# Minecraft: Dig, mine, build, fight, explore an infinite world of blocks



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.minecraft.net/

It's a randomly generated world made of 1m blocks. Earth blocks, sand blocks, rock blocks, gravel, water, lava, wood, iron ore, coal, planks, gold ore, etc etc. You can demolish blocks and put them back where you want them. You can craft tools and weapons and armour out of the stuff you mine. You can build castles in the sky or towers on clifftops or vast underground halls. You can be mining away when you break through into a pitch-black cavern, with the sound of running water in the distance. You can follow caves down to the foundations of the earth and fight monsters. It's all written by one guy who updates it every friday.

I'm addicted and I want you all to be too.

Here's some examples of what you can build and see

See!
Spectacular scenery






See!
Awesome cliffs and caves





Build!
Castles





Build!
Canals





Build!
Bridges in the sky


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

Rockpapershotgun have mentioned this a few times...

I had it down as a Dwarf Fortress-alike...a game whose idea I love and whose mechanics thwart my enjoyment of it every time.

I might give it a go based on your effusiveness.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

dwarf fortress is far more complicated and takes an age to learn before you can do anything impressive. Minecraft opens it's box of treasures for you pretty much as soon as you can craft a stone axe. it can be as relaxing or as adventurous as you want (although it's unadvisable to walk around outside at night, no matter what!)


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

Done then.

I will pursue you to the ends of the earth to claim my 9 Euros back if I hate it.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh - whilst we are on the subject of ace indie-games...

I presume you play Spelunky?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm, nah doesn't appeal. Caves are 3d, not 2d 

Multiplayer coming soon, and we WILL set up a server for collaborative castle building, Moria-digging goodness


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

Your loss.



Hm - will have to wait until later to check out Minecraft...doesn't like the GPU on my work laptop.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

Hm, I had better get cracking:


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

That was made in 'classic' mode, where resources are limitless and you can just built whatever. So, yeah you can build disneyland if you want, but it's so much more rewarding if you've dug the materials yourself and built it with your hands, in constant danger of falling off your under-construction tower to your death


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

So you build in real time, subject to roughly earth-like physics and have to create the "scaffolding" from which to create your towers?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, you build in real time, although your inventory is massive - you can stack 64 of an item in one slot and you have 36 slots. An "item" can be a 1m cube of stone  - To create a block, it must neighbour an existing block in any direction. The physics are currently half-and-half. Gravel and Sand cannot be undercut, and fall. Water and Lava flow. Everything else stays where you put it, so massive cantilevers or floating islands are possible. Future updates will have improved physics.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm - I'm playing the classic version in my browser and can't work out how to _create_ a block


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Hmm - I'm playing the classic version in my browser and can't work out how to _create_ a block


 
Have the block type selected in your quick-access inventory (which you can choose from with the number keys) and Right Click on the surface of any other block.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2010)

Doh. Could have sworn I'd tried that, but obviously not. Cheers, Cripsy.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

Started in the main Alpha game...


All I seem to be able do is hit pigs.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hit pig, receive bacon!

First steps:

1. Punch some Treetrunks. Get Wood
2. Craft 1xWoods into Planks
3. Craft 4xPlanks, in a square, into a workbench.
4. Craft 2xPlanks, vertically, into Sticks
5. On your workbench: Craft 2xSticks, vertically, with 3xPlanks across the top, into a wooden Pick
6. Mine some stone with your Pick
7. Make a stone Pick
8. Find coal
9. Craft a coal ontop of a stick to make torches
10. Go exploring in caves for iron
11 12 13 14 15 16 17 

and so on!

here's a wiki page of everything it's possible to Craft
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting

spades are good for digging sand, earth and gravel quickly. axes are great for chopping trees.

oh, and don't use your tools to kill things, it wears them out quicker

use a sword for that


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2010)

This is starting to sound quite tempting 

Will give the classic version a go on my home laptop this evening. It moves slower than a very slow thing on my work computer.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

It's one of those games that just gets in your brain. It's all I've been able to think about all day. Given the choice between sleep and minecraft, I choose minecraft.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

looks cool

i've gone and purchased it...   fuck it i feel i should  back small developers (especially seeing how much i nick stuff normally)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

As soon as Multiplayer is available, one of us needs to run a server


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

ohh even after a few min  this  does feel  both  fun and geeky cool


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

so far i have dug a pit straight down and am now making my way back to the surface by means of a crude staircase...  next i will replace that   with a stone staircase  leading down into my subterranean domain


----------



## emanymton (Jul 26, 2010)

Hang on they expect me to pay to play lego on my computer?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

I have managed to build a crude underground lair. 

It has a door and a lava pool to keep the zombies at bay.

Inside is a furnace, workbench and a chest. I have made lots of glass, stone for building and some steel tools.

Currently hunting cows to make a set of leather armour.

Digging deeper into my lair I have several large caves and an underground stream which I have enlarged. It goes down an impressive way now and covers a substantial area.

Finding I am ripping through resources very fast though...need more ore!


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2010)

...and yes, I could see the appeal of having a U75 server and world - combined efforts to produce a worth fortress.

Also, fuck - I just flooded the lobby of my lair with lava and had to carry out emergency re-routing and building works.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

built myself a small hut  with doors  out of cobble stone  and a covered walkway in the sky out of my spare dirt

amesomest moment so far... finding a coal seam   after about an hour of just having one lump that was awesome ...  might make myself some glass


----------



## emanymton (Jul 26, 2010)

What sort of specs do you need to play the game I can't find any details on the website?

So basically will my 3 year old laptop with 2 gig of ram be able to run it OK?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

should do fine  my 3 year old desktop with 2gig of ram does fine

it's not massivly prosessor hevy as far as i can tell


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2010)

i just mined some redstone ore but  it didn't seem to drop anything....  wierd...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

I think you have to mine redstone/diamond/gold with an iron pick, or you don't get any drops from it

Redstone lets you build circuits and switches and logic gates......  

I'm building a big underground hall right now, with high-level lightwells to the outside to let the sun in. glass on the windows, of course.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeeeeeez. I just went back to my crafting/smelting/storage point and I have over 2000 blocks of mined stone.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, mining I get. Placing blocks I get. How do you craft stuff?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Ok, mining I get. Placing blocks I get. How do you craft stuff?


 
Small things you can craft in the 2x2 box in your inventory. Wood>Planks. 2 vertical planks>Sticks. Coal on Stick>Torch.

For larger items, you need to build a workbench. That requires planks in all four of your crafting boxes. The workbench, once you've placed it in the world, lets you build 3x3 objects.  Check out the link i posted earlier for the wiki page that shows you all the crafting recipes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

found a underground cavern   deeeeeep underground

now theres a eary clanking noise comming  from one part of it....  shiiiiiit   i'm fucking terrified   especially  as  i'm low on health after a few falls

i think ill go back to my house for a bit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

i keep expecting a balrog






part of my mine





home sweet home






AND

my place form a distance ....  my cloud touching tower is  starting to look awesome... my floating bridge just is a bit too dificult to do..  placing blocks  directly underyou requires nevers of steel  or else it's a long way down


----------



## The Groke (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work SHippy.

I need to find a new coal seam - I had plenty, but lost it in my lava death...



What I want to do is see if it is possible to dam the lava flow, make a glass ceiling for my underground lair, then let the lava flow back over it, thus giving me protection and a source of light.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 27, 2010)

One real annoyance: They really need to implement some labelling/tool-tips on mouse hover which actually tells you WTF all of these blocks and items are.

I mean, some you can work out, but a lot of blocks looks similar as to coal and flint etc...when your inv is full it can be really trying, working out what you have and what you could potentially do with it.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> As soon as Multiplayer is available, one of us needs to run a server



Isn't it already?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 27, 2010)

How to run the server


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

That's for Classic only, not the Survival mode. So no monsters and no restrictions on movement and block types. Not the same sort of game really.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

The Anarcho-Communists of Minecraftia


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 27, 2010)

I spent 30 mins on this last night and have concluded that Wry will kill you if I play too much more, so I'm going to ration myself on it for your safety, Crispy.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

You entered into this freely and of your own will


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

kinda a shame that  worlds arn't saved on the server ...  given you have to log on ...   i'll have to have a seperate  work and home  world


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

You can transfer the savegames around. They're in %appdata%\.minecraft\saves\world1-5\
If you add a hard link to this folder inside a dropbox folder, then you can keep your home and work files syncronised

It doesn't run on my work machine THANK FUCK


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

actually runs like pooh on this  laptop for some reason

again thankfully... although to day as my boss is i'll probably just slam out some code  for an hour or two then spend the rest of the day watching video review of old nes games and bad movies


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a sucker for peer pressure, and have now purchased a copy, too 

It runs like shit on my work laptop, but I look forward to playing it at home this evening.


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2010)

I am also a sucker for peer pressure.  I had a go on the classic version, I take it the alpha is different, from what people have said.

I have £11 in my account until I get paid tomorrow.  I am going to spend £8 of it on this.  It had better be good Crispy or I will join the killing queue.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, the alpha is much more about surviving and building by your own sweat and blood, rather than flying around building enormous NES sprites. It's much more atmospheric. Reminds me a lot of Ultima Underworld from back in the day- wandering around in the dark, scary noises, underground rivers, getting lost in the caves and making it back to the surface with pockets full of loot


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2010)

I am punching tree trunks.  Nothing is happening.  What am i doing wrong?  Does it matter if they're connected to other blocks?  Does where I punch make any difference?

I am looking forward to killing a cow with a spade.  I have already punched 3 to death.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

Keep the mouse button held down. Cracks appear on stuff as you damage it, then it falls apart and you collect the rewards


----------



## The Groke (Jul 27, 2010)

tommers said:


> I am punching tree trunks.  Nothing is happening.  What am i doing wrong?  Does it matter if they're connected to other blocks?  Does where I punch make any difference?
> 
> I am looking forward to killing a cow with a spade.  I have already punched 3 to death.


 
Yeah - I found this a bit weird; _hold down_ left click, rather than clicking repeatedly, for a true "sustained" assault on the object. It should smash and drop a small cube of wood which you can pick up.


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2010)

grrr!!! thanks.  I have been punching the same treetrunk for 2 days.  Game days, not real days.  That would be mental.

I think I've got RSI.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

I've mined so much stone now, I will have to build something tonight. will post pics if it turns out good


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2010)

Bet Crispy's on commission for this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2010)

the problem with building is  getting in position to place blocks

what you should probably do is  blow through a hill to get  tones of earth  then make  earth ramps and stuff

basic rooms  built from the inside are ok  and i've managed to find an ok way to do my tower to the sky but i'm stuck on what to do with my bridge... maybe  disposable spiraql blocks  you can jump up  but  it gets precarious


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

You can place/demolish stuff up to 3 blocks away, so you can build a column of earth every 4blocks, build your bridge out, then spade spade spade your way back down. I prefer edging over the lip, much more exciting


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2010)

I reckon I could gather loads of animals together, and make my own farm


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

Animals spawn on daylit grass, so make sure you have some of that and your farm is on!

I haven't tried agriculture yet. You need to hoe earth to find seeds, then plant seeds in earth next to water. You can harvest wheat and bake it into bread.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it will be buying a copy this weekend, I'm busy this week and the last thing I need is another excuse not to do the things I really need to do by Friday.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

This is a hill



Inside the hill is a hall





Yes, it took a long time  (and a lot of axes!) to hollow it all out. Had to deal with a huge gravel cave-in when digging up for the skylights. Fell to my death several times. Found plenty of coal, so could smelt loads of cobble -> smooth stone for neatness. I want to put aisles down the side next, maybe with 'chapels' off them. It's not a church!!!!


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuuuck I was tunnelling beneath my (meagre in comparison with Crispy's efforts) castle when I found a big spooky cavern that turned out to be full of horrible green cubes that killed me. I respawned in my castle, but all my crap is still down there...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

a little tour of it:



(low frame rate's in the capture - runs smoothly for real)


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2010)

show off.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2010)

Compared to some of the stuff out there, it's tiny. Check out the photo thread in the official forums


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2010)

nah, I love it.  I've just managed to build something that will hopefully stop the zombies killing me.  it makes my laptop overheat though, so I lost my first effort (just as I had done skylights!)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Epic mining expedition just now. Fought past hoards of skeletons and zombies, down to an underground lake with iron and gold ores, and the sound of so many slimes nearby that they blended into one. Couldn't find where they were, so assumed I was safe. Got most of the precious stuff out of the wall, when I hear the SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS of a creeper, right by me. It explodes and reduces me to 1/2 a heart. I just leg it out of there, pausing only to seal up the entrance to the lake room. Non-stop run all the way back up (and it was quite a way) until finally getting out of the cave as the sun was rising 

Now I'm back in my halls and smelting my gold and iron. Think I need a smarter crafting room, I'm still using the little overnight cave I was using while digging the hall out.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't found any gold yet. Found loads of that red stone but I had to abandon it after punching slime, and beating gelatinous cubes with a handy rock.

Got an idea for a floaty castle over the lake with a glass floor, connected to land by weightless bridges. Keep falling in the water. Christopher Wren never had to put up with this hassle.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> This is a hill
> 
> View attachment 11222
> 
> ...


 

So to get such high ceilings, did you dig in/down in an organised fashion, or use blocks to build up?

If the latter, how did you manage it?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Also; put some proper, crafted steps in your entryway.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

damnit fell asleep last night  and havn't done anything new


probably going to  add  a few more levels to my mine 

then find a load of coal  and smelt a ton of glass 

then i think it's  farm time  as  i need pig


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Also; put some proper, crafted steps in your entryway.


 
the problem with steps is  they spawn oddly


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, steps are a pain. In other people's stuff, I've seen 1/2 blocks (craft a horizontal row of 3 cobblestone or planks) used as steps.

Groke - I mined downwards. (The little door in the hill is where I started. I'm building a proper entrance at 'Ground' level now.) But I did have to build towers of dirt in order to work on the 'domes' and skylights. Look down at the floor and hold down Jump and Rmouse. You build blocks underneath you while you're airborn. Spade your way back down when you're finished.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Look down at the floor and hold down Jump and Rmouse. You build blocks underneath you while you're airborn. Spade your way back down when you're finished.






Now why didn't this occur to me?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

I've managed to trap myself underground, and it's too dark to see where I'm going, so I can't get out again


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've managed to trap myself underground, and it's too dark to see where I'm going, so I can't get out again


 
You are just going to have to keep going down.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

I suspect I may be able to keep tunnelling directly above / building directly below until I reach daylight. But it works so paaaaaainffuuuuulllyyy sllllloooooowwwwwlllllllyyyyyyyyyy on my work computer that I'll have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Didn't bring enough torches with you?

If you dig down to the very bottom, you can often find pools of lava. That can give you light to work by and you may well find some coal. If you have any wood left that means you can build torches and try and tunnel back up again. Be careful in case you tunnel up into the ocean.

PS: went and found those slimes this morning. bloody hell those things swarm! got loads of gold ore though


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

I've not crafted any torches yet. I've not managed to find any coal 

If I dig down to the very bottom, will touching the lava kill me?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've not crafted any torches yet. I've not managed to find any coal
> 
> If I dig down to the very bottom, will touching the lava kill me?


 
Yes, unless you can get to water in time to put the fire out

Can't believe you haven't found coal, it's everywhere


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've not crafted any torches yet. I've not managed to find any coal



You need to find slightly black speckled stone blocks and use your pick on them. If you don't use the pick, they won't drop the mineral they contain! I made this mistake early on - I dug everything with a hoe instead of a pick.





fogbat said:


> If I dig down to the very bottom, will touching the lava kill me?



Not _immediately_, no. You will be on fire for a bit first.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Yes, unless you can get to water in time to put the fire out
> 
> Can't believe you haven't found coal, it's everywhere


 
I've spent most of my time lurking in a cave, getting annoyed as night falls and the last of my visibility disappears. I've also drowned repeatedly.

Perhaps I'm not cut out for mining


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

That's why you need coal'n'stick - torches are your friend against the night!


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Very close to online, multiplayer survival mode!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

You need to get your shit in order, son. Can't go caving unprepared, or you'll get in real trouble. A load of spare picks, 2 swords, at least 64 torches, 2 or 3 spades, loads of spare wood (in log form, it's the most space efficient). I wouldn't go deep underground with any less.

You should be able to find coal deposits above ground, find some cliffs.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Right, so the pick you start off with is the brown tool you have when you've not got an empty box selected in your quick selection area, is that right? I'm hammering some black-speckled rocks but not getting anything back. 

So far I've managed to get wood, planks, a workbench, sticks, meat, cloth, and some flowers. Oh, and one piece of flint, which I lost when I died.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Right, so the pick you start off with is the brown tool you have when you've not got an empty box selected in your quick selection area, is that right? I'm hammering some black-speckled rocks but not getting anything back.
> 
> So far I've managed to get wood, planks, a workbench, sticks, meat, cloth, and some flowers. Oh, and one piece of flint, which I lost when I died.


 
You need to make the pick on your workbench.

like this:







With any of the materials cycling for the head of it.

The material affects it's durability, so of course a wooden one breaks easily.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Most "complex" stuff requires the 3x3 grid from the workbench, rather than your 2x2 from the inventory.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, cheers 

I've tried reading through the wiki, but it doesn't always have the info I need, plus I suspect much of the info is outdated.

I'll make myself some picks this evening and get on with it. I have access to gravel, at least, so can make some slightly-better-than-wood picks.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Sword:






Shovel:






Bow:






Helmet:






Etc, etc, etc


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Sword:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers - I've seen the crafting page. I just didn't realise that what I was hitting things with wasn't a pick, which was probably my main source of confusion


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

You can't make picks with gravel!

I need to find some spiders to kill, I want a bow


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I need to find some spiders to kill, I want a bow



The small cave I found from which I began to hollow out my base actually had a large chest with some goodies in (string, bucket, bread, reeds) and a cage containing a really angry skeleton.



I have yet to find the additional string need for a bow though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

so what happens when you die?   respawn  without your inventory?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> You can't make picks with gravel!
> 
> I need to find some spiders to kill, I want a bow


 
Oh. What material pops up after wood on the pick crafting animation further up?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

oh a mob box

thankfully  i've only had one run in with a zombie   but  when i get some pork  and armour  sorted out i'm going to hunt for that creepy noise  in my cavern


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Oh. What material pops up after wood on the pick crafting animation further up?


 
stone.. cobble stone to be presise

gravel is  browny   eta    no it's not... but  in my defence it was underground and dark


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers.

Apologies for the stupid questions, btw. All help is appreciated.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Constructing a 2-bit binary adder in Minecraft


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

very useful


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers, Shippy!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

by my house i've planted a small garden... nice

hoping to   plant some saplings  and get a managed forest going


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

Can you set your own respawn point in Alpha, btw?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> so what happens when you die?   respawn  without your inventory?


 
It gets dropped where you died...

So if killed by a mob, you are usually Ok to retrieve it...drown or die in lava etc, it can be tricky!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Can you set your own respawn point in Alpha, btw?


 
Only with an external tool , whose name I forget. It's not simple.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

cool   i'm mainly worried about falling to my death  off my tower  or summin


main annoyance   is  being a winter world  snow covers  stuff like glass ceilings  so  managing light  is a bit tricky 

i'll be fucked  if torches  become time limited 

perhaps  a craftable lantern or summin

will larva  melt through stuff or  would it be pissible to make  a lava chandelier out of glass blocks and a bucket of larva?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

I shan't bother, then 

I do need work out how to get the downloadable version up and running on ubuntu. I'm still playing through my browser, and the Java's doing funny things to Firefox.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> will larva  melt through stuff or  would it be pissible to make  a lava chandelier out of glass blocks and a bucket of larva?


 

glass can hold lava


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

cool

mad, but cool

now i just need to make some buckets, find some lava and get creative with my bad self


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 28, 2010)

This game reminds me why i've never been tempted to try spelunking. Tunnelling away I was, placing a torch every 15m or so. I was at 14m from my last torch, near total darkness. Dug through the wall ahead... and plummeted a good 20 metres. Came to a stop on the edge of a pit so deep I can't see the bottom. Took me forever to climb out again.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

I just love the stories you end up telling in this game


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

i wish you could hold  torches   

or can you and i just don't know how?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

No you can't


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

damn

would be awesome    very indiana jones... walk to the edge of a pit the drop the torch down.....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

What about attaching a torch to some gravel then removing the support?
it would probably fall off


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

humm  for some reason  on this laptop thew game runs  but  sometimes i can use items  of  use the crafting windows properly 

bugger


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, and for an awesome bird's eye view of your landscape:

http://www.minecraft.net/infdev/preview.jsp


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

pity you can't  zoom in a bit more


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

ok just killed myself in a cave in...  (very sandy area)  and  almost flooded the whole place


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

lose much loot?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in. I get _very_ addicted to this kind of shit.

Currently murdering animals.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Hit pig, receive bacon!
> 
> First steps:
> 
> 1. Punch some Treetrunks. Get Wood



How many times must it be punched? Doing sod all here.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> How many times must it be punched? Doing sod all here.


 
Hold down left click, don't repeat click.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> How many times must it be punched? Doing sod all here.


 
Read the thread carefully - there are a few things I only discovered after Crispy told me, then I had to tell fogbat and then...

It ain't intuitive!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I have to get this.

I did once plan out a mining-based browser MMO by the way. It was a sort of steampunk thing where independent contractors were excavating Mars for minerals in giant brass exoskeletons, constructing their own caverns, selling minerals to rapacious Victorian capitalists and training local fauna and flora to defend their patches. Unfortunately I just don't have the time to code these things.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> lose much loot?


 
nah  was right near the surface so i just dug through the sand  and picked it all back up

plus there was a coal seam riught  where i started so  i now have  enough resources to do some cool  glass experiments

any how this is my work laptop world  so it's  more for fun than my home  computer world


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Hold down left click, don't repeat click.


 
Yeah, that was where I was going wrong. 

Got a bit further with it now and building a two storey gaff out of mud. 

Night time is a bit annoying. Can't see diddly squat.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, that was where I was going wrong.
> 
> Got a bit further with it now and building a two storey gaff out of mud.
> 
> Night time is a bit annoying. Can't see diddly squat.



1) Get wood
2) Make workbench
3) Make sticks
4) Make pick
5) Find coal, dig with pick
6) Make torches...

Voila! Let there be light.

srsly - check Crispy's "to do" list on the front page and follow it.

Check the Wiki links for the nuances of the crafting and you will be well away.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a weak, weak man 

The more a read this thread the more I want to play so I've just been and bought it despite really not having the time this week.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2010)

OK, first question, when I hack away part of a tree the rest of it stays there floating is that normal?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

The Groke said:


> 1) Get wood
> 2) Make workbench
> 3) Make sticks
> 4) Make pick
> ...



Yeah I've been reading the wiki page. I'm lost underground and it's night time.  I'll make that pick if I ever get out of there.



emanymton said:


> OK, first question, when I hack away part of a tree the rest of it stays there floating is that normal?


 
Yes. Hack away at the other bits for more wood.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

emanymton said:


> is that normal?



I think that is the wrong kind of question to be asking about this.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

fuuuuck

fell down my  newly dug trench died  respawned

but my stuff was missing   nolthing too killer  loads of sand and stone  but more importantly lost  a load of coal and torches


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah the pysics in this game are a little odd but cool none the less

i'm going to create a huge glass wall then flood the area  behind it  to get a cool effect


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok I must be immensely dense (even more so than I realised previously), because I can't figure out how to move things from my inventory to the crafting boxes.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok that was odd, dragging and dropping things wouldn't work then I had the idea of using my mouse instead of the touch pad and it worked and now it works for the touch pad as well!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> nolthing too killer  loads of sand and stone  but more importantly lost  a load of coal and torches



Build a chest to store stuff so it doesn't perish with you.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

No drag and drop. Click to pick up, click to drop. Right click to divide an inventory pile in two

Loads of people have dropped round and I have to be host, so i can't minecraft


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got someone on the phone. 

I'll stay on long enough to keep her interest then tell her I'm off to bed and return to the building.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Just realised that inca architecture is MADE for minecraft. Farming terraces, thick stone walls, cave shrines 
Next time I re-roll, I'm doing a hillside-hugging temple and village complex.
With a sun temple covered in gold


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2010)

but you can post on urban? 

I built my first house, around a cave entrance so I can go mining and just walk back to my house.  It's nice.  It's got a kind of sloping roof with a nice glass crown on it and a couple of torches there so I don't lose it when I'm out and about.

I'm also trying to dig my way through the mountain.  It's slow going.

I like the water behind glass wall idea shippy.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I worked out the right click bit, but I'm having real control problems with the inventory most of the time I cant do anything at all 

I'm part way through making myself a little hut but I need more planks (or is that wood) but it wont let me move stuff in my inventory so I can't make any. 

Guess it's my laptop.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

I built my house on ice. And as it was dark I decided to put a torch in there...


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

I have started mining, and have managed to make some iron bars, which is very exciting. 

I've made a sword with some of them, and as soon as I can find some more iron ore will be making some iron pickaxes. 

I've planted a few saplings outside, but they've not yet become trees.

I haven't really built a house, as such - that's my next project. I currently have a pretty extended cave system, though on the couple of occasions when I've broken through to another area, I've walled it back up - not really equipped enough for a proper exploration yet.

I was also feeling lonely, so I briefly opened up my cave's defences to allow a sheep in, for company. His name is Rodney. I hope he doesn't die.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't find the house that I originally built so just on a major mine quest. I've mined some ore of some kind but it doesn't appear to want to become anything in the furnace. Time for a peak at the wiki.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 28, 2010)

So I could always find my way home, I built an enooooormous big 1-block-wide tower high up into the air, and stuck some torches on top, to make it extra visible


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2010)

Too many fucking slimes  Those things must multiply like fuck.
Lost loads of loot - hundreds of coal, 30-ish iron, 15 gold 
I'm walling the bastards in next time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Build a chest to store stuff so it doesn't perish with you.


 
i have a couple  it's just awkward to get to   so i end up  taking a lot of stuff with me....

mining serious business


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've just discovered that iron armour helps when gravel drops on you...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Shippy, you don't take any swords or bacon with you? How do you deal with the monsters?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

With his manga pillows.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

ok.... waterfall wall done







water physics is really kinda weird  doesn't quite work how you might think


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Shippy, you don't take any swords or bacon with you? How do you deal with the monsters?


 
i don't really get many encounters  but  as you can see i was only mining out my home


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2010)

I got drunk.  I decided going for a night time walk was a good idea.  I got killed.  I can't find my stash any more.  I am an idiot.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

my home is now looking pretty epic

oh  and is it just me or do boats suck... fist i couldn't get into one  then i built a dock   managed to get in and.......... sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow  it was a ctually faster for me to drop sand into the water till i built a bridge


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

my pad

upper level 





lower level


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Sunray (Jul 29, 2010)

This looks very dull indeed.  Its like they crossed some of the most boring elements of WoW with a BBC B game.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Sunray said:


> This looks very dull indeed.  Its like they crossed some of the most boring elements of WoW with a BBC B game.


 
It is amazing how very wrong people can be.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Sunray said:


> This looks very dull indeed.  Its like they crossed some of the most boring elements of WoW with a BBC B game.


 
Pah, your small mind is closed


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> my pad
> 
> upper level
> 
> ...


 
That's really quite impressive. I spent a few hours assembling a very primitive stone block building after I failed to locate my even more primitive mud one after a respawn. Were you up all night on it?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Would I be right in thinking that glass is smelted sand?

e2a: Doh, ignore me. Have found the furnace page, with recipes.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

You would be.

Think I might use an alternative graphics set. That cobblestone really is ugly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

having made my entire lower level of cobble stone  i can say  it  does  get  eye fucking 

so much so i had to lay a wooden floor


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Were you up all night on it?


 
oh hell yes

as in 8pm to 8am


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

oh

and who else  plays this  and thinks of  that  star trek episode


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I need to design stuff. Can you still buy squared paper? If I just do it randomly it'll all look shit. And are there other worlds that aren't freezing? Iced lakes and snow on everything I construct is a tad annoying.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah, just start a new world. about 1/4 of them are snowy.

in final version, he wants to have rolling seasons, so the random snowy levels are just a test.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

my grand staircase is almost complete

cobble stone  alternating  with stone caps 

it wraps around the whole building  3 blocks wide....   piccys  later


----------



## Cid (Jul 29, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I think I need to design stuff. Can you still buy squared paper? If I just do it randomly it'll all look shit. And are there other worlds that aren't freezing? Iced lakes and snow on everything I construct is a tad annoying.


 
Yeah, you might want to try isometric paper or similar though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

What's that? Do they sell it in smiths?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh crap, it _does_ run on my work computer


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh dear.


----------



## Cid (Jul 29, 2010)

Not sure if you can get it in Smiths mind you.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Oh crap, it _does_ run on my work computer



Luckily (I think), it won't run at the same time as my 3D CAD software (it's fighting over the gfx card I think)

The 1st world I made at lunch had some awesome cliffs and floating rocks, but I fell off too many times for it to be fun.

The 2nd was snowy. Balls to that.

The 3rd has a HOLE TO THE BOTTOM OF THE WORLD, right next to the spawn point 





I can't line up the jump to get all the way down to the lava, but it's a _long_ way down


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

i find my snow world an interesting challenge  it makes you  have to use light a bit differently

also  no  pictures do my staircase justice as it's  too epic to see in one shot      especially  with  the cobblestone hypnosis effect


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

for deep pits is great to have shit loads of sand or gravel in your inventory  as  you can just drop it off the edge untill you get a piller  then punch your way to the floor (you can shovel but i find the resource/time trade off  a bit uneconomical  i also punch trees to death though that partly  because  punching trees till the explode is just hardcore )


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah good plan. No I must do some work.
Yes that is what I will do.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

i am doing exam invigilating... and it's only one student

so basically  i'm playing minecraft all day


----------



## Corax (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks fun, but it seems I'm not allowed to play.

WTF does 'pixel format not accelerated' mean?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

and i just realised  what  i  am requiered to do....

make a moat

why the fuck don't i have a moat already?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cid said:


> Not sure if you can get it in Smiths mind you.



I'd start tripping off that paper. I would use squared paper and design different aspects in different places I guess.

I've been using the browser for this game. Is the downloadable one better at all? I haven't been having any problems with the online version mind.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Corax said:


> Looks fun, but it seems I'm not allowed to play.
> 
> WTF does 'pixel format not accelerated' mean?


 
I think your graphics drivers need updating. Is the computer quite basic? eg. a netbook or cheap laptop? integrated graphics won't cut it I'm afraid.


Shippy - there was a huuuuuge tree right nearby, so I've made loads of ladder pieces so I can get up and down very quickly 
Tricky creating a contiguous wall for it though...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd start tripping off that paper. I would use squared paper and design different aspects in different places I guess.
> 
> I've been using the browser for this game. Is the downloadable one better at all? I haven't been having any problems with the online version mind.


 
The only difference is that the downloadable version lets you play offline (once you've logged in once)
Both versions store your saves on your computer in the same location, so there's no difference in play.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 29, 2010)

so this is where you hang out now.  your people need you and you're playing some game


----------



## Corax (Jul 29, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I think your graphics drivers need updating. Is the computer quite basic? eg. a netbook or cheap laptop? integrated graphics won't cut it I'm afraid.


 
NHS work laptop, whaddya you think?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Corax said:


> NHS work laptop, whaddya you think?


 
Futile


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

right  the one  problem i may have with my moat is water physics

all blocks seem to soak up water  that doesn't have a certain flow rate  

so a channel one block deep  to a precipice  means  the lower level won't flood like you thionk it would


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> oh  and is it just me or do boats suck... fist i couldn't get into one  then i built a dock   managed to get in and.......... sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow  it was a ctually faster for me to drop sand into the water till i built a bridge



It's actually faster to swim. If crossing the water was your intention and not something else.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> right  the one  problem i may have with my moat is water physics
> 
> all blocks seem to soak up water  that doesn't have a certain flow rate
> 
> so a channel one block deep  to a precipice  means  the lower level won't flood like you thionk it would



Long winded, but couldn't you carry the water in with a bucket? or do you want it flowing?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Flowing water has to go downhill. To fill up an area level, you need to add multiple water sources with a bucket.

I haven't made a bucket yet so cannot vouch for their ease of use.

Got to the bottom of my hole.

There's a slime stuck on an island in the lava 

There is redstone ore down here. oooooooh.
And diamonds. And gold. And iron. I'm rich!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Fell in the fucking lava with my pockets full of fucking redstone


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

One bucket of water fills a surprisingly large area. 

Another thing I've deduced which everyone else probably has already is that you can use a log in the furnace instead of coal which is handy as coal is a more scarce resource.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Long winded, but couldn't you carry the water in with a bucket? or do you want it flowing?


 
Oh, and the water from the bucket flows as well for some reason.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2010)

OK so I think I officially started to get addicted last night.

So I'd like to say. damn you crispy, DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!

Now thats out of the way I have found that after running it for a few minutes my mouse buttons stop working correctly which was the cause of the problems I had last night. This means that every few minutes I have to save and go back to the menu then load again but it's really quick so it's not a big hassle.

I feel rather embarrassed as I have not got very far yet having only managed to build a small log cabin. But I'm still rather proud of it I've planted shrubs either side of the door and there is a ladder up to the roof so I can  sunbath up there.

I think it will make quite a nice summer retreat after I build my real fortress.

Now a quick question, what is the easiest way to build a roof?
When building my cabin I constructed a solid 5x5 cube of blocks and then hollowed out the inside as it seemed the best way to get floating blocks for my roof. But this might be a bit of a problem with more complex structures?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

emanymton said:


> Now a quick question, what is the easiest way to build a roof?
> When building my cabin I constructed a solid 5x5 cube of blocks and then hollowed out the inside as it seemed the best way to get floating blocks for my roof. But this might be a bit of a problem with more complex structures?



You can build it from the floor if it's only two (or three, can't remember) blocks higher than you  by building outwards off the side of a wall. If it's unreachable, build some scaffolding using an easily obtainable resource like mud or sand to get you close to that distance away and then demolish it afterwards. That's how I've been doing it, anyways.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, just build sideways. Gravity is a pussy in this game


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2010)

OK, I'm going to build my own roller-coaster!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

actually  with mine carts and tracks that probably do-able

would  fucking kill you for ore though


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2010)

Check out the home page on the minecraft website


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

They must have unlimited ore. Or have _lots_ of time on their hands.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

These seem to build roofs from above...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2010)

looks like the  are using the wrapper and have fly on


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a diamond sword. It's pretty sweet. 

I also struggled not to get up and dance about, cackling "_Gold! Yeehaa! Sweet, sweet gold!_" when I mined the first of my gold ore


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

That's Classic mode, no restrictions.

Look what I has



Diamond pickaxe, bitches!

There's some obsidian down my mine, but I'll go and get it later.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2010)

what can you do with all the different materials?  I got some diamond and some gold.  Do I just make the tools better?  Can I make a big gold dome or something?  Or diamond windows?  That would be pretty bling.  Diamond armour?

I also have a lot of mushroom things.  I thought it was redstone but I was a bit disappointed to get loads of mushrooms....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

if you find obsidian (very rare) you can only mine it with a diamond pick
diamond tools last much much longer than iron or stone
gold is pretty useless right now, but it's shiny and nice


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2010)

from reading the site, it seems that my "mushrooms" are actually redstone.

Cool.  I think.  I don't understand how to use it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm surprised you mined it if you don't know what to do with each of the materials. I don't think you can just rock up with a lowly pick and start mining it.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2010)

you only need an iron pick.

i did try it with a stone one but nothing dropped, so I went and made an iron pick and did it with that.

I have a new grand project.  I have made a spiral staircase up the inside of a mountain and am going to build a fuckoff castle / lighthouse at the top.  it's going to look brilliant.

in my head.  Probably won't live up to my expectations.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay. I can harvest bacon and I can cook it.

How do I eat it?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Put it in one of your quick selection boxes on the bottom, mousewheel to it, and right-click.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Crispy said:


> That's Classic mode, no restrictions.
> 
> Look what I has
> 
> ...


 
It's alright, I suppose, but my diamond sword looks like a lightsabre


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't found such precious gems. Are they generally deep in the caverns where the ghoulies hang out?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

IIRC I found diamonds at about the same level that I first saw redstone. I'd only encountered a couple of slimes at that point.

Only found the two diamonds, though, whereas I've about 40-something bits of redstone.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

diamonds and redstone are only found way deep, below sea level at least.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 30, 2010)

On classic mode how do I craft tools? Or don't I need to?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

don't think you need to. haven't even tried Classic myself, though.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Home Sweet Home*

Welcome to my home. It's modest, but it's comfortable. 



Here's the entrance hall. Crafting/storage room to the left


Here's the first floor. You can see the double-height space over the entrance hall. If I could craft a bed, I'd put one here.


Here's a view from the beach, about 50m to the left of the spawn point.


And here's the view from the tower roof (access via ladder)

My spawn point is in between the gravel pit and the lagoon


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2010)

make a diving board


----------



## lemontop (Jul 30, 2010)

how do you do the screen dumps?  

I know, I know... basic shit huh?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Open Paint (start>programs>accessories) and in Image, Attributes, make the image very small (10x10 for example)
2. With minecraft active, press ALT + PRTSCR (PRTSCR = Print Screen, top right of keyboard)
3. Goto Paint and Paste
4. Saveas (PNG format is good for preserving sharpness)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2010)

fuuuck


spider dropped into my moat and landed on me

i respawned  and had to grab my sword from under it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

Method for making flat water. You need two buckets full of "source" water (ie the ocean)

# = water
O = earth

here's the ground
OOOOOOOOO

dig alternating holes in the earth
O_O_O_O_O

fill two adjacent holes
O#O#O_O_O

remove central block
O#_#O_O_O

water flows to fill gap
O###O_O_O

central water block is now a "source" type and you can refill your buckets from it. repeat.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 30, 2010)

Its Second Life Lego edition.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2010)

exactly. Second life for geezers.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Its Second Life Lego edition.


 
Your post has the word lego in it. Therefore it is good.

Also, the Friday update is out. There are chickens. You can kill them for feathers and now flint is e ingredient for arrows. This make archery ouch more feasible. Cacti grow now, and there are powered minecarts, ie TRAINS. I am so building a railway.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2010)

it doesn't have the wierd social crap of second life  but it has lego and SCIENCE!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2010)

And you have to _*break*_ things in order to build things. double whammy.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2010)

The urge to destroy is a creative urge


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2010)

how big are these worlds?  I've lost my house and I'm just wandering around looking for it.  It's a fucking great house on a mountain, full of torches.  You'd think it would be hard to miss.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2010)

I lost mine as well so I've stated again this time right next to the spawn point so all I have to do to find my way home is jump of something nice and high.


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2010)

I found it but all my stuff that I was carrying has disappeared! I thought it stayed there if you were killed but maybe only for the next respawn?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

tommers said:


> how big are these worlds?  I've lost my house and I'm just wandering around looking for it.  It's a fucking great house on a mountain, full of torches.  You'd think it would be hard to miss.


 
The world is theoretically infinite, it gets generated for you as you move around. But the maths starts to break down at about 8 million units distance. Which is about 4 times as large as the surface of the earth.

Your dropped items persist for a while, but only a few minutes. You have to rush back to pick it all up.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2010)

Is anyone else worried about the amount of environmental damage they do? So far I've completely deforested 2 islands, including 1 tree that was so big it took me nearly an entire day to get all the wood out of it.  All just for my log cabin


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 31, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Your post has the word lego in it. Therefore it is good.
> 
> Also, the Friday update is out. There are chickens. You can kill them for feathers and now flint is e ingredient for arrows. This make archery ouch more feasible. Cacti grow now, and there are powered minecarts, ie TRAINS. I am so building a railway.


 
I'm thinking... rather than having one big house I might have several small properties in different islands, connected by elevated rails.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, so i've figured out the steps look a little bit like a chair so now I have some furniture and I've used pressure plates to give my cabin an automatic door, i wanted a double door but couldn't get it to work for some reason.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2010)

tommers said:


> how big are these worlds?  I've lost my house and I'm just wandering around looking for it.  It's a fucking great house on a mountain, full of torches.  You'd think it would be hard to miss.


 
I did what fogbat suggested and built a high tower with torches on the top so I can always get back to where my building work is occurring.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I did what fogbat suggested and built a high tower with torches on the top so I can always get back to where my building work is occurring.



yeah, that was the bit i lost.  

I had some obsidian too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess it's a bad plan to start your building work miles away from your respawn point.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I guess it's a bad plan to start your building work miles away from your respawn point.



I'm beginning to think you have a point.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a glass bridge joining two islands together. 







Nothing amazing but I guess you start small and then try bigger and more handsome creations as you go.

And that's my location tower you see on top of the hill.

I think the island with the tower on might have to become a castle.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2010)

That took proper ages to raze that island. Anyone used TNT yet? Don't think I even have any gun powder.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2010)

fucking fucking bastard fucking hell.

my laptop just overheated and crashed and I lost everything.  20 odd hours work?

Fucking wank.  Why can't it keep your save game?

Toss.  I'm going to do something else.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2010)

right... in my house i have a staircase down to the bottom of the earth where there is a lava pit  and  have got the beginnings of a tower to the sky  

i also have  mastered extream sports building  

i build a pillar to the top of the world the jump off into my moat  where the deep  water stops me from splattering


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2010)

There's no real use for gold is there? Might just make some gold armour anyway and be all pimpin. The ladies love a shiny gold man.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

two new pics

a view from the tower






and  new cool thing ...  i have mined around the back of  the water fall and   it's  cool


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you have the most epic house on this thread shippy. My home is on top of a mountain that I'm slowly gardening. I have made a little bridge over the waterfall and an avenue of trees (they've grown really tall now!). The latest addition is my mountaintop-mineshaft railway. Here's a little tour of my garden, then the first ride on the railway. (youtube processing, so might not work immediately)



Turns out you need three blocks vertical space to get out of the cart, or you get stuck inside the bloc above. Luckily, I managed to mine my way out before dying.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

i can't imagine how you managed to get enough iron for  all those rails   i've mined a shit load  and still only had enough for about 10 picks  and a brestplate


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oooh, nice bit of footage!

What software are you using for the video capture, crispy? A mate recommended one once but I forget what it is.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

ok done a quick video tour

next on the agenda  i think i'm going to turn the area infront of my house into a managed woodland    i have  almost 60 saplings  and as soon as i level the ground  and  throw up an anti zombie fence  i'll start planting 

i need the wood for the furnace  as  i  haven't managed to find much coal  only 60 or so lumps  and  15 of those went on torches  and the rest on making glass


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

ok around my house there isn't much green area   so  my next big projext is in the works






first i throw up defensive walls   marked in red on the map 

then in the areas marked in yellow... land reclamation...   i'm probably going to level the sand dunes in the nearby area  but hopefully   i will be able to do this...  the area near the top will be easyest as it's mostly only one or two blocks deep  but there is at least one deep area in the lower section... and i've mined a hole in the bottom of the lake area   when i got lost underground


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

ok video time



ok comprestion has fucked the video  but you can still get the idea... i'll have to encode to h264 rather than divx next time


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've got hundreds of coal. I said earlier that wood should be used in the furnace as coal is a more scarce resource but now I think the reverse is true. I have been mining for hours and hours though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> fucking fucking bastard fucking hell.
> 
> my laptop just overheated and crashed and I lost everything.  20 odd hours work?
> 
> ...



Are you sure that it hasn't?

I often quit out and save and then go back in again when I have loads of valuables I could lose and am in murky waters. Tonight I died at a point not convenient to me so instead of saving I just closed the browser and then launched the game with the intention of going back to my last save. It actually took me straight to the point where I had closed the browser. Not sure why that is but that's what happened.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

are you both using the browser version?   i use the downloaded one  and  just hit esc  every now and again to save my progress


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i can't imagine how you managed to get enough iron for  all those rails   i've mined a shit load  and still only had enough for about 10 picks  and a brestplate


 
Caving. I don't find hardly any iron when mining away in random directions underground. Most of my iron comes from the walls of deep caves. 6 iron and 1 stick gives you 9 pieces of railway. It took about 90 iron to build this railway and the minecart. Got a bit left over too, so might do some sidings or something...



Citizen66 said:


> Oooh, nice bit of footage!
> 
> What software are you using for the video capture, crispy? A mate recommended one once but I forget what it is.


 
SnapzPro on OSX - capture any portion of the screen to image or video. I got it in one of those software bundles for a low price.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I have been. I asked what benefits there were with the downloaded one and crispy said pretty much none. Is the download one full screen? I guess I like it in the browser as I can pause the game and quickly jump between that and elsewhere on the net.

@ shippy.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2010)

download version runs in its own window, which can be freely resized, even down to a teeny postage stamp in the corner of the screen  (I'm looking at _you_, Crispy's work monitor)


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Crispy said:


> SnapzPro on OSX



Ah, I'm using windows XP. Need to re-ask my mate which software he said I guess.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Crispy said:


> download version runs in its own window, which can be freely resized, even down to a teeny postage stamp in the corner of the screen  (I'm looking at _you_, Crispy's work monitor)


 
That sounds handy actually. I ought to do that then.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah, I'm using windows XP. Need to re-ask my mate which software he said I guess.


 
Fraps is the most popular windows one, no idea how much it costs though...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2010)

£24


actully $37  i purchased it  to record the above video  it comes out to £24 with the current exchange rate


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I'll wait 'til pay day and buy it at that price. I feel tight acquiring software that is reasonably  priced by questionable means.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

the fraps demo works  but is watermarked and  only records short periods   you can always give it a try


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

lava cascading from the top of my tower  i have built a glass channel that runs all round my tower  and i'm going to fill it  with lava so far only one section is filled


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers shippy, I'll check it out. It doesn't also capture audio I take it?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> lava cascading from the top of my tower  i have built a glass channel that runs all round my tower  and i'm going to fill it  with lava so far only one section is filled


 
I must say I'm impressed with your architectural manoeuvres.  Lava sliding down walls, walls built from fountains and inside streams are most impressive. I'd hazard a guess though that it is the reason why you lack coal. I've built very little to date as the castle I am constructing will take hundreds (if not thousands) of blocks to complete. It is because of my search for more and more cobblestone that I have found the amount of coal/iron/gold/diamond/redstone that I have. I'm sure all of that will prove useful at a later stage.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

the hole my hose sits in was all mined out by me  and all my walls  are cobble stone   so i've mined quite a lot  it's just it is almost entirely stone  

i'm going to have to check out caves  as when i peek in i always see at least an iron vein 

it just at the moment i'm sorting out my local area  and  i don't like the idea of getting lost

although my new spawn point  does drop me into my moat....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Cheers shippy, I'll check it out. It doesn't also capture audio I take it?


 
it does capture audio i just turned it off  unfortunatly  my conversion software added audio back in hence the poping on my video


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

You generally get more of the prized resources when mining at just above lava level. I've got loads of redstone. I haven't really mined below that level for obvious reasons but I guess diamonds are easier to find when you do. But it's high risk for little reward. Unless you mine clever.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

my tower


----------



## The Groke (Aug 2, 2010)

Did you just bucket the lava up there?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

yep

taken from the bottom to the top

tried to work out how to get a source of lava nearer the top but couldn't do it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> ok around my house there isn't much green area   so  my next big projext is in the works


 
ok  first area is now reclaimed





but man it has pritty much eaten up all my spare sand and earth   i'm going to have to level  the nearby area before even starting the next section


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

minecraft

the only way to win is not to play

i'm very glad my work computer doesn't have my up to date saves


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, I see now why you have so little iron etc. Living on an island, they don't tend to have great caves

I'm doing some exploration of my landscape right now. Have found some interesting views

A 3-block wide column of earth and rock, with a tree on top

Yes, I am armed with bacon. Fear me.

Earth river and Rock river


Dusk


Instead of hiding in a cliff or house at night, I am camping on top of 30 blocks of earth. not comfortable I suppose, but the view is great and I don't have to fear for creepers right outside my front door.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

See what I mean? A lot of mob spawns last night 

wish I had bow & arrow


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

bows are cool ...  great for dealing with creepers    bit weak on zombies though 

i was getting loads of spawns  but i turned the difficulty down to peaceful while i do  my landscaping

once  i  finish with that   i think it will be an expedition to onbe of the local caves...  and i'll reset the difficulty to normal


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> the hole my hose sits in was all mined out by me  and all my walls  are cobble stone   so i've mined quite a lot  it's just it is almost entirely stone
> 
> i'm going to have to check out caves  as when i peek in i always see at least an iron vein
> 
> ...


 
The caves are where you'll find all the good resources, no doubt about that... Problem is that cave work is dangerous and slow. You won't get lost (you'll be placing torches all the time, and can use some kind of marker system), but there are often a lot of mobs down there though, and fighting them is dangerous - lots of potential for long falls and creepers can cause no end of trouble if you don't notice them. Establish a base camp near a promising cave and mine out the coal (usually plenty of it high up). Also find a good gravel quarry for the flint and harvest chickens for their feathers. Once you've done that get 50+ arrows, 50+ torches, spare wood, food, picks (at least one iron), spades and building materials (plenty of glass), sword, bow and armour. You may have to switch caves a few times, but eventually you'll find a good network and start to realise how it connects up with your other explorations.

You're going to have to head for the mountains btw.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

also now there are birds feathers are much easer to get a hold of


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

i only just got enough string for a bow, but i left the rest of it back home


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

i got lucky and had a few spiders spawn  so  i got  3 string fairly quickly  also i had a ton of flint as the island surface is a lot of sand and gravel up top   and i got lucky on a few feathers


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2010)

The current end of my cave system is a fucking nightmare, every time i try to push on I'm met by at least 2 skeletons with a smattering of zombies and the odd creeper. The zombies seem to be dropping down, so I might try an exploration tunnel at a higher level, see if I can cut off their spawn point.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

right time to plan ahead

here is my map  (old save so no reclamation/moat/tower shown)






either i head up to A  or down to B    i already have  a link to B  and i plan on reclaming a lot of that route  but  some how  i think A  will be more fruitful

i think i'll  have to create a link to   the mainland across the shallows   and then maybe  create a rail link  if i get enough resources


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

does anyone know what those brown/red dots on the map are?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

preview.jsp is really temperamental for me, can hardly ever get it to show me my world 

oh double bugger, while chasing down my bike thief (sucessful!), my minecraft character died miles from home. if I can get preview to work, I might be able to plot a path to pickup my loot. I'd found clay and papyrus!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cid said:


> You're going to have to head for the mountains btw.



Mountains for mining ftw.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I managed to get cartographer working and used it to plot a route to my last know location, but it takes too long to walk it. Byebye all my lovely clay 

Guess I'll go exploring in the other direction then


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2010)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 11331
> 
> See what I mean? A lot of mob spawns last night
> 
> wish I had bow & arrow



That's a couple of TNTs just walking around... 

Go spider hunting. Why is your night so bright? and how do you get the red boxes?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

It's dawn, the undead mobs burned to death shortly after the screenshot.
red boxes added in Paint


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh right (read something on the wiki about how you used to able to highlight mobs).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

hummm i'm considering cheating a tiny bit  just to aid my bit of landscaping


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

disappoint


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2010)

<puts shippy on ignore>


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

Shooting range:



From his blog.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

just was thinking it would be nice  just to bolster my  earth supplies not magically summon 64 diamond blocks

i already have enough diamonds for a dimond pick and sword  after my lucky find    i'm just running low on earth....  

i guess i can grind a bit...  and i am considering undermining  the entire section i just reclamed


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

Just go to the mainland with 6 stone spades and churn back and forth. Earth is easy to collect.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2010)

so it's like lego, right?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can collect earth with your bare hands shippy ffs.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> so it's like lego, right?


 
Yeah, but you gotta earn your bricks


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish the sky went red at sunset/rise


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> You can collect earth with your bare hands shippy ffs.


 
yes

but did you not see the scale of my project?

actually  what i'm going to do is spoil myself  and use one of my diamonds to make a diamond shovel and i'm just going to level everything within walking distance of my house


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2010)

Multiplayer server comes out *tomorrow* 

who's got a 24h computer with decent net connection for hosting?


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2010)

Weeelll... Rich! is out of the office quite a lot these days, maybe we could rustle something up while he's not arou- No. NO!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 3, 2010)

My pc is permanently on. Router needs Rebooting pretty often though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Multiplayer server comes out *tomorrow*
> 
> who's got a 24h computer with decent net connection for hosting?


 
i have be pro  with a 24 hour pc 

but i need a new router... maybe soon


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2010)

i have a decent connection, but don't want to leave my imac on all day cos it's pretty power hungry.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh 

walking home from my treehouse, with pockets FULL of brick and iron, chop a bit of stone out of the way to make my path easier and frickin LAVA comes out, killing me burning my stuff. Hideously unfair. I'm going to cheat that stuff back in, it took me ages.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2010)

You need to build more shrines to the lava God, he will give you boons of iron.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2010)

I took the opportunity to put my spawn by my front door too


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't mind hosting it if nobody else wants to. But bear in mind:

a) I'm not particularly techie 

b) If I'm at work or out and my router needs rebooting you'll have to wait until I return to do it, which could get a bit frustrating if it plays up. It isn't the stablest of things for some reason.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Oh
> 
> walking home from my treehouse, with pockets FULL of brick and iron, chop a bit of stone out of the way to make my path easier and frickin LAVA comes out, killing me burning my stuff. Hideously unfair. I'm going to cheat that stuff back in, it took me ages.


 
ohhh so now cheating is ok then

*shakes fist*


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2010)

When your last 2 days (real world) work is wiped out in an instant, yes


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> When your last 2 days (real world) work is wiped out in an instant, yes



pah!  only 2 days!

if I knew how to cheat then I would but I miss my house most of all so i might as well just build it again.  but better.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2010)

Use mineedit, it's dead easy. If only for resetting your spawn point. Stand where you want to spawn, save and quit to menu, use mineedit to "set spawn to player location", save, then reload your game. So useful, and it will be an official function of the game at some point so its not real cheating!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

New client update, in prep for the server later today. Wood now catches fire if it's <4 blocks from lava. Hope everyones houses are ok!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> New client update, in prep for the server later today. Wood now catches fire if it's <4 blocks from lava. Hope everyones houses are ok!


 
I have plenty of bandwidth and my PC is on all day...latency might be an issue though, what with me being in Dubai and all.

Still would be happy to give it a go.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

hmm, yeah probably better to run it in the uk really. it will be a bare bones test anyway, no mobs, no PvP, no lots of things. But will be fun to charge around building stuff together


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll try hosting one later. Is it just a case of installing some software, forwarding some ports and then sticking a link to it somewhere? Is there a how to anywhere online?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

It's not released yet, so no there isn't


----------



## fogbat (Aug 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Use mineedit, it's dead easy. If only for resetting your spawn point. Stand where you want to spawn, save and quit to menu, use mineedit to "set spawn to player location", save, then reload your game. So useful, and it will be an official function of the game at some point *so its not real cheating*!


 
You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

I do, and it works


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

oh, the server's out!

http://notch.tumblr.com/post/902190310/minecraft-alpha-server-0-1-0


----------



## fogbat (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone hoooooooost! >_<


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm at work and can neither host or play from here...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

NOT GOOD ENOUGH 

*waits for shippy to come on*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

yikes

err  i'm at work but....

does it run on linux?  i have a spare linux box at work  that i can run it on for now


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp

download minecraft_server.jar to anywhere, then launch it as:
java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui

be sure to open port 25565 to accept incoming connections


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

opps  after my meeting


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

that's ok


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

Been trying to join some public servers - I sometimes manage to load the initial chunk, so avoid falling forever. But no further chunks will load, so I am stuck there, watching a bunch of players jumping mining and building with invisible terrain and blocks


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

how do i launch it under osx?  my terminal skill are none existant  (i only used unix sporadically in uni)  

the jar file is on the drive named documents


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

Terminal is in Applications/Utlilities

Use *LS* command to list files and folders
*CD* to change folder
*CD..* to go up a folder

so, run terminal, *CD..* as many times as you can, then *LS*, and *CD* into your *username*'s folder, then *CD DOCUMENTS*, then *java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui*

remember that your router needs to point port 25565 to this machine


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah i suddenly remembered how to type help  

i'll tweak the router  in a sec

can't remember if we have a static ip though


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

should be good enough for testing  cheers sihppy!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

ok running on ADDRESS REMOVED! SERVER NO LONGER RUNNING

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

timeout


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

Join me in chat: http://chat.urban75.com/

right after I get a coffee.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

was at a meeting 

give me a tick


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

error message

java.net.SocketException: Invalid argument
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketSetOption(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.setOption(PlainSocketImpl.java:264)
        at java.net.Socket.setTrafficClass(Socket.java:1215)
        at aw.<init>(SourceFile:46)
        at ek.<init>(SourceFile:26)
        at cn.run(SourceFile:34)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

ok running on my laptop  for now

when i get home i'll set up a server


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

buggy as hell

also time outs glore  on internet conection


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2010)

OK, after some testing by me and shippy, I can say that the server is currently highly unfit for purpose - the urban75 group-build will have to wait a little longer...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

i'll buy a new router for home  and set up  a testing server soon

actually *goes to start an advice thread*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

ok decided to get a bit epic  so i turned my diamonds into picks and some coal i found into torches  and make my second waterfall room just be cool


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

added a lava covered conservatory


----------



## Cid (Aug 4, 2010)

Gone for some proper epic mountain God shit (this is the shrine to the lava god near my entrance). Still a work in progress, but have a lot to do in that... that... weird inconvenient place that isn't attached to a computer, so prob won't have time to do much more for a while.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2010)

I have not and have never had any intention in buying this game.   

Yet I've read this whole thread.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2010)

this thread is just one big nerdgasm and you are a voyeur


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Been trying to get a server working. It says "logging in" for a minute or so then times out.  Have forwarded relevant port on both router and windows firewall so now at a dead end.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> this thread is just one big nerdgasm and you are a voyeur


 
I have rather got off on all your excitement, your trials and tribulations.


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I have not and have never had any intention in buying this game.
> 
> Yet I've read this whole thread.


 

same


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2010)

i like the pictures


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2010)

the server basically doesn'y work yet

well at least not across the net


network play seems  better  but have only tried it with just me on the network

crispy  timed out like hell


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't even get into the game. Just logging in.... then time out. Proper annoying! 

Oh well.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2010)

strung out said:


> i like the pictures


 
But they're rubbish.  All pixelly.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2010)

oh that's rather big. never mind


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2010)

that one's kinda cute, with all the characters in it. 

I thought there was just one person.  How did they manage to breed without any women?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2010)

asexual reproduction


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2010)

watch the whole thing


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2010)

haha 

Ooh me pants!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2010)

what the shit indeed


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm building a harbour village thing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2010)

quite a scale there


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2010)

I like half-block paving, that's for sure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I have not and have never had any intention in buying this game.
> 
> Yet I've read this whole thread.


 
Aha, me too  I also read the Red Dead Redemption one


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm half really glad  half  really disappointed that i don't have my saves on this computer


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2010)

I've set up dropbox so that it stays in sync


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2010)

yes but i'm at work hiding in a toilet


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2010)

damn students


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2010)

How things will be layed out:



hope to get this map online when MP is better, so reserve your building plots now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2010)

my new router has shipped  and i have a few spare boxes i could possibly even run two servers  on diffrent ports


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

I found a weird thing.

It's a flaming square block that spawns zombies.  Next to it are 2 chests, filled with papyrus, string, buckets, iron etc etc etc.

Is there a way of destroying the spawn thing?  I've hit it with my sword but no effect.

I also got like a saddle or something.  I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2010)

You can dig a deep hole under the spawn so they fall to their death. Or imprison it.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

turns out it is a saddle.

I can ride pigs apparently.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2010)

you can just smash it with a pickaxe.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2010)

But murdering the falling zombies is funnier. 

You could spawn them into a farm and then take target practice at them. Remember that some of them drop usable items so it could be beneficial to control where they appear on the map and contain theml.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2010)

it's a Dungeon, they are created randomly and are pretty rare. they're the only current source of mossy cobblestone. you need an iron or diamond pickaxe to break the spawner.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!*

Now you see him:






Now you see him caged:








The lower level of my still-under-construction castle is a dungeon. But as there are no people other than me in this world it will work just as well as a zoo. I hope my new pet lives for a while.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2010)

mobs de-spawn if you move far enough away from them, so don't wander too far!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah it did. 

But I've now installed a viewing gallery on yonder side of the cells for those special photo opportunities.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2010)

View from the top of my lighthouse - castle under construction on the point, forest planted. Gonna leave it running so I can come back and snap an _after_ shot once the trees have grown


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking good crispy. I've got a bit of a waiting game going on too as I want grass on level 1 of my castle. But just read the science behind growing grass and had to build a bridge of mud to a nearby hill and now wait for it to get there. 






I also had a brief trip down memory lane back into annoying snow world. This very basic building took me ages to construct.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2010)

A bit dark to see (maybe I need to install some torches) but here's a caged zombie through the window from the viewing gallery.






Shame they de-spawn if you wander too far. It'd be ace to have them all filled with mobs.

E2a: With more light.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Been testing out fraps. Cheers for the suggestion guys, it's well easy to use. I think I need to compress prior to uploading maybe as that took forever to upload.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Crispy said:


> How things will be layed out:
> 
> View attachment 11391
> 
> hope to get this map online when MP is better, so reserve your building plots now



Bagsy the volcanoes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2010)

i'll take one of the outlying islands maybe that bit south of the lighthouse...

i'll probably do a lot of terraforming


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Three more*

These cells are quite effective.






I hate those exploding fuckers too. They catch you off guard and then trash your structure when they detonate.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2010)

My castle:


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome work c66  - although I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the amount of dungeons your castle has. You could hold a small village down there 

Epid courtyard garden though. Love the flowers and the pig-trap water feature 




Here's the maiden trip of my coastal railway. I've found an absolutely monstrous cave system and need the transport to stop the trip being so boring. I can ride it at night too, I hope. Might require modification to prevent mobs getting on the track though.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> View from the top of my lighthouse - castle under construction on the point, forest planted. Gonna leave it running so I can come back and snap an _after_ shot once the trees have grown






Think I'll work on the harbour itself next. Some wooden jetties and warehouses/shacks down on that fat sand bar. I'll need a lot of wood and will go somewhere else to chop it, but promise to replant any saplings that drop


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> although I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the amount of dungeons your castle has. You could hold a small village down there



It's knowing how to fill very big spaces. In the other big empty room I might build a big table and chairs etc  but I'm a little low on ideas. 

I Like your railway. You must have access to serious amounts of iron. All mine seems to go on building doors.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2010)

why not use wood doors? much cheaper


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2010)

Because they're cells!  But yeah! Especially considering they're cells that:

a) won't be housing anyone, and

b) can be easily broken out of anyway.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2010)

ok not played minecraft much last week  but i did an epic session tonight  and have done most of my land reclamation ... i just need to finish off my courtyard lawn

before



Shippou-Chan said:


>


 
after


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been reclaiming land also and built a bridge between my castle and the new area which will be a village and port I guess.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2010)

once i finish laying my turf i will undercut it and build my catacombs

and then i think i will build a railway to the nearest mountain ... i've managed to get a fair amount of iron and am interested in making some rails


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2010)

right now i wish i had a server running   just so i could log in from work

although that would probably mean no work


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2010)

Server running here guys:

86.181.110.151:25565

Let me know if you can connect and then we can all go from there. Looks like yer man Notch has done some major tweaking. 

e2a: I don't think I'm the best person to run the server as my router is temperamental and my ip isn't static, just want to see if we can all connect for now so I'll leave it running even if I'm not on there. Report back here if you do or don't manage to connect.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm, did you guys manage to both connect to a server before? I didn't so it all looks new to me but maybe it isn't fit for purpose still as it doesn't remember your inventory if you exit the game and some blocks are un-mineable in the game. So may be as useless as when you tested it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 12, 2010)

my router is at the post office  so by tommorow night i should be able to get a server running



hey i'm in ur base ... mining ur stuff


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well shippy has got in.

Inventory doesn't remember items when you log out and chests don't either. Which is quite annoying. But structures are remembered which is heartening.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 12, 2010)

it's a bit better

i think it maybe  that land around spawn points are protected


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> my router is at the post office  so by tommorow night i should be able to get a server running



Cool man. We'll reinvent the world! 



> hey i'm in ur base ... mining ur stuff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 12, 2010)

looks like the sign lost it's text too


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if other players can read the text that you write on signs in multiplayer anyway. But yes, the one you erected was blank to me. I've got the impression that it's currently not possible in multi-player from what I've read but maybe it'll get coded so you can. writing petty jibes instructional messages to each other is probably integral to successfully operating a communal world.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol

Shippy: have you solved the communication problem?

Me: What with the sign?

Shippy: No, behind you:






Lego. The game for little boys.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2010)

ok kaspersky now hates the .exe  ... luckly the .jar  works fine


----------



## fogbat (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking forward to a wander around the multiplayer server this weekend. If anyone builds giant cocks, it wasn't me.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2010)

Have built a big tavern at the end of the fat sandbar in this image

View attachment 11433

With public and saloon bars, a harbourside deck, interior balconey with rooms for rent, brick walls (used up all my clay) and a cellar, with a secret passage under the harbour to a smuggler's cave on the other side of the green bit on the left of the image. I took screenshots and then forgot to upload them


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 13, 2010)

So my pc rebooted itself while I was asleep which is another annoying thing that it does. Server back on now if anyone wants to get on there.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2010)

sounding quite epic there crispy

i think at some point a bit of map sharing might be fun

or if i can work out how to edit the server map  opening our locals to the public


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2010)

oh and router got!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 13, 2010)

It's Friday too so update day. Lets hope you can smelt iron and he sorts some of the other annoying stuff that doesn't work.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2010)

Well the landscape loads for me when I connect, which is an improvement, but I can't destroy blocks without them reappearing, and I don't think my chat msgs get through. It's very probably my work's connection at fault though. Will try again tonight.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2010)

blocks around the spawn points acct a bit difrently from blocks elsewhere

and i was talking to a student so didn't see your messages


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, the blocks around a spawn point are protected. Move a little further afield.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2010)

world very slow to load. I can see shippy off underground somewhere


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 13, 2010)

That could be my internet connection. I've got torrents turned off though.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 13, 2010)

SocketException: Connection reset.

Happens all the time


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2010)

wow  your computer hates minecraft server


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this worth trying? The graphics remind me of 1994.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2010)

trying

hell yes

the graphics are not  what sells this game  it's  the geeky fun gameplay


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I've relaunched the server after a reboot and gone into the world and it looks totally different. So either it's created a new world or respawned me elsewhere.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

looks like a new world, whick is mildly annoying


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2010)

I've started digging a clear route to the mountains behind the spawn

http://notch.tumblr.com/post/943095997/minecraft-alpha-v1-0-16-01-minecraft-server-0-1-2

read this re: saves and backups


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheers. I've enabled saving and I will periodically save-all. I won't be on over the weekend as have a visitor but will leave the server running.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

alrighty...  move my map to my server... now i just need to swap routers...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

SERVER NOW RUNNING!

78.105.14.69

i'm gonna put some resources in the courtyard

i'm going to hack in a few iron blocks due to the fact  the furnaces currently don't work properly


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

the lack of storage and  smelting is actually kind of interesting people will have to help each other out a lot  and each time you come into the server the other players would hopefully give you stuff and help you out


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2010)

just spent a while building a big road and some sky bridges. good stuff 

EDIT: On C66's server

no offence shippy, but I don't think we should play on someone's pre-created world, mine included. not fair on other people really, having to work around a whole load of pre-existing architecture...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2010)

oh, and if you press t to talk, then type /iron or /wood, you get 4 free pieces of each. you have to wait a while before you can do it again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

given the worlds are near infinate i wouldn't have thought it was a big issue 

plus you get  to  explore other peoples work

if i can get map editing to work i have no problem importing other peoples structures

also on any server as soon as it's been going a while there will be a load of pre-existing architecture   so i don't think  a few other map imports will make a huge diffrence


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

the free iron thing will be usefull seeing that smelting is still broken


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually, I think what I was thinking and meant to say was - we should stick to one server, regardless. Don't want to spread the effort around?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2010)

someone set c66's world on fire


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh dear. 

I guess we can all move onto shippy's server if that is going to be more stable.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

were going to have to have quite a comunity spirt on this one


damn kids messing with my sign *grumble*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

my server is still running if anyone fancies a vist BTW 

i can grant blocks  with my god like power (bwah ha ha ha ha...)  so if you want to mess about with stuff you can't furnace at the mo just  give me a shout


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 14, 2010)

So what do I download, alpha/classic/multiplayer


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

alpha


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 14, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> alpha


 
It's still in alpha and you have to pay for it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

yes


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2010)

though you can play it in browser
http://www.minecraft.net/game/

and currently it chaep at about £8


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 14, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> though you can play it in browser
> http://www.minecraft.net/game/


 
just trying that

I built a bridge


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2010)

i'm making a good effort to chop a mountain in half


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2010)

ok... mine craft OD

chopped a mountain in half and  made world spanning sky bridges


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Good work guys. If it started running slow it's because my torrent client had decided to launch itself. Turned that off now. Had a bit of a look round. Enjoyed body surfing on the log flume. If anything, it needs to be 2 waters deep as the ground slows you down a bit but I imagine that'd be a hassle running up and down with buckets of water to fill it. Plus perhaps it might drown you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2010)

i've turned off my server for now...  this computer doesn't run it that well with all the other stuff running on it


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Good work guys. If it started running slow it's because my torrent client had decided to launch itself. Turned that off now. Had a bit of a look round. Enjoyed body surfing on the log flume. If anything, it needs to be 2 waters deep as the ground slows you down a bit but I imagine that'd be a hassle running up and down with buckets of water to fill it. Plus perhaps it might drown you.


I knocked that one up. Buckets of water don't seem to work, although that could have been the spawn area messing with my attempt. Either way it's filled from a water source block.

I terraformed the top of the mountain and built a fort. More to do but not right now.

I also set the world on fire  and may have spoilt the view.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 15, 2010)

Dammit i'm between moving houses and have lost track of this. You guys are doing epic stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry if anyone was online doing stuff, just got home and both router and pc needed a reboot.

New server is:

86.173.6.169:25565

Hope it saved everything as it was.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2010)

You sure about that IP? Doesn't work for me.

Must... do... some... actual... work.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

The ip works now. Unfortunately it appears to have loaded up yet *another* new world. And I'm not techie enough to establish what has gone wrong or why it generates a new world whenever I need to reboot or how to get the old world back. 

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2010)

Dunno - will let someone else solve that. I can run one if necessary, got a proper dedicated server, but it'll have to be a Linux version.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Go for it fella because as I explained earlier in the thread I don't mind running a server as my pc is on permanently. But It's unstable as it needs a regular reboot and restarting the server seems to literally restart the communal game and I don't know why it does that or how to solve it.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2010)

Will try - not something I can trivially do as it involves Gentoo and a lot of shit just to get Java going. I'll have a look tonight & tomorrow.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheers. In the meantime if anyone knows how I can get the communal world back into the game rather it generating a new one everytime I need to reboot my router thanks the BT's appalling service I'd be happy to know.

I think the problem is because if I save to abc and when I reboot it's suddenly xyz then it looks somewhere else for the file. the solution is to stop dynamic ip which I don't think I have the power to do or to find the saved file from the old ip and import it (over write) the new one. 

Probably wrong but that's what I think from my limited knowledge.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2010)

I suppose you could do a search for server_level.dat or level.dat to see if it still exists.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2010)

ps: mate of mine has a powerful windows box running 24/7, and a static IP, so might get him to host. will ask


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool, cos I'm too shit too, really. 

Searched through hard drive and the only saved files I can find are for my personal saves. Can't see diddly squat on my drive relating to server games so reading through the forums.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

mauvais said:


> I suppose you could do a search for server_level.dat or level.dat to see if it still exists.



Ahh, I'm getting search results from level.dat. Now to find which one does what.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

What the hell do I do with these files? 

If I double click them they want a program to open them. I need a folder to drop them in; this is beyond my knowledge.

Maybe I need to look at server commands.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2010)

search or ask on the official forum


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've tried opening loads of files with the server and all it seems to do is generate a new world. Yes, that's a good idea, I'll do that.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 15, 2010)

Can you zip up the parent directory of all this stuff and host it/email it? I'll have a play if you like. I hope all our stuff still exists somewhere


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't know if this will work for SMP but it appears to be an earlier solution:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=20119

Just waiting for an answer to my question.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Can you zip up the parent directory of all this stuff and host it/email it? I'll have a play if you like. I hope all our stuff still exists somewhere



PM me an addy and yeah sure.

e2a: I asked question here - http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1012&t=25901


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2010)

tbh, we knew this sort of thing would happen. it's the first release ffs  you can't expect things like data integrity from a 0.0.1 release after all. it's been fun playing for a day or two on a just-stable server. in 6 months time, I bet it'll be a whole lot better and we'll look back on these times with fond nostalgia. yeah.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2010)

I did think that too. It might not be solve-able because it might not be coded to that extent yet. BUT... The weakest link in it all is the fact I had to reboot. So there are elements that can be fixed!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I'm confused. It's all there in what C66 sent me, but the spawn point appears to be somewhere totally different.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 16, 2010)

I can change the spawn point and bring it back to life in MP, but there are a few oddities, like missing chunks (big bits of map) at the old spawn point. Not sure if that's intentional.

I suggest if you want to keep your creations, don't build much tomorrow and then I'll have another go at sorting it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

what i did was create a minecraft folder in program files  and stuck the server executable in there  so all the files it creates are in a safe area

server back running at 78.105.14.69  for all those who want o mess about on it


----------



## mauvais (Aug 16, 2010)

Fixed.

http://crap.wapoc.com/MinecraftServer.rar - complete with latest server. You may need to update the server config.

There's a big pool of water where the spawn area used to be. I moved the spawn a bit but had to be careful because you can't edit wherever you put it. I put out the tree fire too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2010)

ok i've turned my server off  as no one was accessing it  plus i suspect everytime i played a flash video  on this computer  the  minecraft server would just go cry in the corner

tommorow at work i might see about setting up a server  using a spare laptop


i like being the network manager...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

ok i've loaded up  the  world and  it's running on  86.178.202.141

it's a linux box  only running minecraft  so it should be stable


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2010)

still can't connect from work. probably for the best


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

i'll try to connect when i get home and  see if it's a viable longterm option


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2010)

it's my end, it didn't work when c66 was hosting either


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2010)

server work from my house to work and it seems stable  so guess everyone's welcome to get mining again


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2010)

well, Spawn is now a big rectangular pool but hey


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2010)

Because of you people I bought this last week. Since then I have lost all my spare time to digging the innards of mountains out.

Bastard.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2010)

join the server and collectivity hollow out mountains


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2010)

grrr server down


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 19, 2010)

To echo what jousty said, I bought this because of the hype (after testing the free single player version), and now I've been awake a couple of hours longer than I planned...


----------



## Radar (Aug 19, 2010)

Is it still on 86.178.202.141 as I haven't been able to connect


----------



## Radar (Aug 19, 2010)

Radar said:


> Is it still on 86.178.202.141 as I haven't been able to connect


 
Never mind. It looks like the validation of the IP address C&Ped into the address box is shite.. I think it put the cr/lf in there too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

no

that's at work  abnd for some reason it's fucked up....  

my spare computer is lent out at the moment so i can't host it here  but i think i will have tro


but that won't happen till friday


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wasn't mauvais gonna test it on a server?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't figure out how to update my shitty Gentoo install enough to make Java work, so no, not right now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

ok turns out there was a power cut at work

this is rwally unuseual   so  shouldn't be a long term issue i'll re do the server tommorow ands try  to sort  a backup system i can acces from home in case of stuff like this


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a laptop with a fucked screen that's probably useful enough to run a server on if that's any help? The black splodge in the middle of the screen makes it useless for anything meaningful.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

i have a laptop with a fucked screen too it's  currently on loan to somneone (the screen is still just readable)

actually i have two  but the other opne is a bitt  underpowered


i'lll demo it today   and it it works ok i'll swap the worlds over


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

Because I'm so amazing, I've fixed my server. It has only got 256MB RAM, but it does always work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

static ip?


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2010)

more pics please


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> static ip?


Yeah.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

might be a better option than my work place then

i'll bung up the  world  when i get to work tomorrow   not much has been  changed    but might as well use  the latest vertion


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm contemplating upgrading to this year's model which is the same price but with 2GB RAM - just don't really have the time for the whole migration thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

oooh, you good man!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, a dedicated permanently online thing would be fab. If you need any funds mauvais just ask (shippy).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

.... well the software is still buggy as hell at the moment  so it's  not  a big issue   about long term hosting

i'll  reboot  the  work server  and   do something about  getting  a copy of  the files backed up online  every  half hour or so   for now

i still have to   try out  my  crappy laptop  to see if that works


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll leave it to you guys as I'm about as techie as Barbara Woodhouse.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

i'd  build a server  to run minecraft  but i'm moving   soon so i can't see much of a point till i get to the new place

so i can only  really   do hosting at work... which should be fine  it's  just  unfortunate  that  there was a power cut

one running at  someones house would probably better .... i just can use my main puter  as having  anything else running  makes  the  sever software  get  very chuggy... especially stuff like flash video


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

Well if the latest gcc & glibc ever finish building, I should be able to get java sorted tonight, and then we can see how it works on there too.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh and failing that I do have another proper PC that doesn't do much, is usually on and could run DynDNS or similar.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

See, this is why one of you guys should host because:



mauvais said:


> and could run DynDNS or similar.



Is completely Greek to me. I was ok to host until I hit problems and had to leave it to you guys anyway which added a level of needless complexity.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

It's a service that gives you a fixed address (e.g. c66s-computer.dyndns.com or something) even if your IP changes all the time. Probably doesn't actually work with Minecraft though, as it seems to need an IP.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

Well it works. RAM is probably an issue though. Server is *wapoc.com* and the map is the last one I recovered because I don't have the last day or two's updated version. Consider it a test only.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

it's running a bit jerkaly  but it's running...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Works absolutely fine for me. I mean, I don't recognise any of it from the last time I played but it runs smoothly. Where's the log flume? I guess I better look.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

This was the view just inside the tunnel by spawn. freaky 
although, it does show the relative lack of caverns around there


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

it part of my fast transport tunnel and sky bridge system..l. if your talking about the under mountain one leading to the tower


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

did i just crash it  by falling off the map


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked up 64 dynamite then timed out haha. Probably a good thing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

well thats spectacular


jump down the really long hole  then respawn and the game crashes... then you can't log in for a bit


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

I did some dynamite stuff but it just regenerated the earth again...


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2010)

Possibly! It's a bit overloaded but I think that might be what does it.

Biiiiiiiig load of Java errors from that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great fun though. Off to bed now. Will do some _serious _building tomorrow.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

ok server up and running  again after power cut

if set up dyndns  and  you can now access the server on

u75-mc.ath.cx


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

cool  i'm remote desktopping into the  servesr from my laptop


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

hows it running for everyone?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

well, I have had a look on the server. It runs ok. I have a netbook (atom with 2gb ram) at work and that just manages to run it, so I am not much help at reporting on the smoothness of the server as my machine is far more jittery.

I get these bugs, does everyone else?
Stuff left in a chest vanishes.
the furnace keeps eating my coal and ore and not giving me anything
i sometimes can't pick anything up.
some blocks deep underground instantly reappear.

I had a diamond sword and now its gone.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2010)

chests and furnaces are broken in MP. pickups are buggy too. blocks reappearing is a lag issue - it gets destroyed at your end, but the signal takes too long to reach the server, which is still saying there is block there.

all these issues will be fixed in the future. the current server is a very early version with lots of work still needed


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 20, 2010)

It's Friday so game should be updated today. Hopefully he's working on some of the issues.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Crispy said:


> chests and furnaces are broken in MP. pickups are buggy too. blocks reappearing is a lag issue - it gets destroyed at your end, but the signal takes too long to reach the server, which is still saying there is block there.
> 
> all these issues will be fixed in the future. the current server is a very early version with lots of work still needed


 
cool, just wanted to check that it was happening to everyone, not just me (server not client.)

I especially like the sweary monument


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

Crispy said:


> blocks reappearing is a lag issue - it gets destroyed at your end, but the signal takes too long to reach the server, which is still saying there is block there.



i think deep underground blocks  are a bit like blocks near spawn points


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2010)

New server and new client. No MP inventory yet, but other bugs fixed, day/night cycle and first mobs (just animals)
New crafting item: fences 

air air air
stick stick stick
stick stick stick


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

i'll upgrade the server in a tick


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i'll upgrade the server in a tick


 
and done


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm trapped miles underground without any torches.  

Dig upwards I guess. And hopefully I'm not underneath an ocean.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm trapped miles underground without any torches.
> 
> Dig upwards I guess. And hopefully I'm not underneath an ocean.


 
yep, look up and dig till you can't. look down and jump and place blocks till you can't. repeat. if you do hi an ocean, you'll be fine, just keep hold of spacebar.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah made it out ok. Was about four blocks away from a waterfall. It just crashed on me although I suspect it's this pc. Had just chopped loads of wood too which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

building a proper tube system  now

my initial tunnels  are  going to be up graded  and tracks put in


----------



## mauvais (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

oh the humanity


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2010)

my welcome centre is taking shape

will hopefully  eventually  house  supplies   transport systems  and  maybe even a map


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2010)

argh

 is the server down?


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 21, 2010)

Yay! Just had my first successful dungeon raid


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 21, 2010)

The set respawn point is annoying. Though in my current world I haven't built my base too far from it, and it's more or less dead ahead when I respawn, which is helpful... I made a lovely castley type thing in my 2nd world but I built it bloody miles away from the respawn point


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2010)

seem to be having an odd  java issue

trying an update


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2010)

ok  a java update seemed to fix it all


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2010)

Doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 21, 2010)

It's working for me...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 21, 2010)

mauvais said:


>


 
omg. Was that something you were working on on? Only I spent twenty minutes distinguishing it all thinking it was an unintentional forest fire.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2010)

Ha. No. I just like fires.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2010)

I suspect it's because I use OpenDNS and it hasn't updated.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> The set respawn point is annoying. Though in my current world I haven't built my base too far from it, and it's more or less dead ahead when I respawn, which is helpful... I made a lovely castley type thing in my 2nd world but I built it bloody miles away from the respawn point


 
use mineedit to change your spawn position - get your player to the desired point, save and quit, then set spawn to player location


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2010)

ok there is a bug

when i try  to use track  java  crashes

this has happened about five times now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2010)

copy of my post  on minecraf forum




i've noticed a bug 

about 2 60 seconds after creating  rail track   while connecting to  the multi-player server  java crashes

i have  uninstalled then reinstalled java
i have cleared all files from appdata
i have reproduced the error on the browser, executable jar  and the .exe


when i do not have track  the game run fine  i've logged over 8 hours of game play this night alone  but  again as soon as i start to use track java  maxes out my cpu and become unresponsive

this appeared to also happen to another player on the server 

unfortunately  java crashing means the console also crashes   however  i did see the message "dropping"  before if quit

i have not yet seen if i can reproduce the bug on single player

i've uploaded the console output (on startup after clearing all data and reinstalling java) to my site as it's too large to include in this post. 
http://ithinkihavethatmanga.com/media/java_console_MC.txt


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2010)

The keep tower now goes down to the bottom of the world.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is that where I fell down earlier?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2010)

No. It's the one that used to have a hill around it.

I had a diamond pickaxe for an hour or so but the client crashed.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 23, 2010)

Just connected to the u75 server, bloody hell!! Good work!! Is it locked? I can't do anything in it? Looks great though!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2010)

You won't be able to mine too close to the spawn point. Those blocks are protected.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah thanks  have started work on a neighbouring island 

<Keep getting disconnected  >


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2010)

my new area of interest is in the opposite direction to the current neighbourhood of towers. over the ocean, via the bridge, is a bugged area of terrain generation with massive vertical cliffs. I intend to build a grand central square and classical facades


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 24, 2010)

Just whipped the shell of this together round the corner from your proposed site, I think ...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2010)

ohhh i should have a wonder around today

today i will have access to the server  so i'll do some resource drops on request (if you keep running out of iron due  to being unable to smelt any i can leave some iron blocks at your building site)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2010)

I was stupid and harvested loads of clay without thinking about it. we can hack that back in once chests are working (was about 256 of the little blobs)


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 24, 2010)

Couldn't they have been placed ready to be re-mined?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2010)

Could do. More hassle that way tho


----------



## mauvais (Aug 24, 2010)

Is the server down or is it just me again?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2010)

fuck

it might be down


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like it might be a dyndns  issue 

86.177.218.122   works


yep was dyndns...   i've updated it manually  for now

i'll send an email to work asking for  someone  to  install an auto updater


----------



## Cid (Aug 25, 2010)

Found a nice mining spot yesterday and started on a bit of building work... Is all smelting bugged though?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2010)

In multiplayer, yes. I've been building a pile of iron ore blocks for smelting later. Make all your coal into torches and stick them somewhere so it doesn't go completely to waste.

But really, there's no attraction to caving/mining right now and anything you dig up you can't use. So stick to strip-mining rock and building things for now


----------



## Cid (Aug 25, 2010)

That's pretty much what I've been doing, but i like underground construction and shaping out caves anyway, so a mining spot provides a good starting point. Been avoiding digging anything that can't be stored.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2010)

I just logged in and took some pictures of minecraft75. couldn't find your multi-level tower, chemical needs. I forgot to get a picture of mauvais' tower that reaches down to the foundations of the earth. I think that might be the epic-est thing in the world right now.

My entrance towers on the spine road:


Someone built a lighthouse and a tall bridge on the road over the ocean:


The bugged landgen cliffs:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2010)

i took a break from packing  and kept working on my  my storage area   

i should check if i still get the rail bug  soon


----------



## Cid (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't get in. Hmph.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 26, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I forgot to get a picture of mauvais' tower that reaches down to the foundations of the earth. I think that might be the epic-est thing in the world right now.




I haven't worked out what the hell I'm doing with that. Demolishing more massive swathes of landscape to show off its ridiculous scale, I suppose. The half-ampitheatre type thing around its base was bad enough. Expect this to take forever and don't dare build anything nearby!



Crispy said:


> Someone built a lighthouse and a tall bridge on the road over the ocean


Twas I.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it down or has the IP changed? I was in it at the time when all my mined blocks started reappearing, then it fucked off.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2010)

Over the big wooden bridge is the *MOST EPIC CAVE SYSTEM I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MINECRAFT*

I've been down here for hours. been skipping most of the iron and coal. I have 36 gold and 7 diamond. christ I hope I can make it back to the surface before I have to go out today.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 28, 2010)

Just _how _much trouble would I get in if I set fire to the wooden bridge?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, none. But your tower may vanish.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 28, 2010)

That would take you aaaaaaages. That bridge could be gone in a click! In a click I say! Ahahaha!


----------



## Radar (Aug 28, 2010)

mauvais said:


> That would take you aaaaaaages.


I've just one word for you, TNT 

And what's the sodding story with redstone and iron doors in singlemode. I can't get the fucking things to open at all


----------



## mauvais (Aug 28, 2010)

No TNT in multiplayer, cos there's no monsters, yet. Not tried a door yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2010)

It took me ages to build that bridge.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2010)

Got lost in the caves again


----------



## mauvais (Aug 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> It took me ages to build that bridge.


 

Not long enough to put the other side on it!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Not long enough to put the other side on it!


 
They didn't build the Taj Mahal in a day.


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2010)

They didn't build the Taj Mahal out of temptingly combustible materials.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2010)

The Taj Mahal isn't a bridge either.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 29, 2010)

Minecraft.net is down I think, so I can't login, or it could be continuing connection/DNS issues.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe because of this....

http://www.firingsquad.com/games/minecraft_review/


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2010)

That review is weeks old mate 

A few more snaps of our world

This is near spawn. Mine and Mauvais' towers, with a formal garden and monument to gold ore and diamond cubes.





This is by Mauvais and it is awesome.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 30, 2010)

Crispy said:


> This is by Mauvais and it is awesome.



Haha that is great.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 30, 2010)

Hehe, glad you like that.

*GREAT NEWS!*

I've come up with a name for the island. What do you mean, it's not an island?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 30, 2010)

That needs to be the entrance to castle greyskull.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)

jesus   i'm away for 5 min and this is what happens?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2010)

Any chance of running Cartographer on minecraft75, shippy? Oblique-angled view, please


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)

ok i've grabbed a copy of the map and i'll run cartographer on it  in a tick


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice  

Oblique-Angled too maybe?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)

larrrrge image ahoy


http://ithinkihavethatmanga.com/minecraft/custom-map-obliqueangle-day.png


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)

one thing i notice is you can't really have personal space

i was  making a little area  only to come back to find a load of  ore  in the lower section

now do i go and shove all this stuff somewhere else  and replace the wall  or  do  i  change my plans?

or  do i become evil  and replace the wall with   adminium


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2010)

There's a bunch of bugs in those cartographs, but very cool indeed  cheers shippy


oh and I put that ore there  sorry


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)

it's not that big a deal  it's    just  something  that's a part of  minecraft 

when your in an area  with some pre-existing structure what do you do?

if signs were  working it would be easy enough  to add a please don't  edit   marker   and then presumably most people would be nice enough  to leave alone  but  at the moment  there isn't really a way of telling


----------



## mauvais (Aug 31, 2010)

Signs would just encourage me to burn things. You just have to think of it like communism. Property is theft and if Josef Stalin is going to rock up and build a hideous 100 block high wall around your stuff for no reason, who are you to stop him? He's got a diamond sword FFS.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 31, 2010)

The way I actually see it is there's some simple rules. Don't build anything truly hideous or physically stupid, don't demolish or spoil anyone else's obviously designed things, make some effort to have new stuff juxtapose with the rest. Apart from that it's a free for all. Note that all of these rules can be broken for comic effect.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2010)

*builds a massive cock on mauvais' skullface's forehead*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2010)

ohh how about  rude words written in adminium


----------



## mauvais (Sep 1, 2010)

No Minecraft for me for a week cos my internet's an internot. Any simple block-based 3D drawing tools? I want to make a giant Mt. Rushmore-esque Thatcherface.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to ask: what is that (S?) Club 7 business about?

And the ever growing wall that, umm, someone put 'IDIOT' in?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 1, 2010)

I spent a good two hours wandering aimlessly about underground today. Some one has built homemade tunnels and caverns.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> it's not that big a deal  it's    just  something  that's a part of  minecraft
> 
> when your in an area  with some pre-existing structure what do you do?
> 
> if signs were  working it would be easy enough  to add a please don't  edit   marker   and then presumably most people would be nice enough  to leave alone  but  at the moment  there isn't really a way of telling


 
There's plenty of space though... My area (work in progress, not got access this week) has a world tower, start of a citadel, extensive mines (being hollowed out to create big halls etc), a fuck off great bridge, expansion area for place in the hills and beach/cliff location with more caves and I don't think anyone's so much as visited. Most of it can't be seen from the spawn, although my access line has a section at the bottom of your view area.

I think it's inevitable that the initial area is going to be a bit city like (at least until notch implements setting spawns) because people will want quick access to their areas (so will be making roads, rails, stations etc), plus maybe some starting materials and even a building or two where everyone will see it...

Idiot walls etc well... Think we'll just have to take the anarcho view that if something is sufficiently annoying the people will find their own ways of achieving justice.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 3, 2010)

i was going to do more  rail stuff but  last time i tried i ran into a bug

i'll try again


----------



## mauvais (Sep 4, 2010)

If *someone* builds that big fuck off wall again, I'm going to knock it down, collect all the bits, download them, and rebuild it outside your actual house :madface:


----------



## Radar (Sep 5, 2010)

Been playing around with fields and crops. Bloody birds keep running all over the place and killing my crops. I'm about to get all Farmer Palmer on their asses


----------



## fogbat (Sep 5, 2010)

Can some kind soul tell me what the IP address is for the urban multiplayer server, please?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 5, 2010)

u75-mc.ath.cx
But it seemed to be down earlier


fogbat said:


> Can some kind soul tell me what the IP address is for the urban multiplayer server, please?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 5, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> u75-mc.ath.cx
> But it seemed to be down earlier


 
Cheers, will give it a go later on.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 7, 2010)

Thought I saw you on there last week fogbat?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2010)

Trashbat on there is someone else.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope - not been on there yet.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 7, 2010)

ahhhh trashbat rings a bell ...


----------



## mauvais (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone is a total fucking bellend. I give up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 8, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've rarely been on of late so not me guv...

(was probably mauvais himself...)


----------



## mauvais (Sep 8, 2010)

Knocking it down three times probably didn't do me any favours. And nor did putting all the stone from it back down the mine. And the above probably won't either. But whatever. Build something pretty instead.


----------



## Evil_Genus (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone got a working domain name for this glistening blocky wonderland?


----------



## Radar (Sep 12, 2010)

I see there's server side persistance now. Anyone had a chance to see if it works ?


----------



## Radar (Sep 12, 2010)

persistance works, both in chests and player inventory.  Furnances still seem borked, and doors are still doing that half-open thang. Picking up seeds is still as hit and miss as ever. Handy bug now where if you drop something and pick it it its repaired for you 

An improvement all the same


----------



## mauvais (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't log in any more, it says outdated client.



Radar said:


> Handy bug now where if you drop something and pick it it its repaired for you
> 
> An improvement all the same


I think that one might be deliberate for now, much like /iron. Been using that for a while!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 13, 2010)

i may need to update the servewr at somepoint


----------



## Radar (Sep 13, 2010)

mauvais said:


> I can't log in any more, it says outdated client.


Ditto, I think it might mean outdated server though. I can connect to my own server just fine, which is running 0.2.0_01


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2010)

i'll update the server  today


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2010)

server now updated


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2010)

Same address? Can't connect...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2010)

crap

i think  the  machine running dyndns is down


----------



## Radar (Sep 14, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> crap
> 
> i think  the  machine running dyndns is down


FYI you can manually update dyndns entries through their website, or even run a dyndns client on the same server you use for minecraft


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2010)

couldn't get the linux  dydns working for some reason

and i'm not at work to fix this  this week

i'll have to email someone  to  ask about it


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

your image says "no hotlinking"


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2010)

...and now?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

yep 
oldie but a goodie


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> yep
> oldie but a goodie



Doh - I didn't bother catching up on the thread. Pearoast shame.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've not seen it before...


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2010)

the penny has dropped.


----------



## Radar (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG we're trendsetters


----------



## mauvais (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh good/oh fuck, now you respawn at your last position.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Sep 18, 2010)

This sounds like great fun, but my pc didn't seem to like it when I tried the free online version.
Is 1Gb ram and a NViidia graphic card sufficient to run it? 
I would willingly spend 10 euros on the game if i was sure it would work


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2010)

SmellyGusset said:


> This sounds like great fun, but my pc didn't seem to like it when I tried the free online version.
> Is 1Gb ram and a NViidia graphic card sufficient to run it?
> I would willingly spend 10 euros on the game if i was sure it would work


my pc is well old and fairly low spec and it mostly handles it. it jitters a bit when it goes from night to day though.

what happened when you ran the demo.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2010)

also, someone imprisoned me!

I am dismantling a mountain at the moment, so i have a plateau on which i can build a pyramid thing.


----------



## bmd (Sep 19, 2010)

Minecraft is free to play for a bit.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2010)

fatal error occured (5): null 
extracting: lwjgl.jar.lzma to lwjgl.jar


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2010)

it's all a bit buggered up right now, due to being too popular


----------



## debaser (Sep 21, 2010)

downloading the client again sorted that for me.


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2010)

debaser said:


> downloading the client again sorted that for me.


yep. there's a new .exe for download on the website which fixes that. You may need to nuke your bin directory first (search for the existing lwjgl.jar)


----------



## CosmikRoger (Sep 23, 2010)

In the three days since I downloaded the game I haven't been to bed before 5am.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2010)

The hype has gone exponential recently. It wasn't long ago that 1000 daily sales was front page news on notch's blog. Now it's on 20,000 per day. Insane.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2010)

good for him.  He must be making a packet.  How many are signed up now?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2010)

http://minecraft.net/stats.jsp


> Statistics
> 752 players online, in 518 servers.
> 769652 registered users, of which 209539 (27.22%) have bought the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2010)

tommers said:


> good for him.  He must be making a packet.  How many are signed up now?


 
aparently  paypal  have been cuntish  and he's had problems with them


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2010)

They locked his account for a bit, because of the spike in purchases. Also, they're currently withholding 5% of his balance.
the bigger problem is that many people can't/won't use paypal - there has to be an alternative


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2010)

200,000 at $9 a pop.  Nice.

i like it.  It's proper "bedroom programmer" shit.  Back to the days of Jeff Minter and whoever that guy was who wrote manic miner.

How does this get done though?  518 servers?  How does that work?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2010)

The servers are hosted by whoever wants to run one. User authentication, however, goes through minecraft.net, so he can keep track of the total unique users and servers.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone done the Penny Arcade comics about Gabe's obsession with this game yet?

Mine All Mine, parts 1 and 2.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2010)

minecraft  is  too awesome

i have a bit of a self ban on playing it   as it's  such a time sink


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The servers are hosted by whoever wants to run one. User authentication, however, goes through minecraft.net, so he can keep track of the total unique users and servers.



oh right, so he means the servers like what you lot did?

I thought he had a very cold warehouse full of machines.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 23, 2010)

Whose is the ore store by the tube station? I, umm, borrowed it. But I did put it back, sort of.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 23, 2010)

how have people been getting iron/glass has shippy been magic-ing it, or can you make it?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 24, 2010)

Furnaces. Who else has figured that out then?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Furnaces. Who else has figured that out then?


on the server? i have never managed to get on to work. they always eat my stuff


----------



## mauvais (Sep 24, 2010)

They work now. It's not obvious and you have to wait ages - first it takes the fuel (coal or lava bucket ideally) and then eventually it produces something and eats one of the input. You can go away and come back though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2010)

Ey work just like normal, but you have to quit out of the furnace screen before the first produce is made


----------



## mauvais (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know if you do - the central arrow doesn't work though.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

when i have tried previously, the progress arrow stops, then nothing happens. if i leave and return later there has been nothing in any of its boxes.

always works in 1player mode

i will give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## Radar (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the u75 server a bit sick at the moment ?? It was lagging like a bastard this morning, and now I can't seem to get in at all. Is it cronned to restart in the early hours each day ?? (not unusual for alpha software to have memory leaks )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 24, 2010)

the urban75 server   is  crappy linux box  hidden under my desk at work....  it has  shitty sata issues  that make it crash  under windows

next week (monday hopefully) i'm getting  a new  machine  at home  so i'll swich to hosting it on my  line

it will be a machine upgrade  and  i belive i have  better upstream (i have be pro  with annex m)


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

i have been mostly failing to make a waterfall/lavafall today. It either disapears or just stays as a single block..


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 30, 2010)

Right I've shelled out and so far am very impressed, the game has already gotten under my skin. However, i think I must be missing somthing, I've spent ages building a base, creating the basic tools and armour, cooking meat and mining, only to be blown up by one of those explodey fuckers, then that's it, game over? All my hard work is gone? Are you having a fucking laugh? Please tell me there's a way to get all my stuff back?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you read the thread?

When you die you do have a small amount of time to retrieve the stuff that you dropped assuming you haven't dropped it in lava and can remember where you were when you croaked it. It's all still there.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 30, 2010)

It's 28 pages!

So I've not respawned in a new and randomly generated world? I'm in the old one? That means that if I ran miles from the spawn point in an unknown direction and didn't mark my caves then I'm screwed, right? Lesson learned.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, it happened to the best of us. 

Best thing to do (cheers fogbat) is to build a huge tower into the sky (one block on top of the other, even out of dirt, whatever) and put torches onto the top somewhere close to where you'll be mining/building etc that acts as a beacon so you can always find your way back. And don't initially venture miles from the spawn point.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> It's 28 pages!
> 
> So I've not respawned in a new and randomly generated world? I'm in the old one? That means that if I ran miles from the spawn point in an unknown direction and didn't mark my caves then I'm screwed, right? Lesson learned.


 Yeah, the hard way.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 1, 2010)

I found it! And I managed to build a small fort at the top of a massive tower to mark the entrance to my mine, with a fairly respectable looking staircase leading up to it. Then I got killed by one of those exploding fuckers again, lost all my torches and coal and now can't find any coal. Every day that passes withou coal means another night of sitting staring at the screen, unable to do anything. Fucksticks.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=26702

What a geek!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 2, 2010)

blimey!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2010)

Wut?!  

*head explodes*


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2010)

wow.


----------



## Cid (Oct 3, 2010)

Sever down? The Citadel's interior was going quite well...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm in work tommorow i'll poke it till it  re awakens


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 4, 2010)

okay sever is  running again

had to look up how to do xkill


----------



## fogbat (Oct 4, 2010)

Sunray said:


> http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=26702
> 
> What a geek!


 
That's amazing!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

Have I missed much on shippy's server recently? I've been playing on Eurogamer's while this one's been up and down so haven't logged in for a while.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 4, 2010)

dunno

i've banned myself from minecraft   due to work and uni commitments


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

probably a good call  damn game ruins my home life >_<


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been distracted by Civ V.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

Big update coming oct 31st!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 4, 2010)

Torches that die? Fuck that! 

I can't seem to play online. Whenever I log into the client it fails and only gives me the option to play offline. it's starting to get lonely. Any ideas?


----------



## Radar (Oct 4, 2010)

The u75 server seems to have died a death too, I've not been able to logon for a week now. Shippy said he was going to relocate it, but if he's busy with other stuff that might not happen.

Any suggestions for UK based servers ?? Crispy, is that eurogamer server free ?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, join the forum, then PM "Batfink" which is me and I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2010)

Actually, you can check the server out here: 178.63.67.102:25645
but you won't be able to build anything. post on this thread
http://www.eurogamer.net/forum_thread_posts.php?thread_id=195170
and say batfink sent you


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 4, 2010)

i should be able to get a box up and running soon

unfortunatly  when i left work the  net conection was borked


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 4, 2010)

lanterns  and watcvhes sound cool

needs new recipies


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2010)

Can we at least have the data off the current server?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2010)

when i move servers i will certainly copy the data across  and if someone want to set up a new server they can have the data


is the server not running now?  i rebooted it yesterday


----------



## mauvais (Oct 5, 2010)

Not worked for me for a couple of weeks - never quite sure whether it's just me though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2010)

i'll see what's up with the beast  tommorow at work


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2010)

our internet connection was borked

fixed it now


----------



## Radar (Oct 6, 2010)

Still times out for me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2010)

ok well i've got the new box in  but the first opertunity to mov the data across will be monday...

this weekend i'll get the new server up and running  and start a world running to test things out

 it will be from  here  so i'll have better control and hopefully  more chances to tweek, update etc


----------



## Radar (Oct 8, 2010)

Server is back up again and appears to be running smoothly now


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 8, 2010)

How do I get in?!


----------



## Radar (Oct 8, 2010)

u75-mc.ath.cx


----------



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2010)

What's going on with it these days? Doesn't work for me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry  i've not been at work as i've been doing my pgce...

i can set up a new server  with the old data  but  there will be a day or so downtime

i'll try and do it next tim e i'm in work


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2010)

Been making a 1:1 scale version of York Minster on the Eurogamer server, with a bunch of other people. Scale is epic - 160 x 100 x 60 blocks


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone else excited about the coming update?  And how do I get on the Eurogamer server? Do I have to go and post on that thread?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2010)

No, there are no restrictions on building atm. Just use that IP.
Type /warp castle into the chat box, then follow the signs for the cathedral. We are nearly finished now


----------



## fogbat (Oct 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> No, there are no restrictions on building atm. Just use that IP.
> Type /warp castle into the chat box, then follow the signs for the cathedral. We are nearly finished now


 
I really need to see this


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2010)

Do! 
Lend a hand if you like. One of the western towers needs completing, just copy the other one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2010)

well crap 

i didn't know  the server had shitted out

is anyone still using it?

i'll move over to my home server now (just grabbed a copy of the world)  but if every one has moved to eurogame it means i don't have to rush


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2010)

I wouldn't fret over it right now - we'd want to start a new world once the new update hits anyway


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2010)

if i manage to master an editing program i can always  drop really good structures from the old map into the new


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah, new world, new buildings, no cheating


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I really need to see this


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2010)

View attachment 12274

View attachment 12275

Hard to get it all in an exterior shot


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 1, 2010)

Blimey. Good work.


----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2010)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 12274
> 
> View attachment 12275
> 
> Hard to get it all in an exterior shot


 don't work for me


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2010)

ah bugger. you'll have to wait till later then, or get on the Eurogamer Server and have a look yourself (/warp castle and follow the signs)


----------



## fogbat (Nov 2, 2010)

Just had a quick look on the Eurogamer Server - that's pretty impressive 

Sadly, my work laptop is far too laggy to run it well


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I'm quite disappointed with the update ... too many mobs, not enough diamond, not enough use for the nether, not enough new craftable items...

Nice sunset though..


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2010)

York Minster made it on the front page of Eurogamer 

http://www.eurogamer.net/videos/eg-readers-build-new-york-minster


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Nah, new world, new buildings, no cheating


 
if it's been built  before why is it cheating?

it's a bit  crap to spend  hours labouring  just to lose it all on a whim


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2010)

I suppose so. More practical problems would be harsh lines at the junction of old and new chunks, and the interruption of the new Biomes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 4, 2010)

i guess  above ground built structures are one thing   environmental  adaptations and structures are another


i guess you  could  to an island  approach  where  you set aside a huge chunk of  world  as an ocean  then  map in islands  with  cool structures on

given the space you have to work with  it's  easy to    do some zoning


----------



## CosmikRoger (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone have problems with lag since the Halloween update?
I've been playing offline for the last couple of weeks as I read on the Minecraft forum that a few people were having problems.
I don't want to download the update just to find that my 5 year old bog standard acer desktop makes it unplayable.
It works OK for the moment, lags a little when I cross any unexplored lands or generate a new world.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2010)

The new terrain generator is more of a cpu load, due to biomes, so there's some lag when exploring, yeah


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2010)

It just pauses a little bit sometimes when you go over a boundary, really. And then only once.

Personally I started a new world after the last update, so I could see biomes without having to trek forever (also my first world was a bit of a mess) and now I just practically never see any natural caverns. I've been digging around far more than I was originally, and I've encountered I think one natural empty area of any size. It's a bit boring tbh.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2010)

caverns are patchy. you can walk a good distance without coming across one, but they still exist as massive sprawling networks. I've been exploring one in my new SP game (and dying far too much. playing MP has made me soft!)


----------



## live_jayeola (Nov 12, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The Anarcho-Communists of Minecraftia



Gwaaaaaaan!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Nov 13, 2010)

Heh, the only difference the update made to my pc was the fact that there are new monsters to kill me when I have a pocketful of valuables.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 14, 2010)

Game now crashes within a minute of my starting to play, every time.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.orderofevents.com/MineCraft/KinectInfo.htm


----------



## Pjotr (Jan 14, 2011)

I began working on my world 2 weeks ago and thought that I would be finished by now but no... I don´t think I ever will be done with this game, extremely addicting.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 14, 2011)

Sold over a million copies now, apparently - about 1/3 of the total number of users. Pretty good for an indie beta!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm playing Morrowind right now, a time-sapping, 100hour+ roleplaying game and my life has improved compared to when I was playing minecraft.
I'll go back to it soon, no doubt though


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 14, 2011)

There is cake now.

No, there is. No lie.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I'm playing Morrowind right now, a time-sapping, 100hour+ roleplaying game and my life has improved compared to when I was playing minecraft.
> I'll go back to it soon, no doubt though


 
Now if someone was to build Vivec City in Minecraft...


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There is cake now.
> 
> No, there is. No lie.


 
the cake is a lie


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Now if someone was to build Vivec City in Minecraft...


 
Stop it!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> the cake is a lie


 






It is delicious and moist.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2011)

Just when i thought id seen the end of portal cake qoutes...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 14, 2011)

I look forward to hearing in 2050 that there will be cake served in the main room of the Boris Johnson Memorial Elderly Housing Gulag, and saying "the cake is a lie!" and cackling.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 15, 2011)

it is delicious cake
you must eat it


----------



## fogbat (Jan 15, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Sold over a million copies now, apparently - about 1/3 of the total number of users. Pretty good for an indie beta!


 
If I were the author, I'd just retire now


----------



## hiccup (Jan 27, 2011)

ZeroPunctuation review Minecraft:

http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/27/zeropunctuation-expl.html


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> ZeroPunctuation review Minecraft:
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/27/zeropunctuation-expl.html


 
cowering in a hole at night. The way everyone spent their first few nights.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2011)

or cowering on a pillar of sand


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 27, 2011)

Or wandering around in the dark going "how the fuck do I... What's that hissing noise? Oh fuck I've been blown up by something I can't see. Again". That actually made me give it up for quite a while the first time i played it.


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2011)

Minecraft with physics:


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 11, 2011)

Minecraft Rule 34d:


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone played this recently? Has it progressed much in the last few months? Im missing it a bit tbh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 14, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Minecraft Rule 34d:


 
yaranaika


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Anyone played this recently? Has it progressed much in the last few months? Im missing it a bit tbh.


 
Multiplayer is now feature equivalent with single player, so you can fight mobs etc. (Although you can't go to the Nether yet).

There's a bunch of new blocks (including sandstone), new 1/2 blocks (cobble, sand, wood), new mobs (squid!)      and all sorts. Get back into it for sure 

We should get a new U75 server running really.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's my world1 which I've spent many hours on. Have a look and see what you think. The floating castle is north - north/west of the spawn point.

World1.zip


----------



## grit (Mar 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Minecraft with physics:




very cool, will push the system requirements through the roof compared to what they are now.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2011)

That's just "cubes with physics" really.
Your world1 looks amazing, chemical needs. Is it all hand mined and made?


----------



## grit (Mar 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> That's just "cubes with physics" really.


 
Yes its cubes being simulated in a physics engine, whats your point?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 21, 2011)

grit said:


> Yes its cubes being simulated in a physics engine, whats your point?


 
that it's not really minecraft...


----------



## grit (Mar 21, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that it's not really minecraft...


 
Its a WIP shot


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> That's just "cubes with physics" really.
> Your world1 looks amazing, chemical needs. Is it all hand mined and made?


 
It certainly is ... I totted up about 80 hours spent on it


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2011)

grit said:


> Its a WIP shot


 
Yeah, but it's from Introversion developer Chris Delay and not Notch at all
http://forums.introversion.co.uk/defcon/introversion/viewtopic.php?p=97890#97890
It's not minecraft, it's just inspired by it and was hacked together during a conference


----------



## grit (Mar 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, but it's from Introversion developer Chris Delay and not Notch at all
> http://forums.introversion.co.uk/defcon/introversion/viewtopic.php?p=97890#97890
> It's not minecraft, it's just inspired by it and was hacked together during a conference



My mistake, I took from the original post that it was a notch video


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, fella could have chosen a better title 
Not sure myself if physics belongs in minecraft tbf.

Notch did once muse on removing the ability for blocks to float, unless connected to the ground or to a special 'levitation' block type. But that was a while ago and I don't think we'll see it.


----------



## grit (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.tigsource.com/2011/03/08/minecraft-documentary-the-story-of-mojang/


----------



## themagicbob (May 5, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Now if someone was to build Vivec City in Minecraft...


 
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1041&t=280494


----------



## Cid (May 6, 2011)

Welcome and er... Congratulations... 

Has anyone got a server set up at the moment? I'm missing my minecraft fix.


----------



## strung out (May 16, 2011)

this is pretty awe inspiring. ghibli world...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2011)

that's just fucking ridiculous


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2011)

jesus christ


----------



## mauvais (May 16, 2011)

Have we got a server? I got a new box with actual RAM in it so I could maybe host something light. Not sure whether the old map we all worked on survived anywhere though.

Incidentally my client is really jerky and slow now - not sure if that was a temporary thing.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2011)

There's no urban server right now, no. I'm happy on the london hackspace one right now and don't feel inclined to switch any time soon. Would be nice though. We'd have to start over, mind - that old map was from before biomes etc.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2011)

i have  the  old map   and  actually  i think i have  a machine i can use as a server   i just  thought  everyone had migrated off to  other servers  and  again the old map  has no biomes  etc


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 16, 2011)

strung out said:


> this is pretty awe inspiring. ghibli world...




OMG!

I'd stayed away from Minecraft until I saw this...didn't need another time-waster in my life. But I'm in...going to get into thiis tonight!

Any tips?


----------



## joustmaster (May 16, 2011)

it will get dark and you will hide in a hole.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2011)

you might  want to set it on peaceful till you get  an understanding  for the mechanics


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> OMG!
> 
> I'd stayed away from Minecraft until I saw this...didn't need another time-waster in my life. But I'm in...going to get into thiis tonight!
> 
> Any tips?


 
www.minecraftwiki.net


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 16, 2011)

Thanks folks, will have a go when I get home.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2011)

Played around with the free version on Monday, bought the game last night. Built a little shelter and some tools for me and my cows/sheep


----------



## Mungy (May 18, 2011)

ssssssss


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2011)

This morning, while digging foundations for my palace, I got ambushed by 2 creepers, which blew a hole in the floor, dropping me into a huge cave where I got ambushed by three creepers and two skeletons and then I died. Bastards.


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2011)

i'm glad you play it with the beasts on.


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2011)

Playing on a server - I get no choice in the matter  Although I'd still keep them turned on - makes it more of a challenge. I like the fear of exploring caves, or the surprise of finding a zombie that somehow penetrated your defences during the night and is waiting for you in the shade...


----------



## grit (May 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There's no urban server right now, no. I'm happy on the london hackspace one right now and don't feel inclined to switch any time soon. Would be nice though. We'd have to start over, mind - that old map was from before biomes etc.


 
Are you a LHS member Crispy?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep. And I appear to be the only one on their minecraft server these days. Getting a bit lonely 
It's only £6/month for a dedicated server with all the trimmings. Anyone want to chip in for one?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 27, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Yep. And I appear to be the only one on their minecraft server these days. Getting a bit lonely
> It's only £6/month for a dedicated server with all the trimmings. Anyone want to chip in for one?



I've been on chserver.net but would be up for another urban one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2011)

i don't really play  anymore   but  sure i don't mind  chipping in.   the wgole  cloud  world  sounds cool


----------



## Cid (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd be up for it, am missing minecraft.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2011)

I paid for a server. Join me!

*178.239.163.41:25565*

Server rules guidelines

Be neat - no floating trees or 1-block towers everywhere
Don't wander - no 400km treks into the wilderness - it eats up server space and defeats the object of MP ie. playing together


----------



## fogbat (Jul 10, 2011)

I had a visit this afternoon and evening. Nice place you've got


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 10, 2011)

Me too. The mobs in the basement are pretty annoying though.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 10, 2011)

How do you feel about building other stuff nearby, Crispy? I quite like the idea of a big wheat field and bakery.


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2011)

Fortunately my work internet connection can't handle it, will try again at home later.


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Be neat - no floating trees or 1-block towers everywhere
> Don't wander - no 400km treks into the wilderness - it eats up server space and defeats the object of MP ie. playing together



Presumably vast architectural works are allowed? On the distance thing it did get a bit silly on the last server, but it's a bit pointless if you don't get to do a bit of epic building. Also are there powered mine carts on multiplayer these days?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2011)

i will be back later.   unfortunatly when i turned up it was pitch black  and  i couldn't tell what  was   garden and what was  not


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 12, 2011)

Um, it's well lit. Perhaps you were getting a bit of lag.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2011)

Megastructures are fine. We've walled in an area around spawn, which I'd like to keep relatively human-scaled - a little walled town in effect. The central 'island' that's currently got my Hovel in it would be a good spot for a central castle/temple or something. A bridge or two over the water, 2-3 storey houses etc. But I intend to build a fortress outside the wall at some point.

Minecarts are now accelerated by powered rail: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Powered_Rail


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2011)

Not exactly cheap given that you need to fight through all those mobs for gold now... Although presumably you can just use them on the uphill sections. Perhaps we can think about collective gold missions if this server works out for us.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

i have started building a fort just outside the wall.

I dug a deep pit under it and found a spider spawn point and some ones chest with a music disk and some other stuff in it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2011)

If it was a cobble room, underground, with a spawner in it, then it's a generated Dungeon, and the chests have loot in them - it's all yours


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2011)

have they  managed to  fix it  so you  can  have shared  chests?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> have they  managed to  fix it  so you  can  have shared  chests?


 
Yes - there's now no feature gap between single and multiplayer. Everything works how it should (although boat travel is a bit 'jumpy')


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If it was a cobble room, underground, with a spawner in it, then it's a generated Dungeon, and the chests have loot in them - it's all yours


 
Cool. Not sure what use this stuff is though. And now I have a tower that is constantly filling up with spiders.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2011)

it's nice.  i nicked a little  wood  and stone  for picks  and  started  a  small fort just  to  be confronted  with a creeper 

i will be back to finish my  fort later  (i always  start  with a central staircase then build up some walls )


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Cool. Not sure what use this stuff is though. And now I have a tower that is constantly filling up with spiders.


 
You can destroy the spider spawner with an iron or diamond pick. Or just put a door on it


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2011)

Quite useful having a tower full of spiders mind you, for bows and that.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 12, 2011)

I enjoyed it last night, but i'm glad Crispy has a better sense of direction than I do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2011)

wow. minecraft  just crashed on me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2011)

and again...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

It's booted me off a few times today. No bother though as I wasn't running from a green hissing dickhead at the time


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

I cant believe it took fogbat a few minutesto find diamonds while ive been searching for hours...

Actually I had a few at one point but went on an ill advised wood cutting expedition, it got dark, i got lost, and there was mobs everywhere.


----------



## Cid (Jul 13, 2011)

I found loads of iron right near the spawn point, then spent about an hour looking for coal before crispy revealed the secrets of charcoal. I'm scouting round for potential base locations, but there just don't seem to be many natural caves these days.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just go to the bottom of the earth and mine tunnels. Got over a hundred iron and over a hundred coal iirc. Diamonds are more elusive. Redstone is plentiful - hope somebody plans on using it all.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2011)

Natural caves are everywhere. Press F3 to see useful information - your coordinates, but also a number above every mob. Tunnel for underground mobs to find caves.

Diamonds are only found below level 20, and it's only worth digging for them at level 17 or below.







Note the complete abscence of clay from that graph. I like bricks, but clay is so rare 

The most efficient way of gathering all ores is to tunnel down to Y:12.6 (this is the same elevation as all the big lava lakes at the bottom of the world), digging a long horizontal tunnel 6 blocks high, and then make branching tunnels off it every 4th block. Then, 2 blocks up, create a second set of branches, offset by 2 blocks. And again.

So, this would be the side view of your tunnel (*O* = stone *O* = tunnel Y:values on the right)

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - 17.6
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - 16.6
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - 15.6
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - 14.6
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - 13.6
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - 12.6*

This exposes every block in those levels, with the minimum of mining. You can happily use iron tools for this - you'll find more iron ore than you'll use for mining. You'll also find lots of diamond, redstone, lapis, gold and coal. And stone. Lots of stone


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

i'm nearing the   bottom  with  my giant  staircase

with f3   what does the red graph mean?

ah.. latancy.   unfortunatly it now covers  the entire screen   and i can't  see any of the numbers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

hitting lava now.   must  be  right near the bottom


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont understand the f3 at all. well i do, but get confused trying to navigate with it.

lol @ crispys mining efficiency.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont understand the f3 at all. well i do, but get confused trying to navigate with it.

lol @ crispys mining efficiency.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

death by lava is my  new pet hate


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Getting lost is mine. Should have taken a compass.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> death by lava is my  new pet hate


 
Always carry a bucket of water with you!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

buckets have  made mining a bit easyer

also  i have mined a little obsidian


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2011)

God, mining obsidian is a boring task. When I've used it before, I've just made molds, poured lava (you need a bucket of lava for every block) then poured water over. In-place obsidian creation.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

alternatively make a small trough one high two wide and about ten long. pour water in one corner and then drop lava onto each flowing block and it becomes obsidian. Thats what I did to make portal. almost the same but the other way round.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

that does seem a much  faster way of doing things

obsidian is  both  useful and useless

i mean i'd  love to build  som creeper proof walls  but  man that  would be too time consuming to mine


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

I like time consuming. If someone donates me a diamond pick ill get on with it when im back on. Theres loads of lava near where i mine.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

well i've added something new to keep mobs  clear of my tower


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

help!    i'm trapped  in the bottom of my mine!

i've found a cavern  but  got  caught out  by a load of  mobs

i'm on  like 2  hearts


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

had  to   do a suicide run.

got out  put  down some walls    and  sorted out  the mine somewhat

however lost  a ton of iron ore   and   my  mine  is  bloody dangerous


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2011)

i used to play  on  peaceful. 

this is  quite a  change

and bad for my heart


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 13, 2011)

ssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mobs are annoying. I don't think that sentiment can ever be altered.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2011)

I love you boys like my own children. 



It should be noted, however, that I don't have children.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2011)

But if you did, you'd interfere with us.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks to who ever put doors on my caslte


----------



## Cid (Jul 13, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i used to play  on  peaceful.
> 
> this is  quite a  change
> 
> and bad for my heart


 
Start by constructing the outside of your building _before_ the staircase...


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2011)

Do nearby hostile mobs stop you from sleeping?

I was on my own on Crispy's server last night, built a bed in my bakehouse, but kept using the bed, then waking again automatically while it was still dark.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Do nearby hostile mobs stop you from sleeping?
> 
> I was on my own on Crispy's server last night, built a bed in my bakehouse, but kept using the bed, then waking again automatically while it was still dark.


 
Beds have to be within a non-mob-spawning contiguous area. So if you lit up a complete 64x64 area and put a bed in the middle, you'd be safe to sleep in it. Normally, you should put a door on your bedroom, and don't put the bed up against a wall that has dangerzone the other side, as this will still count as 'wake you up with a skeleton alarm' territory.

I walled off a safe zone on purpose. You guys are mental for building your castles _outside_ it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2011)

Whoever built the portal above ground - it's not a great idea. There's a small but finite chance that a ghast will come through it and fuck our shit up big time


----------



## Cid (Jul 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I walled off a safe zone on purpose. You guys are mental for building your castles _outside_ it



There's _gold_ in them thar hills... 

I might set up a townhouse on the mine I dug in town, but you never quite know what's acceptable. Mind you it is limitations that often inspire great design.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Beds have to be within a non-mob-spawning contiguous area. So if you lit up a complete 64x64 area and put a bed in the middle, you'd be safe to sleep in it. Normally, you should put a door on your bedroom, and don't put the bed up against a wall that has dangerzone the other side, as this will still count as 'wake you up with a skeleton alarm' territory.
> 
> I walled off a safe zone on purpose. You guys are mental for building your castles _outside_ it


 
Cheers.

The safezone was a bit cramped though 

I'll try building some fences and move my bed away from the wall.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I'm not that fussed


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Having fun guys? It is all guys isn't it?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you need to post some screenshots of your constructions


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

+1


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Whoever built the portal above ground - it's not a great idea. There's a small but finite chance that a ghast will come through it and fuck our shit up big time



They're really easy to kill with a bow and arrow as I discovered in the nether recently.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2011)

perhaps  i could  give it  a door


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

It's also near enough to the underground portal that they'll both lead to the same place in the nether. You've got to go 1000s of blocks in the real world to make a difference, IME.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone else been going to the nether? I got some glowstone. There wasn't loads. Will have to explore more.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, someone has been building there


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah that was me - just enough shielding to get into a safe cave, rather than being shot at by ghasts as soon as you get there  I've been for glowstone too. A few blocks of netherack are also useful, for making fireplaces. Soul Sand has its uses

It'd be fun (for a given value of fun) to build a fortress in the nether. I like the idea of a castle in the middle of one of the huge lava lakes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2011)

alas i fear myself too craven for a project as bold as  such


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

You can bat their fireballs back in their face if you time a sword swing right. Tricky, though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You can bat their fireballs back in their face if you time a sword swing right. Tricky, though.



You don't even need a sword. Bare hands work. Just click like crazy and off it goes. The tricky bit is knowing which direction it's coming from before it hits you. I just run around a bit until I can spot the ghast.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

I've made a map of the server

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html (some gfx still uploading, so apolgies for black gaps - should be done in 10 minutes or so)

I'll try and keep it up to date


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I've made a map of the server
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html (some gfx still uploading, so apolgies for black gaps - should be done in 10 minutes or so)
> 
> I'll try and keep it up to date



Thats really cool. 

The trees near my castle all got burned down this afternoon...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm, stair blocks all come out black. Annoying.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 14, 2011)

I just started building on this server. That unambitious cabin just beyond your quarry is mine.

You chased me away from your castle earlier Joustmaster- I was just having a look!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm miles and miles into a strange cave system. Have dug lots of winding 1x2 tunnels from cave to cave, chasing mob signs. Christ knows where I am now. I have run out of picks. I have no wood. Am stuck and lost >_<


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Hmm, stair blocks all come out black. Annoying.


 
racist


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Having fun guys? It is all guys isn't it?


 
  No.  I'm a girl and I post on this thread.  


Oh you mean playing minecraft.  Yep, all guys.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I'm miles and miles into a strange cave system. Have dug lots of winding 1x2 tunnels from cave to cave, chasing mob signs. Christ knows where I am now. I have run out of picks. I have no wood. Am stuck and lost >_<


 
Cheers for digging me out, cid


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I think you need to post some screenshots of your constructions


 


TruXta said:


> +1


 
+2


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I just started building on this server. That unambitious cabin just beyond your quarry is mine.
> 
> You chased me away from your castle earlier Joustmaster- I was just having a look!



Ha. That really made me laugh to my self, as you legged it off through the sea..


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Cheers for digging me out, cid


 
No problem. Take more wood next time.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 15, 2011)

I hit diamond, w00t. Dunno what to do with it though.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I hit diamond, w00t. Dunno what to do with it though.


 
Mine obsidian (diamond pick is the only tool that can break it). If you use my uber-mining stategy a few posts ago, you can easity get 2x as many diamonds as you wear out diamond picks.

A diamond sword is a good investment - does more damage (2 instead of 3 strikes per zombie/skeleton/creeper) and lasts for AGES.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 15, 2011)

I seem to have tunnelled through into someone else's mine- what's the etiquette? Can I help myself to the obsidian down there?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I seem to have tunnelled through into someone else's mine- what's the etiquette? Can I help myself to the obsidian down there?


 
IMO, if it's not in a chest, it's fair game. Obsidian is common anyway (and is easy to make by pouring water on a lava lake)


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> IMO, if it's not in a chest, it's fair game. Obsidian is common anyway (and is easy to make by pouring water on a lava lake)


And if its not part of something thats been built...

I tunnelled in to some one elses mine this morning. They had put some doors and stuff in the tunnels. But a hissssssy bangy monster turned up and wrecked the place.. Sorry..


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

While mining/caving place torches in every dark place. Over time, we should be able to make the area in around and under our homes mob-free. (lighting up a radius of about 40 blocks around your house should keep most of the night horrors away)


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2011)

My townhouse might be getting a bit er... Ostentatious. Will have to finish it and see what happens.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2011)

so. many. mushrooms.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a 2d platformer version of this called Terraria.  Its on steam, check it out.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2011)

Spent  some time riding a pig.  This is how I like to spend my time.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 17, 2011)

My mine inadvertently broke into someone else's the other day. I just blocked up the hole with some dirt and walked away whistling innocently


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2011)

Who fancies collaborating on a large building? I'd draw it up, then we'd work off the plans. Similar in scope to the cathedral I coordinated on another server (http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-of-blocks?p=11199923&viewfull=1#post11199923)


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll offer what help I can, but I don't have much experience of big projects (that keep in the corner of the 'town' is mine)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2011)

It's fun, and you can help as much or little as you like. The feeling of accomplishment is fantastic 

Was thinking of a grand theatre - balconies, boxes, stage, foyer with big staircases that sort of thing


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm up for that - presumably with plans it's simple enough for people just to chip in a bit of work when bored.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunray said:


> There is a 2d platformer version of this called Terraria.  Its on steam, check it out.


 
i gave it a go.  it's  not bad.

for me though  it  doesn't  have  the  lego style appeal of minecraft.    i think  partly  because  of the limitation of  being in a 2d environment.  also the fact that  terria is  more of  a game  with  bosses  and  stuff   it  means  that  crafting and building  are  game mechanics  rather  than   the  whole point of the game.

that not to say it's bad.  i'd recommend  buying it  to any one  as  it's   dead cheap  and  the  game play mechanic is  different  enough from other games that   simply  exploring  how   you play the  game  is  entertaining

i think however  minecraft really  is  a totally  different beast.  the  similarities are out weighed  by the differences


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 18, 2011)

Cid said:


> My townhouse might be getting a bit er... Ostentatious. Will have to finish it and see what happens.


 
does it  have  a lava waterfall yet?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Who fancies collaborating on a large building? I'd draw it up, then we'd work off the plans. Similar in scope to the cathedral I coordinated on another server (http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-of-blocks?p=11199923&viewfull=1#post11199923)



Cool. Do it.


----------



## Cid (Jul 18, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> does it  have  a lava waterfall yet?


 
Not at the moment, I'd feel irresponsible leaving lava around a construction site in town.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Cid said:


> Not at the moment, I'd feel irresponsible leaving lava around a construction site in town.


 
political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

I've marked out a plot for the theatre, North of Spawn, facing onto the lake (half in and half outside the wall) - it points left-down on the map: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html - it's 38 blocks wide and probably twice that long (and should be about 36 blocks high). The grand entrance will face the lake, while the stage and flytower will face away from it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

You magnificent loon


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I've marked out a plot for the theatre, North of Spawn, facing onto the lake (half in and half outside the wall) - it points left-down on the map: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html - it's 38 blocks wide and probably twice that long (and should be about 36 blocks high). The grand entrance will face the lake, while the stage and flytower will face away from it.


 
what kind of stuff do you want to make the bulk of it out of?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> what kind of stuff do you want to make the bulk of it out of?


 
Everything. Stone, Cobble, Sandstone, Wood, Wool. I'll get some estimates of quantities later on. Start with Lots and work up


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this game a MMORGPMPORRO or whatever the fuck they're called? Or is it a single player thing?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is this game a MMORGPMPORRO or whatever the fuck they're called? Or is it a single player thing?


 
Both, depending on how you want to play. It's not much of an RPG though - no stats, levelling up, quests, shops, villages etc. Just you (and other players), the world, monsters and animals.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd love to take part in the theatre build.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 18, 2011)

Yay! I just finished mining out a huge underground hall with loads of skylights which can be turned on and off! I've been mining it for months ...

Flickr - screenshots


----------



## Cid (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you want to come and do the same thing on our server now?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha!  !


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

And they thought _I_ was mad


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

Have started the foyer and main rake for the stalls. Will try and get some drawings uploaded tomorrow


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


>


 
Seriously though, that's some awesome building


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys aren't a patch on the real loonies. Aren't some dudes building a fucking computer in MC somewhere? And as Crispy says, awesome building Chemical!


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2011)

the studio ghibli minecraft server was my favourite. jaw-dropping.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of the really impressive stuff is built with admin-spawned materials. If you didn't dig it out the ground first, it doesn't count, IMO!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 19, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Yay! I just finished mining out a huge underground hall with loads of skylights which can be turned on and off! I've been mining it for months ...
> 
> Flickr - screenshots


 
How long does it take to build something like that?


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

My mate's off exploring cave systems in Slovenia at the moment, I think minecraft has shown me why the fuck he does it... The descent through narrow passageways, the long corridor, the 200 block long mine tunnel then BAM! a cave system loaded with minerals and scenery. And Zombies, creepers and skeletons, but I don't think he has those problems.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 20, 2011)

What the fuck happened?! I logged in only for my chest of goodies to explode, then for the server to disconnect me. When I finally managed to log in again there was another explosion, the outer wall of my house was blown open and all my stuff was gone! Including a shitload of iron and gold.


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

Creepers. We have security issues.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I noticed all my doors were left open as well, in my absence.


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

Does someone want to do a photoshop of a countryside code poster?

'leave gates and property as you find them'.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 20, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> What the fuck happened?! I logged in only for my chest of goodies to explode, then for the server to disconnect me. When I finally managed to log in again there was another explosion, the outer wall of my house was blown open and all my stuff was gone! Including a shitload of iron and gold.


 this just happened to me too


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm. I will investigate the server logs. Might be grief.
Might just be creepers, mind.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2011)

Who's "B45op" ?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 20, 2011)

I think I encountered that person looking around the other day. They said hello. They were wearing funny armour, I couldn't tell what it was made of.


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

Chainmail texture mod.


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

Who's Graeme_meat_face?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2011)

My mate graeme. I think he has 10 posts here  He's sound


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

great name


----------



## Mungy (Jul 21, 2011)

creeper blew a hole in the wall, same place they were yesterday. fixed it


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone with spare torches and time should light up the land around the walls and towers. More light = less creepers. Eventually, we can narrow the dark area down to where we decide it, and grind those mobs for drops. On the last server I played on, there was a mob grinder that let you pick a stack of gunpowder by standing in the collection point for a few hours


----------



## Mungy (Jul 22, 2011)

getting pissed of with it. can't find any fucking coal. found iron no problem, but no fecking coal


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 22, 2011)

Some cunt nicked my diamonds. Cheers. Only took me about 9 hours of mining to find them.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2011)

Not cool


----------



## Mungy (Jul 22, 2011)

found more iron and some coal. loads of monsters roaming around inside. once i've found more coal i'll go on a torch marathon and eliminate monsters from inside the wall


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 22, 2011)

i torched the bay   but then got sidetracked looking  at  the piston glitch machine


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2011)

so i just started playing this the other day and found a shit load of diamond just lying around with no-one watching it. i know what they say about beginner's luck, but this seems ridiculous


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 22, 2011)

put up massive curtain wall and torched the internal area


----------



## Cid (Jul 23, 2011)

Started a mob grinder based on the one by Luclin you can find on youtube. 



Couple of silly errors while constructing aside it may be quite good. Not around this weekend though, if anyone wants to do some work on it please do.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2011)

It will depend on having the surrounding area and caves fully lit. I'll try and do some of that today


----------



## Cid (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, you can only have a limited number of mobs can't you...


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2011)

met wild dogs for the first time yesterday. 
then was eaten by them


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

must   flatten hills......


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Some cunt nicked my diamonds. Cheers. Only took me about 9 hours of mining to find them.


 
Not just me, then? I had gold go missing last week.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2011)

I had some diamond pinched and replaced with redstone relays. Cheers for that.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Theft is bad


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2011)

Mind you, if I were a coder on Minecraft, I'd add something that randomly removed items from chests, on multiplayer servers, just to confuse people


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

just notice that  very recently i had  a large about of iron go missing.

not that  bothered about  people taking enough   for  a pick or two     but  having it all go missing  is bloody annoying


oh i borrows  some coal  to torch  out an area    but   not  a giant amount . i think i put  coal back  after mining it.   

if i've  ever  borrowed anything  i think i've put it  back  and  the one time  i did  borrow   something  difficult to find  (some dimonds  to test a glitch)   i put back  twice as many as i took  to make up for it

(actually i'm worried  now i may have  borrowed  iron and forgot to replace it    i was kinda drunk yesterday so i cam't remeber)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

I took about 20 iron out of your chest to make an axe, but thought I put it back. apols if I didn't...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep it was in my pockets


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

WTF. There's an enormous tower of diamond and TNT. Someone been cheating? That is far too much to have manually mined and gathered, surely.

The glitch has been fixed, so I'm updating the server. I will destroy all that cheated material too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

lol....    i wonder if all the stealing has  just been   forgetfulness


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, server back up


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to watch crispy blow up the stack of tnt..


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

I detonated the illicit TNT. Made a little bit of a mess 
THe server map is going to look VERY different when I update it on Monday!


----------



## Mungy (Jul 24, 2011)

omfg


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

map updates?

youyr not going to render moot hours of redbull fuled mining are you?  

prays  to the fickle god of craft


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I had about nine diamonds and they all went. If someone took, say, three then I wouldn't be arsed as it would at least leave me six to do whatever with. But to take all of it isn't on I don't think. Unless nobody has and it's a game/server bug; I guess we won't find out. The mad thing is I've been depositing a lot of what I've mined up in crispy's bit for others to use such as gold, coal, redstone etc. Perhaps we should create a definite communal area and then have to hide our valuable stuff. Which is a shame, but it will probably take me an age of mining to find diamonds again such is their rarity.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I agree. Call the chests in my hovel community chests.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

i'm pretty much giving away  as much stone, dirt and sand  as people can carry.

a little coal is  fine  if there is a load


metal is  on an ask  first basis 

i do have a load of  red stone  i can drop off as well

unfortunatly i lost a load of  my stuff  when i fell into  a lava piut in my mine  where someone  had  mided away  the  obsidian


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind some lapis lazuli if anyone has any. I'm still gathering wool and red dye if needed for the project Crispy, can try to get other colours as well if needed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

i have smome about....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

i'll stick it  in the hovel


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2011)

i put in 4 more  blocks  for a total of 6


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2011)

Colours for the theatre are red red and red for the time being. Might use some more exotic colours for the ceilings, but that's a way into the future right now 

If you canb e organised enough, remember that the most efficient way is to dye the sheep red first, then shear it then kill it (so that more poassive mobs can spawn - so kill anything that's not a sheep as well)


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't even know that it was possible to dye sheep. Sounds like a laff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2011)

just made some tnt  to try out it's  capability for clearing and area

it's  not that  good   


you need a ton of it  to   do anything  worth while  and  i don't fancy  fighting that many creepers


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what the mob grinder is for 
(we just need to extend the lighted area out much further, and locate all dark caves for it to work faster. atm, you can get a limited amount out of it)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2011)

Map updated

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html

That's a hell of a hole that Shippy's made. Can't say I'm a fan of the FLATTEN EVERYTHING school of landscaping, but hey, the world is infinite


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2011)

it's   potential

first you clear  then you build...

i was thinking  of  making  a large farm or  something 


actually  i've made a managed forest section so we can always  have  a safe source of wood


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2011)

turning it into a charcoal making  area  might  be  a great way to save coal


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jul 25, 2011)

oooh, can I play?
I fancy making an underwater base.
I promise not to steal anyones stuff


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Does any one want red stone?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2011)

SmellyGusset said:


> oooh, can I play?
> I fancy making an underwater base.
> I promise not to steal anyones stuff


 
178.239.163.41:25565

see you there!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2011)

made about 250 torches  

avalible from the  chest in the forest


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 25, 2011)

I had another go with this at the weekend. Have never played multiplayer before, might give it a little go.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 26, 2011)

Had fun with this tonight, even though I had to start from scratch and have yet to even strike iron. Looking forward to building myself a small hut in the woods and taking it from there. You guys are fucking bonkers with some of the stuff you've built - How long has this server been active?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Had fun with this tonight, even though I had to start from scratch and have yet to even strike iron. Looking forward to building myself a small hut in the woods and taking it from there. You guys are fucking bonkers with some of the stuff you've built - How long has this server been active?


 
Crispy bought the server on the 10th.
So not long!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2011)

sever is  being a bit odd   lots of  chunks not loading    

the mob grinder should  be a bit better now  as  i have  torched   a massive area  around the town 

we keep  getting mobs in town however   i'm not sure why

also i tamed a doggy! (yay)    but it didn't  follow me  (boo!)    this one  area  was  fucking full of wolves


----------



## Mungy (Jul 26, 2011)

i have always been suspicious of too many trees around, they create shadowed areas. i reckon lots of trees and too many shadowy areas of building etc increase the chances of mobs spawning. Saw a creeper in the house by the bridge. I ran away but it didn't follow. Didn't want it blowing up some poor buggers house did I?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had a couple of zombies in my castle, when I have spawned recently. 
It makes it all the more exciting..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2011)

Well my managed forestry is producing a ton of wood and charcoal so we can absolutly coat the town in torches


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2011)

although   what to do about the spawn area....  do mobs spawn in the uneditable area?

what i have done is  set up a small lava flow to add some light to the area


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2011)

Mobs do not spawn in the protected zone


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2011)

ok  i'm at work so can't do much  but i;ve stuck about 400  torches in a box  by the theatre site office  (it's easy to spot)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2011)

any good ideas  for spare  wood  or sugar cane?   


given  the amount i've  produced  i think it  might  be   time  to try  wheat farming


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2011)

I can always use some wood for the theatre (ahem, help still appreciated on this btw )


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I can always use some wood for the theatre (ahem, help still appreciated on this btw )


 
have you got any plans for it?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2011)

yes, but I've built everything I'd pre-drawn now >_<

however, the building is laterally symmetrical, so just copy everything that's already built, to the other side


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jul 26, 2011)

heh, i'm gonna make myself a minecart and try out that track i saw earlier


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2011)

wow  that's a lot of iron!  are you going to make  mine tracks or  make a load of tools?
NO! i'm going to make  a  joke about a poem


----------



## Cid (Jul 27, 2011)

A bit of a waste too, given that the line is 'Two vast and trunkless legs of stone', not that I would know anything about Ozymandias or writing bits of it on signs. Nooo...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2011)

two moderately sized and trunkless legs of iron.

i was going to go for gold  but i mainly have iron


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2011)

400 torches went quite quickly


so i have made 1800


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 400 torches went quite quickly
> 
> 
> so i have made 1800


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2011)

got bored

made 600 more

i'm going to have to do  something about the theater.  it  is covered in mobs.   i was walking past  and  two skelingtons, two creepers, a spider and a zombie  came out


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm going to have to do  something about the theater.  it  is covered in mobs.   i was walking past  and  two skelingtons, two creepers, a spider and a zombie  came out



Put on a production!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bindun lol


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

So - I found the stats option in the menu. 
Not sure if its just for this world or not though (think it is..)
How do you compare -

I have played for 2.76 days
I walked 128.59km
Fallen 4.66 km
killed 379 mobs
19,058 stone mined
made 7380 torches
4836 stairs (!)


and i have travelled 24.03m by pig.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

shippys Tron style outfit -


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope he didn't make that suit with my errant diamonds...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just fallen down a *VERY* deep hole near a castle and lost all my stuff.


----------



## Cid (Jul 30, 2011)

Deep holes are banned!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2011)

I do think people should fence them off or something. It's hard enough running the gauntlet of mobs without having to worry about falling down a player created man trap which you fail to find again to find your stuff. There was 64 iron in that lot.


----------



## laptop (Jul 30, 2011)

3D printing: Game add-on makes Minecraft edifices real


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

the massive hole by my castle? Its about 30 blocks wide.. how did you miss it!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

also - I am in need of green wool as I am building a huge statue of a creeper. I am planning on stuffing it with dynamite too. So its a working model.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it possible to have the map updated? Not sure how much work this takes?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the massive hole by my castle? Its about 30 blocks wide.. how did you miss it!



Because I was looking up in the air maybe? 

Fence it off!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2011)

i was making a catus  farm... i went out and collected  a load of cacti   only   to get creepers  and lose them all....now  i don't know  where any  more is


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2011)

server is really playing up   can't  mine anything  or  the sever disconects


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 31, 2011)

Was doing that earlier, mining was a nightmare as stuff would just reappear.


----------



## Cid (Jul 31, 2011)

Not too many problems for me today... I do get mined stuff glitching a few times /day though. 

Our security issues are bad mind you, I'm pretty careful about my mines... Only ever find mobs in places they drop into. They're spawning/coming over somewhere - just not sure where.

Oh, and cheers to whoever installed the mob grinder next to my mine entrance.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Who is the owner of the wolves? I went to feed one a bone but right clicked instead of left and now it bites me each time I pass it. 

E2a: Shippy, there's some cacti (?) behind crispy's hovel; leave by the door where the farm is and turn right.


----------



## Cid (Aug 1, 2011)

Right click is correct isn't it? one of them un-tamed somehow and was found sniffing around my rear entrance (as it were), now a guard dog.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2011)

When I right clicked with a bone I hit it with it. 

Or was it left click...  Daren't try and find out now!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2011)

Cati patch now up and running as well as a farm


i've had two dogs  but both of the decided to commit suicide.  One into lava  the other  over a cliff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2011)

sugar cane and cactus  farming is dead easy  but  farming wheat  can be irritating.

mind you i've only been at it a short while and have  harvested a ton of wheat


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2011)

especially when the server keeps  fucking up.  grrrr.

can't log on now   or  if i do  no chunks load


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hang on, I'll restart it.
Map update incoming

Been v busy recently, no time to play


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

The 7 wolves are mine. I found them inside my castle, surrounded by wool blocks, and all of them looking guilty/full.

Feel free to slaughter them as to increase other mobs to spwan.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

Map updated: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2011)

damn i wish bread was stackable


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

Food will be stackable in the next update 
That's because you need to keep your Hunger bar full (effects of having an empty hunger bar are unknown) 

For now, just stack the wheat.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2011)

damn.  i'll be  glad  of this wheat farm  then.

it's a little  slow to start off with  but once you have a large set up  it's  not too much of a pain to produce quite a large amount of bread


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand the whole biome/map thing. Do you need to generate a new map in order to experience a different biome, or if I walk far enough on any map will I come across snow/forest/desert?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

You'll find snow if you walk far enough. Our server is surprisingly snow-free, in fact. In the map, you can see the variations in tree density that come with the different biomes. We haven't uncovered an extensive desert yet, but the NW holds promise - a big strip of sand over there. In future versions, there should be greater differences in tree shape/height depending on biome.

Lots of detail on the wiki: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Biomes


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks. I've noticed the area I'm building the bridge to seems to be a lot more tree dense than others, but wasn't sure if that was just because so much stuff has been cleared out around the spawn point. 

Cheers for updating the map btw, it's exciting to see the progress. I hope you've been getting screen shots of each version!


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 1, 2011)

Oooh I can see pumpkins on the map! Fucking miles away though.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Thanks. I've noticed the area I'm building the bridge to seems to be a lot more tree dense than others, but wasn't sure if that was just because so much stuff has been cleared out around the spawn point.
> 
> Cheers for updating the map btw, it's exciting to see the progress. I hope you've been getting screen shots of each version!


 
That would have been clever wouldn't it? 

I see a little clay out there too. So little


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Oooh I can see pumpkins on the map! Fucking miles away though.


 
i grabbed a couple  but  untill  they can be farmed they are  a little too rare to be useful

mind you i'm now swamped  with  most farmable stuff


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Red flowers seem to be particularly rare. I've found, like, none. As is the masses of wool required for my apartments' carpets.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

Use bonemeal on bare grass to sprout a random patch of long grass and flowers

For efficient wool-gathering, dye the sheep first, then shear it with shears, then kill it. Keep moving and kill all passive mobs you see (to encourage spawning of new ones)


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers for the info.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 1, 2011)

Woo - my rooftop swimming pool / aquarium has finally spawned some squid!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 1, 2011)

What happened to all the glowstone? I harvested loads of it and stuck it in the communal chests. There's none left but I can't see it used any where...?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh I put it somewhere safe. Very safe. Wherever that was >_<


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a few hundred redstone I can donate to the cause.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Glow*stone...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2011)

epicness


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2011)

fucking hell


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Can anyone summarise? I clocked it was 45 minutes long and shuffled awkwardly in my seat a bit.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2011)

It's middle earth

all of it

to EPIC scale

forward to 30:00 for Moria. Keep watching. It's just stupid.

They've used all sorts of mods and tools to copy and paste etc. but still. THE SCALE! They actually reached the 'error zone' towards the edge of the map and have had to talk to the developers about moving the origin of the world around by 100,000s of blocks


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2011)

like that bit  where they said they  hit the  world  map edge....    wtf?    

i'm wondering if they mean that  they can't fit it  in  the up and  down    as  other wise  that is just insane


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a (very outdated) scrollable map of their world

http://176.9.10.227:8123/


----------



## laptop (Aug 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Here's a (very outdated) scrollable map of their world
> 
> http://176.9.10.227:8123/


 
What's with the isolated rectangles of world in the blackness?

Or the white bits surrounded by world?


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> like that bit  where they said they  hit the  world  map edge....    wtf?
> 
> i'm wondering if they mean that  they can't fit it  in  the up and  down    as  other wise  that is just insane


 
It takes 840 hours to reach... to reach... _the far lands_. They do seem to use some kind of fast travel, but to actually _build_ over that distance...


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 3, 2011)

On that map crispy posted there is one thin track that goes off to the north and just keeps going and going and going. I scrolled for a couple of minutes before I got bored. The scale is mental.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> It takes 840 hours to reach... to reach... _the far lands_. They do seem to use some kind of fast travel, but to actually _build_ over that distance...



I've played on a server where there's numerous benefits to donators who could receive diamond mining tools with a command, 64 basic blocks such as wood and glass with a command. Obviously the admins could do whatever they wanted. Real world commands were also available for multiplying blocks in any given direction etc. But it would still take time to build on that scale. Unless there's some other script that can translate a design file into minecraft blocks. But needless to say, I doubt they've built that from mining resources upwards block by block.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> It takes 840 hours to reach... to reach... _the far lands_. They do seem to use some kind of fast travel, but to actually _build_ over that distance...



I've played on a server where there's numerous benefits to donators who could receive diamond mining tools with a command, 64 basic blocks such as wood and glass with a command. Obviously the admins could do whatever they wanted. Real world commands were also available for multiplying blocks in any given direction etc. But it would still take time to build on that scale. Unless there's some other script that can translate a design file into minecraft blocks. But needless to say, I doubt they've built that from mining resources upwards block by block.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not encrypted or obfuscated, and per square virtual metre there are much less data required for terrain than a standard height map - I'm sure there are tools out there for really vast dumps to Minecraft world format.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2011)

sever seems down..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2011)

slight iritation... had someone build something right in the middle of my farm.

not quite sure what to do about that kind of thing

(not that it was currently being used  but i had flattened the area  put  down torches and  dirt  and put up the wall etc)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2011)

right  i've open up a few more areas  and  tried  to make everything safe without  just flattening it and sticking up massive walls.

has a nice open plan look now  in places


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2011)

wow... looking at my stats i have crafted 44699 torches...   no wonder the place is bright


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2011)

and now done  a few thousand more.  i'm putting torches all over  the local area.

the next map update will be intresting

ohhh and i've found  clay   for all you brick enthusiasts


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2011)

right  managed to light up an inhuman amount of the map.  hopefully this will make for much safer  exploration.

i noticed that even with dimond armour  it's not safe outside the walls.   skellingtons are  the worst.  the  ranged weaponry   and kcok back  means   a pack of them can take you out in double quick time.  creapers on  ther other hand you can charge and take out  or  out run


----------



## Mungy (Aug 8, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> right managed to light up an inhuman amount of the map. hopefully this will make for much safer exploration.
> 
> i noticed that even with dimond armour it's not safe outside the walls. skellingtons are the worst. the ranged weaponry and kcok back means a pack of them can take you out in double quick time. creapers on ther other hand you can charge and take out or out run


really dislike skellies even more than creepers. skellies are evil, creepers just want love.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

made a mushroom farm

it's difficult  to get the right ballence between mob  spawning, fast growth and ease of access


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2011)

mushrooms don't need 100% dark to grow


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

My grinder near my castle works really well now.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2011)

Sweet  Grinders are really nice once they're going
Shippy's torch frenzy will have helped a great deal


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Sweet  Grinders are really nice once they're going
> Shippy's torch frenzy will have helped a great deal


the grinding bit is made of glass, which adds to the fun of watching all the beasts gettting burned


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys built some great stuff while I was away, I can see i'm going to need to up my game.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish I had time to build on the theatre at the moment!


----------



## Cid (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't have time for minecraft at the moment either. Did do a bit on the theatre, but my client wants some furniture or something so i have to do some work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> mushrooms don't need 100% dark to grow



yeah but aparently they spawn faster in lower light   so i was trying to get it as low as possible without  triggering spawning


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

man   you need to have it really  bright  not to spawn mobs  as  i still see a lot outside the safe zones    even though i have put epic amounts  of torches out


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I've nailed where the mobs inside the walls are spawning from. Can the person responsible for this building secure it / illuminate the interior / finish building it or something? Or can we get the nod to do it on your behalf?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice, C66!

When will the first minecraft riot be?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2011)

As soon as someone builds and well stocks a Rumbelows....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

i trhoght it might be that building


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw a zombie spawn on the roof, then looked inside and it isn't well lit. And it's always that area where they appear but for some reason we kept blaming the theatre.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2011)

That's my building. feel free to stuff it full of torches


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2011)

I never noticed it had a face


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2011)

From some 80s arcade game too by the looks of it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

put torches in that building then investigated the theater. there was a creeper on the top.    the tops of walls can be an issue  so i added more torches


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2011)

The face almost looks shocked that it's been caught spawning mobs.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't be having any nasty squatting types move into the area.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2011)

well... i have enough tnt  to take it out.....


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2011)

Not demolition! I will lie down before the bulldozers!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2011)

i feel a H2G2 joke coming on


----------



## Mungy (Aug 9, 2011)

i had my suspicions about that place for a while too.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2011)

Heh, I built a haunted house


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well... i have enough tnt  to take it out.....


I have a lot too.. 
Want to blow something up?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2011)

TNT should be kept for a good purpose, like making a huge crater


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

Or blowing the shutters of a PCWorld?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2011)

i did  some landscaping  with  tnt.

not good if you want a flat surface  but  if you have a hill in your way it's  fucking excelent

any chance of a map update at some point?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2011)

on it


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm trying to put a high speed rail line in from my castle, in to the town. Sorry if I stick a line through some ones garden..


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2011)

Just do it tastefully


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Just do it tastefully


maybe.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Map updated: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Map updated: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/tiles/index.html


How come spawn appears to be in Shippy's forest, and blocks/torches have been created in the protected area? I thought only I had ops?


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 10, 2011)

How come I can't see my creation?! Should be to the left of mungfu's and shippy's areas as the map appears.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe dropbox is playing up. I'll try and re-sync it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

looks like a map error  that map is well out of date


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah, I'm looking into it. I think someone went wandering in the wilderness and made the map too big for dropbox. Will know shortly


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep. The world has been explored too much and the map is now 2GB in size (the level data itself is 340MB). I'll have a look for a lower quality mapping solution later.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

that might have been me.  i was trying  to   put torches ot to  the cost in most directions  and to a mob proof wall wherelese


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

The Coast is pretty much infinite. True island continents are quite rare


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

i think my mushroom farm may have rendered the wheat farm a bit useless  given how good mushroom soup is compared to bread.  plus  it's less labour intensive  if  slower


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The Coast is pretty much infinite. True island continents are quite rare



yeah    initially the map looked like  it  might  be cut off at one  side   so i went exploring   but i ened just putting up a wall at a narrow bit.

the other wall is quite close  to the spawn point  but is much longer  and takes advantage of some natural cliffs


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 10, 2011)

You could terraform the continent into an island


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

we have the technology.

actually it's  difficult  as  the water physics  don't work like in real life.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

I've rendered only the central area of the map, seeing as the Long Wander massively over-expands it into an unwieldy size. North is top left.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/output.png


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

ohh

i guess i wasn't th e long wanderer  as  you can see all the torches are fair;y central   although the do extend north a fair way


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

That's weird. I put it in the same public folder as the old map. You're using the link I just posted?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/output.png


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

it works fine  now  it was just the first time it  went funny


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

cool 

the pentagonal fortress is mental!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

who is it  with the  wicker man stuff?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

is that  a pool of surface lava?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, they crop up from time to time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

there is one in the foresty and one on the top shore


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

i need  to   get rid  of that unlit marker pillar


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

A disappointing lack of large deserts nearby


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

we spawned in a small desert biome.   you can see the grass is a diffren colour


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Very small 

I like doing Arabian Nights themed building, which looks out of place anywhere else.

When 1.8 or final comes out, we may have to start a new map btw.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> A disappointing lack of large deserts nearby


I found a huge desert..
top left of that map.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

that's  both  an intresting and a horrifying idea.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Very small
> 
> I like doing Arabian Nights themed building, which looks out of place anywhere else.
> 
> When 1.8 or final comes out, we may have to start a new map btw.


I think you might have to have a new map for 1.8 any way. (based on not reading something properly)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

wow that will be a bit  of a loss.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 10, 2011)

pentagon is nothing compared to my scale model of a brixton car park, made all the more awsome byt he fact that it could only have been done using my remote viewing ability as i have never knowingly been to brixton


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it was cliche who said he went wandering, not realising it had an adverse affect on the server.

Crispy, are you going to want people to chip in for this? I mean, I'm up for it and it'll buy us more space etc?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

well fuck. lost about 300 torches while out. tried to visit crispys place.. didn't make it


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2011)

Donations would be appreciated yeah. It's costing me £6.50 a month. PM me for bank details if you wnat to chip in


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 10, 2011)

Erm, how does one go about sending a pm in this day and age?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 11, 2011)

Start a conversation with me then 
Go to inbox


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2011)

perhaps you should just start a conversation then invite those whop are intrested


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> cool
> 
> the pentagonal fortress is mental!



Thanks


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought the pentagon thing was built by Tommers!


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 11, 2011)

Who's Tommers?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Who's Tommers?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/tommers.4588/

I wasn't claiming it was your auntie or anything.


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2011)

Hold up, has somebody built something on the massive overhanging plateau what I built?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

We need a map with marked up areas on it.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 12, 2011)

It doesn't look like it 

In my pentagon thing I've added a spiral staircase leading to the fountain and the library, and put a few signs up in the library so I know where everything is 



Oh and I've added a staircase leading up to the first tier so there's an obvious entrance/ exit too.


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2011)

Tbh it wouldn't have been a massive deal anyway, I haven't had time to do anything for about a week.

That doesn't mean people feel free mind.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, and it wasn't me that built on it.. just saying we need a marked up map.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 12, 2011)

How the fuck do you get to that place with the identical different size man statue things? have been trying to find it for an hour!!


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm... think I may have managed to do a massive circle all round it?! I started off near the surface lava just to the west of it and headed east ... and no luck?! ....


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2011)

My wife just,quite rightly, pointed out that I was building decking in minecraft despite avoiding designing it in our actual garden for about two weeks.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2011)

i tink people   just  see a spot of flat land  and  think  to themselves  "canvas!"   in fact   that is the appeal of minecraft.  it is all about looking  out over the land  and  thinking  about what you can do.

i had that problem a few days  back when i went tbed  only to wake  up  with a    bloody castle  in the middle of the courtyard.

i was going to tear it  down but i didn't know who built it or  why  so  in the end i left it

i also  had to   consider my feelings  about what i've been trying to do and why.

for me  i've always  considered  the area around the  spawn point to   be a communal area.   at  first  through  necessity but  even after   we  sort  out beds   it makes sense that that  should  be   the comunity centre.  what this meant was that  when i joint the  server    i took a look round   saw the  town walls   a     then    made myself   a small tower  a    short  distance   away  just in case people  had  ideas  about  what   was planned for in town.

well  i lost interest in adding lava flows and water falls  to my tower  and   i  built  a  mine  going down to  bedrock    so  i  decided to try ad  do something useful.
however my first problem  was   working out  what would  be  useful!    i decided  the  most  useful thing   i  could  do  was  make    more  safe  space  and  (for good reasons  and  nutty ones) i decided to level the  ground.

now  as  part  of  this  work i went through  a lot  of  shovels  picks  and torches.   and  this  meant  that  every now and again  i  either had to  go rummaging  around  in  other people chest  for  a  bit of  wood (sorry)   or   go  to  the  trees  in town.   but  this wasn't an ideal solution  as  i knew  that    demand   for wood would only increase  and  if  your  unlucky enough  to  run out of  wood   at night  and there are no safe trees  trying to get  more  can be a suicide mission.

this is what  made  me turn the area from the old town wall  to  the edge of my  mine into  a  area for  trees.   when i saw  how well that  worked   i decided to   try  and do this  for  other  resources.   and so  we  now  have  not  just  a forest  for  wood  but  a swap full of cane,  a mini desert full of  cacti, a  wheat farm and  now  a mushroom farm.  also  having  large  grass  spaces  inside the secured area means  passive mobs are far more likely to spawn in  safe accessible areas.

we  now  have a  perfectly safe forest that  can easily  meet  our demand  for  wood.  there is a  few thousand  bushels of wheat  in storage  and  normally the best  part  of  two large crates of bread.    i've  stopped  bothering to replant the  feilds  as  we have a grain mountain.   not to mention  a slowly  growing mushroom mountain. (currently we have  54  bowls  of  soup  (one large crates worth)  as  well as  825  brown mushrooms and 437 red mushrooms in storage (given crispy was  farming reds i started off mainly doing browns))
i've  even got a cake chest   that  has  cake and cake making materials in it meaning no matter   what  you want   food wise  it  should  be available  (though last time i checked   people weren't crafting more cakes. although i left  buckets  you do still have to  go milking)  and   given the ability  to turn wood into charcoal   we  should  never run low on  fuel   or  torches.

however  i've  not  been checking  to  see what  other   peoples  plans were.  i've  been  putting  down torches   and  even putting  up walls  without asking anyone.  now  i didn't  think to ask  about it   because  all i was  doing  was  trying to keep out mobs    one of the  two walls   is   miles away from twon   and part of the other one  is a natural cliffface
the walls  were  just  there because i can't  yet make the whole continent  safe.

so  why was i annoyed  at  someone building in an area i had  made safe?

well i think  it  was  partyl  because  at that  time   that  was  the only really  large   field space   partly  it's  because i  spent a good while  leveling off that  area     and  partly  because  i  was   going to   continue  my farm in that  direction  so  all   the   farming areas were around  a central area   where  all the  chests  workbenches and furnaces  were starting to be located.  i also though i might as well  turnover  the mine  underneath  to   communal purposes    as   it  has  a nice  central location   and  nice  broad  staircase going all the way  down to  bedrock

 C'est  la vie. the  best   laid  plans of mice and men aft gang agley


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 13, 2011)

The solution is to squat the castle


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> My wife just,quite rightly, pointed out that I was building decking in minecraft despite avoiding designing it in our actual garden for about two weeks.



It's like failing to do the dishes because you're too busy making sure they get done on the sims.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 14, 2011)

I started out with the intent to help out, having never played multiplayer before. I can't build pretty houses so thought that mining would do the job to help. then realised there was already lots of spare stuff around. I tried killing pigs but couldn't cook em cos kept running out of coal cos I can't find any. went on mob killing rounds and putting lights everywhere. Now I just hang around my ugly tower, do a bit of mining and generally wonder where it all went wrong.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 14, 2011)

Of course you can build something decent. Just look at what other people have done, use your imagination. If it doesn't work, claim that was the look you were going for anyway.


----------



## Cid (Aug 14, 2011)

You can always harvest trees from shippy's plantation and make charcoal out of them.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 14, 2011)

decided to go exploring. almost got killed by a bastarding skelly down the bottom of the broader tunnel. be careful anyone going down there, it's poorly lit. remember to close me doors as well in case mobs wander up and cause mayhem


----------



## spirals (Aug 14, 2011)

Just had a look at your world, it's bloody brilliant! Very inspiring to a new player


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2011)

word of warninbg about the forest.  given the wood to leaf ratio of the new forest you need to take care to ensure  you  get enough  saplinga to replant.

i may  start a low intensity forest  as  a sapling   source


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cid said:


> You can always harvest trees from shippy's plantation and make charcoal out of them.



You can use wood in furnaces too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2011)

grrr server is acting up

pah no luck  on it working.


----------



## Cid (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been getting shitty connection issues as well; is there an option for a more stable server? Happy to contribute.

Or is it just my internet connection?


----------



## Mungy (Aug 15, 2011)

it has been okay for me, though if there was an option for a more stable server I would be willing to contribute also.


----------



## such and such (Aug 15, 2011)

I only started playing this yesterday. I keep falling down holes


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 15, 2011)

You want to watch out for the holes.


----------



## spirals (Aug 15, 2011)

such and such said:


> I only started playing this yesterday. I keep falling down holes


I started playing on saturday, so far on the urban75 server I fell down a hole and died, fell in the river and drowned, got killed by exploding thingys and then burnt alive by lava.  All of that in the first 10 mins so I thought I'd start on my own little world until I know what I'm doing!


----------



## such and such (Aug 15, 2011)

spirals said:


> I started playing on saturday, so far on the urban75 server I fell down a hole and died, fell in the river and drowned, got killed by exploding thingys and then burnt alive by lava. All of that in the first 10 mins so I thought I'd start on my own little world until I know what I'm doing!


 
Good work!  I got some help from a friend who introduced me to the game. She basically told me to start on peaceful mode until I get used to it and don't killed by explodey things.


----------



## spirals (Aug 15, 2011)

I was playing in a server with mr spirals and he spent ages building a lovely castle with huge stairway and bridge... I got chased by the exploding thingys and they blew a massive hole in his building. He gave me such a glare! Worse thing was that I did it twice! The second time he was screaming at me 'run the other way, run the OTHER way! Our friend who was playing with us was weak with laughter!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the exploding things.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 15, 2011)

Do they reciprocate?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Do they reciprocate?


I am often sprayed in blocks of their love.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 15, 2011)

spirals you have just made me laugh and cheered me up no end. thank you


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, we have women playing now?

Where's Truxta?


----------



## such and such (Aug 16, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh, we have women playing now?
> 
> Where's Truxta?



Where are these so called women? It's political correctness gone mad


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

widened out   the bottom of the  farm  mine.  now has three levels  and a quick access ladder.

was  getting a  few slimes  but they seem to have died out


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

You didn't breach my mines did you? Found a load of mobs down one of the long shafts yesterday.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

nope.   i've kept  it very central.   large open space rather than long shafts.  no breaches into other  areas


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are those wickermen statue things   !?!??! Made a huge minecart track running south from my pentagon thing - which currently runs all the way to that funnily shaped cove just to the north of them. But when I go south I can't find them?!?!


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice. My pentagon thing is getting seriously griefed


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I got chased by about 8 skeletons whilst passing it earlier.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Nice. My pentagon thing is getting seriously griefed


Griefed?

Sounds like it's time for a whitelist


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Stigmata (Aug 16, 2011)

Two griefers, just doing their thing


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

such and such said:


> Where are these so called women? It's political correctness gone mad



It so is! They can't possibly be solving internal crises by connecting with their inner doubt-ridden introspective teenager!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Nice. My pentagon thing is getting seriously griefed



If that is happening then it's well out of order.

Perhaps it was a mistake to advertise this, should be invite only? And people can fuck well off the boards too if that is their game although I doubt editor will punish for crimes elsewhere. 

Name and shame though crispy, eh? Although I think this forum might be public so no banana there. Should be invite only if tossers are coming through imo.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Someone blocked the lava on the mob grinder someone built next to my place as well, so it basically just functions as a mob spawner. Blocked off temporarily.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

For those who are legit and may be making mistakes accidentally - find yourselves new fresh land to build on. Building on land next to already constructed stuff or visibly landscaped land (as in not naturally forming - somebody has flattened / raised / lowered it for a reason) is considered 'griefing'. Try not to encroach on other people's ventures.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Loads of people I've never seen before on (well 3).


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Someone's torched shippy's forest


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Slayer1204 wants a banning big time.

e2a: ffs, 110 gold, couple of hundred iron and a load of diamonds all gone.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Security needed crispy please.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

They burned my creeper statue. I just finished it today 


and this


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

My tower has been completely vandalised.







Absolutely no point in playing until this is sorted out.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 16, 2011)

zombieslayer7204 and peipie7204 two other names i didn't recognise


----------



## Mungy (Aug 16, 2011)

or was it 1204. can't remember now


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

The server address needs to be by request only. Really bad idea advertising it like this.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah my place has been ransacked

hundreds of iron and   lots of diamonds gone


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 16, 2011)

On the plus side I killed one of them and got 64 diamond


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

is this possible to undo.   i've lost just about ever resourse i  mined


----------



## spirals (Aug 16, 2011)

I really don't understand griefers, why trash someones hard work?


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> On the plus side I killed one of them and got 64 diamond



That might be mine, left over from shippy's cheating...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

spirals said:


> I really don't understand griefers, why trash someones hard work?



just coz

it's  cyber jumping on sandcastles


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

Cid said:


> That would be mine, left over from shippy's cheating...



yeah  i did    make a load  with that glitch.

i have i tiny bit  left  hidden in a chest by the spire on the other side of the island


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

I rationalised it was ok to keep a bit, you only use it for armour and tools anyway.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 16, 2011)

Cid said:


> That might be mine, left over from shippy's cheating...



I don't think so, they asked for it back


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i have i tiny bit left hidden in a chest by the spire on the other side of the island



I
hope that's an inescapable lava pit with spawn re-setting capabilities there...


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm ok because I'm fannying around with the sims 3 now. It's like playing dolls houses all over again. Although I never did the first time round so it's rather perplexing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

Cid said:


> I rationalised it was ok to keep a bit, you only use it for armour and tools anyway.



yeah i stuck a load away  just  because it's always nice to know you can  get yourself a diamond pick in times of need.

i'm not masisvlt bothered by  that loss as it was a little cheaty    but the  loss of all that iron bugs me as  that was all legitimatly   mined and  smelted.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm bothered. Hours of work completely fucked.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

the pentagon tower is trashed.    just the log towers alone  must have taken forever to make.  the libry is now  long gone

it's   really shitty


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Let's hope Crispy can reset the server time to yesterday or something.

Which would be funny because then the griefers have wasted their time. And let's be honest, they're obviously reading this. Got to get an orgasm some way or another when bored with the five knuckle shuffle and women remain unwilling to help, eh lads?


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)

I think we should start again with only certain users allowed access. I don't think Crispy will be able to roll back the server...


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a fucking shitty thing to do.

Well done fellas.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Aug 16, 2011)

Someone's nicked my diamonds. Only had half a dozen so it's no great loss.
Don't see why they dug random holes in the floor though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2011)

loaded an  xray texture pack.

man i madend realised how extensive some people mines are


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want to keep stuff safe then put it in your personal inventory before you disconnect.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have and I do. But I couldn't put my tower in my inventory and that was many hours of enjoyable labour. Annoying to re-do a lot of that again.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah i stuck a load away just because it's always nice to know you can get yourself a diamond pick in times of need.
> 
> i'm not masisvlt bothered by that loss as it was a little cheaty but the loss of all that iron bugs me as that was all legitimatly mined and smelted.



Same, my gold and iron was being saved for extensive tracks... In the end though that can probably be replaced by cheating, people's work can't. Hope we can roll it back.

Which texture pack did you use btw shippy?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never used a texture pack. It rankles the OCD in me a bit; we should all view the world we create uniformly. Otherwise what looks marvelous through your specs may be an eyesore through everyone elses. Although that may work out to be the case with traditional eyes also.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to see how extensive my mines looked on it, I agree generally.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

I should try it too, really.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 16, 2011)

Mother fuckers. Wasn't there talk of starting over anyway? I say do that and only distribute the address via PM. I'm up for donating to the server if we start fresh, but now that some cunt has stolen my jack o' lanterns I'm not sure I want to play on this one any more. My stuff was all crap anyway


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Not everyone's stuff was crap though... Let's see what crispy says. Where is he anyway? Let's blame him.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. His fault 'til he speaks.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, I'm shutting the server down right now. Will see how old the most recent backup is (tomorrow - I download it at work), and either reinstate it, or struggle on as is. Either way, it's whitelist time.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2011)

Right, it would have been last wednesday, when I last updated the map. The world looked like this:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/output.png
I can reset the world to how it was then, or we could start a new world. Bear in mind that we'll probably want to start a new world when 1.8 comes out at the end of August.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)

Whitelist? Password protected server? Server set only to accept certain users?


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 16, 2011)

1.8 is coming out at the end of August? I'm supposed to be going back to uni to study in september  

Please reset the world Crispy!   and enact that whitelist ting.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Whitelist? Password protected server? Server set only to accept certain users?


Yep, specified users only. I will check the logs and make note of the users I know/ Will have to wait till tomorrow though - I'm knackered and about to go to bed. Sorry for running a loose ship guys - should have been more secure from the start.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm up for just pissing about on this one until 1.8, bit depressing, but is there any point in starting a new one if we'll just have to turn over again in a couple of weeks?

Suppose reset is OK by me, did a fair bit over the last week (well, started a nice fortress type thing), but others have had more demolished. Will probably just wait until 1.8 tbh, got a lot of work on anyway.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't mind.  My stuff was untouched last time I looked so I'm happy to carry on, but I've probably only done about 4-5 hours since that save so don't mind if you want to go back to that.

Hilarious.  Chortle, chortle.  What a laugh.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 16, 2011)

My stuff hasn't been hugely affected apart from having a load of stuff things nicked, so I don;t mind what you guys choose to do.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Sorry for running a loose ship guys - should have been more secure from the start.



No need to apologise. You started from a position of trusting everyone and we agreed with that as we deemed each other trustworthy. Somewhere along the line, wankers appeared and fucked the shit. It's a microcosm of life itself.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

it will be easier for me to rebuild than to go back to last week. for me


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy to help out with rebuilding if we keep the last week. It shouldn't actually take that long (except possibly where specialist materials are needed) as it's more a matter of filling in gaps than rebuilding lost designs.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't mind what happens with the world now. I'll probably just play again when the update comes out.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2011)

Can we change the server address and re-publicise that just to ourselves?

(I fully accept that may be a stupid question)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2011)

The server cannot be re-named, unfortunately. I have turned it back on, but with a whitelist. Only the following users have access:

cid710
Citizen66
cliche_guevra
Crispy75
fogbat
Graeme_Meat_Face
joustmaster
mungfu
Radar75
Thelonious
ShippouSensei
Simpspark
tommers
trashbat

I have a bunch of names that I can't place to people. Who can vouch for:

Adavion
B45op
caramelbea
CobrA_313
Czam
deViLZz
forgavesaint
HystericScar
omgiseeme3
simking98
slayer1204
Spacecatbear
Tenrris
TheBRO07
veeeb
Warslayer31
zorro101

If these players can't be identified, they're not going on the whitelist.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 17, 2011)

Tenrris is a friend of mine and though young and impetuous is of sound character.


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Veeeb is chemical needs isn't it?

e2a: checked tower, it is.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2011)

Done.

EDIT: That might have rebooted the server. Apologies if you just got kicked off!


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

well, if this world is only existing for a few more weeks, I am going to devote my time to wiring my castle with tnt.


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there actually a release date for 1.8? Had a quick look round, sounds like a massive change but nothing firm on when it's happening.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2011)

let me know when blowing up time is.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2011)

if  we need to ditch worlds  each time there is an update i'lfeel somewhat dishartened.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2011)

We won't _need_ to start a new world, but 1.8 has lots of new world generation features that won't appear in the already-explored area around spawn. We could move spawn thousands of meters away to generate new terrain, but maintain a nether-gate link to the old area for sightseeing?

1.8 will be playable at PAX, which is 26th-28th of August, so the release should be around then.


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> We won't _need_ to start a new world, but 1.8 has lots of new world generation features that won't appear in the already-explored area around spawn. We could move spawn thousands of meters away to generate new terrain, but maintain a nether-gate link to the old area for sightseeing?
> 
> 1.8 will be playable at PAX, which is 26th-28th of August, so the release should be around then.



Not a bad idea if the server will take it...


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

will we visit the old inferior lands though? I don't think I will.
It will be like that horrible watch my mum bought me for my 21st, that still sits in a  draw, unused.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

btw - I am not disagreeing that its a good idea. I still have the watch..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2011)

it would be nice to be  able to visit what we have  built    or even  use   this  are as a home base for development  in the new area


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

edit: misread shippy.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 17, 2011)

Adavion is an other friend of mine and is sound.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2011)

i'll redo the forest and  resource area


----------



## CosmikRoger (Aug 17, 2011)

heh, I didn't even make the bench, let alone the shortlist.
Can I come back to play?. I'm CosmikRoger, the one who built the underwater base


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2011)

Done


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you set up your cheat engine again shippy? Quite happy to help rebuilding, but fuck mining the materials for it from scratch.

Within reason obviously. And if others are happy with that.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2011)

No cheating please.
(although it makes sense for rebuilding)


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

That's all i meant, replace stolen materials (have a look at my mines with an x-ray mod and you'll see why there's no way I'm doing that again ) and any we need for rebuilding.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm happy to make that diamond I liberated available to anyone who wants it


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2011)

Underwater base!?!?

That sounds good.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a beautiful view of the underwater base from my now demolished balconies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2011)

Cid said:


> Can you set up your cheat engine again shippy? Quite happy to help rebuilding, but fuck mining the materials for it from scratch.
> 
> Within reason obviously. And if others are happy with that.



wasn't mine.  i just  gave it a go   with some diamond.

if crispy has ops  he  should be able to use the give command  to replace lost iron  etc


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Shall we just list what we lost then?

6 stacks iron
2 stacks gold
1 stack diamond

Just a bit of a pain playing with no material for picks etc.

e2a: actually they didn't get my Cidadel stash, so I've got a bit of iron and diamond.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2011)

grrrr   they knocked a hole in my  glass walkway over lava   so  i managed  to fall in and destroy all my  stuff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 17, 2011)

i lost.. well 8*64 of iron 6 gold lots of dimonds but a lot of those were glitch dimonds


----------



## Cid (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, i lost track of my diamond a bit too, but seems about right in proportion to gold/iron.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 18, 2011)

Cid said:


> Shall we just list what we lost then?



5* 18 high* approx 22 round = 1980 Birch logs.

Approx time it would take to rebuild damage: 10-12 hours


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2011)

i've planted a load more birch trees  to help


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I need 300 green wool and 200 glass
And maybe 30 TNT
And a small amount of gold and diamond. Maybe 8 each.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't really care about what I lost, I probably lost most of it myself playing drunk and getting killed 

I do care about my jack o'lanterns though.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/6MeBH.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lCKwM.png

New terrain generation in action. Proper continents! Rivers! Big Biomes!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 18, 2011)

Crispy said:


> http://i.imgur.com/6MeBH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/lCKwM.png
> 
> New terrain generation in action. Proper continents! Rivers! Big Biomes!



Very


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 18, 2011)

There's some crazy looking canyons in that there first screen shot.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the big red thing at the bottom of the first screenshot?


----------



## strung out (Aug 19, 2011)

a strawberry


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2011)

well i just acidently enlarged the map by getting totally lost and walking in the wrong direction  untill i was  lucky enough to come across some iron and was able to construct a compass

on the  bonus side i found an ice  biome


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> What's the big red thing at the bottom of the first screenshot?


Giant mushroom (you can see another one on the horizon)


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2011)

Proper cliffs!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2011)

Might be nice having apartments set into the cliff face.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2011)

reminds me of rivendell


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2011)

made an awesome  railway   going from bedrock  to    storage area.   it's even  powered.  although  it's not powerful enough  to send an   empty minecart all the way up  but does work if you're in the  minecart


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2011)

by rearanging the  position of the powered tracks i think i've managed it

this means i can mine stuff down at  bedrock level  stick it in a mine craft hit a button and  it gets sent up to the storage area


----------



## such and such (Aug 20, 2011)

For some reason Minecraft keeps closing down on me while I play. Anyone know why this might happen?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2011)

Having your view distance set to Far used to crash it in multiplayer. No idea if it still does


----------



## such and such (Aug 20, 2011)

I only play by myself. Hhhmmm


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2011)

Notch is writing a game live on the internet if you are interested in that kind of thing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Having your view distance set to Far used to crash it in multiplayer. No idea if it still does



does for me


----------



## Cid (Aug 20, 2011)

Argh, can't login to minecraft server; I've quit drink and drugs, what do I do? Someone help!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2011)

keep trying.  sometimes it takes me  a go or three.

their  severs must be overloading  by now.  minecraft is  amazingly popular


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2011)

It's ok, I just curled up and cried for a while.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 21, 2011)

such and such said:


> I only play by myself. Hhhmmm



Join us at some point.  I guess the only reason to create art is for other people to appreciate it. Same goes for engineering or any kind of design. Why create if nobody interacts with said creations?


----------



## such and such (Aug 22, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Join us at some point.  I guess the only reason to create art is for other people to appreciate it. Same goes for engineering or any kind of design. Why create if nobody interacts with said creations?



How might a person do a thing like that?


----------



## such and such (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yeah my user name is MoreUnicorns if that helps anyone.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2011)

PM Crispy.  There's a server address earlier on in the thread but you'll need to get your name put on the "allowed" list.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2011)

I've added you to the members list, S&S. Paste this in the multiplayer server box in minecraft:

178.239.163.41:25565


----------



## such and such (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Crispy! Let's see if it works


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 22, 2011)

The awkward moment when you're mining horizontally and meet someone coming the other way...


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2011)

ahem....

http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/DS/DScraft+(Minecraft+DS)/news.asp?c=32586


----------



## such and such (Aug 24, 2011)

I love exploding hills and stuff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2011)

a nice bit of landscaping is always fun

gunpowder is too rare for TNT to be plentiful though    which  really  rather limits  your speed.


----------



## such and such (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm cheating. Mostly cheating myself


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got a ton of gunpowder that I don't need, I think the griefers dropped it. Anyone want some?


----------



## such and such (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, having problems trying to log into the server. Boo


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2011)

Specific problem?


----------



## such and such (Aug 24, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Specific problem?



"You're not coming in with those shoes."


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 24, 2011)

It keeps running out of memory when i log in


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah yes. We're using 800MB and only paying for 512 
Let me see if the map is over-large. Trimming it may help. But this might mean upgrading the account.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm willing to chuck in some money


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2011)

Mungy said:


> i'm willing to chuck in some money



Yep - same here.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems to make crispy go mute! 

Although it's all fair and well everyone promising to chip in, if crispy then upgrades the server and then people get bored and cancel their standing orders he's obliged to cover the new monthly bill. Although some kind of solution has to be found if we're out of memory already...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, I intend to trim the map back, because it is HUGE right now. Does anybody have anything precious outside this area? http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/minecraft/map/output.png

I see a long trail going off to the west. A very long trail indeed. I'm afraid whatever's at the end of it will be cut off. Players will also be returned to spawn (with their inventories intact)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

part of that might be my fault. i got very lost.  ended up out  by an ice biome.   i went walking in one  direction to scout out an area  then got myselft compleatly  turned around  and  walked in the wrong  direction thinking i was going back.  it was only the fact i found  some surface iron and had some redstone in my inventory that saved me


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2011)

If you're lost, just press F3 and make the numbers go down when you walk


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

cheater!

(why didn't i think of that)

actually  it wasn't till i made the compass that i realized  just  how  far out i was.   i thought i'd  just missed the place  not  walked in the wrong direction


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk just destroyed a load of  powered track   by  creating a lava flow


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2011)

I got lost last night, ran out of torches so decided to just dig straight up.

Came out in the sea and now have a very wet mine. And a new waterfall.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind but I started digging up through sand and I thought, "oh that's nice, I'll come out on the beach", next thing is those bubbles appear and there's this torrent washing me straight back down the way I came.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 26, 2011)

It's still booting me out for memory reasons.


----------



## Cid (Aug 27, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> It seems to make crispy go mute!
> 
> Although it's all fair and well everyone promising to chip in, if crispy then upgrades the server and then people get bored and cancel their standing orders he's obliged to cover the new monthly bill. Although some kind of solution has to be found if we're out of memory already...



I'm sure we can be organised enough to keep Crispy in the money - to be fair if I set one up Crispy will probably end up having £3/month for life when I forget to cancel it.

what are the prices crispy?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a look at my tower for the first time since the pre-pubescent socially challenged muppets had a go at it and it isn't as bad as it looks. Most of the damage is to the wood which is fairly easy to replace. Just minimal damage to glass and wool which would have been cuntier as more of a faff to replace and glowstone was untouched which would have been cuntier still.

Verdict: Taking the view that griefers are born of failed builders, they weren't very skilled at their lazy vocation either.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2011)

Been taking some wood from your forest shippy (which I'll replant) and impressed with the planting efficiency. However, this leads to a design fault. As the trees are so close together the leaves fuse with each other resulting in less saplings being dropped. Which means I'll either have to mine all the leaves also to get the saplings or chop down further trees elsewhere to get them.


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't get on....


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2011)

Site's down and notch is at PAX so he can't fix it.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 27, 2011)

i have loads of saplings in the boxes in my area, take all you need. take some stone while you are at it


----------



## Crispy (Aug 27, 2011)

Confirmed: 1.8 will require a new world if we want the new terrain generation.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 28, 2011)

ma shit was ugly anyways


----------



## Dimension Line (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello, I just joined the server yesterday. It looks like you lot have been really busy. It took me about an hour to find somewhere out of the way to dig and I'm not even sure if it's far enough away. My first attempt at setting up shop I ended up breaking through the roof of someone's underground chamber. Sorry!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be too worried. We'll be starting a new world when 1.8 comes out anyway


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 29, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Been taking some wood from your forest shippy (which I'll replant) and impressed with the planting efficiency. However, this leads to a design fault. As the trees are so close together the leaves fuse with each other resulting in less saplings being dropped. Which means I'll either have to mine all the leaves also to get the saplings or chop down further trees elsewhere to get them.


if your very careful/lucky   you get just about enough. plus  i   use  areas like the top of the hill and the  bit    by the   forest  to plant   more tress  so there  will always  be  a supply of saplings


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I wouldn't be too worried. We'll be starting a new world when 1.8 comes out anyway



this  kinda annoys me  it  renders all the  work done  invalid   and  means   why  try to make anything long  term if your going to have to ditch it  each time you get an update


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> this kinda annoys me it renders all the work done invalid and means why try to make anything long term if your going to have to ditch it each time you get an update



The word "Beta" on the opening menu screen should explain things. It's been a long time since such a thing has been necessary.
Besides, I don't know about you, but it's the process of building things that I enjoy. Once they're built, well so long as I can download a copy, I won't shed a tear if I don't see them again.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 29, 2011)

i get why  it's  just annoying.

also  i was kinda looking at it  a bit  like   a civ type  game  where  you start off with nothing  and  slowly build  villages  then a town   then  expand  and   eventually  take over a ewhole area  and turn it  from wilderness into a working landscape


----------



## Mungy (Aug 29, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i get why it's just annoying.
> 
> also i was kinda looking at it a bit like a civ type game where you start off with nothing and slowly build villages then a town then expand and eventually take over a ewhole area and turn it from wilderness into a working landscape


apart from my bit which will always look like a shit hole. when the griefers attacked the other week, there was some concern over all the damage. my place has always looked like that


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i get why it's just annoying.
> 
> also i was kinda looking at it a bit like a civ type game where you start off with nothing and slowly build villages then a town then expand and eventually take over a ewhole area and turn it from wilderness into a working landscape



By making everything flat? 

The new update promises some dramatic revisions (with more hills, which may stop even your flatlander tendencies) so I think it's understandable. Will be sad to lose stuff, but this world was a bit tainted by the invasion anyway.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 30, 2011)

Any idea when the update is going to be released?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Any idea when the update is going to be released?


Should be pretty soon. Let them get home from PAX, then a week or so. There should be 1.8 and then 1.9 later (which will put NPCs in the villages and maybe Boss mobs in the dungeons). Then most likely no updates until the "official" release in November.


----------



## Cid (Aug 30, 2011)

Shall we plan the server funding then?


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll chip in. I'm away tomorrow until the middle of September so I guess I might miss the exciting first couple of days


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2011)

Just noticed the game will now have a fractal-based biome code, which would explain the new look and why it will require a new world... Mmm... complexity.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 31, 2011)

Shippy, what the fuck is going on with your massive mine? I took a look down there earlier and it has a bottomless pit of doom!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2011)

a pit of doom?   not sure about that.  i was trying to get a nice glass topped stairway though


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Shippy, what the fuck is going on with your massive mine? I took a look down there earlier and it has a bottomless pit of doom!



Sure it wasn't a connection glitch?


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2011)

FRACTALS people. Is no-one else excited by that? Chaos minecraft.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe it was a glitch. Right at the bottom, on the left hand side, there was a pit about 100 blocks long by about twenty across that just went down forever, below bedrock and there were other rocks underneath. I jumped in for the lols and came out on the same level.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2011)

thats a chunk error


----------



## fogbat (Aug 31, 2011)

Cid said:


> FRACTALS people. Is no-one else excited by that? Chaos minecraft.



I don't have enough maths knowledge to appreciate what that means. But it still sounds cool.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2011)

Fractals are basically the way things tend to happen physically. The key here is self-similarity; The standard examples are the branches of a tree becoming smaller and smaller, the branches of your veins, river systems, and measuring coastlines (the more accurate your measurements, the longer the coastline). Because these behaviours seem to be generated by certain types of equation (staying well away from the details of that) we can simulate them, thus giving scenery that just feels more real and can easily be made extremely complex (because the equation generates complexity). Er. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2011)

The current terrain generator already uses some fractal maths. The new one is not some crazy new thing, it's just tuned in a differet way, with some new features and biomes, like rivers, big oceans, mountainous biomes etc.  More large scale features, rather than the infinite coastline and random biomes of the current world gen.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 1, 2011)

My continuing inability to remain logged on seems to be a hint that I should wait for 1.8 before coming back to this.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2011)

Projected release is 8th september, so probably be a couple of weeks.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 3, 2011)

yo dawg i heard you like mine craft



when i was watching that i was thinking to myself what mod did he use as i thought the screen was made up of special red stone lantern type things. in the tour of the inner working you instantly see that it is in fact a wonderful trick of perspective the "screen" is actually a giant black wall and the pixels torches. it's just the quincunx pattern is just the right distance away to look the size of a nearby block in that video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OkGjIcV28A  the inner workings


----------



## Mungy (Sep 3, 2011)

redstone hurts my brain and makes me cry


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## tommers (Sep 6, 2011)

1.8 out 8th Sept. Just tweeted


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2011)

Tomorrow!

Crispy still hasn't asked for any money.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 7, 2011)

Notch tweeted that it's unlikely it will be released tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2011)

Boo.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Notch tweeted that it's unlikely it will be released tomorrow.


Where does he tweet that? I can't see it...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Cid said:


> Crispy still hasn't asked for any money.



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-world-of-blocks.256274/page-38#post-10363419


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> Where does he tweet that? I can't see it...


Sorry, it was Jeb, not Notch.

https://twitter.com/#!/jeb_/status/111115064270004224


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh ok. I don't follow him.


----------



## Cid (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2011)

I think it's out.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 10, 2011)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2011)

Been on holiday, so will attend to PCs shortly. Thank you for the kind donations. I think I'll upgrade the server's RAM soon, as the log file is FULL of low memory messages.


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> What makes you think that?


Gabe from penny arcade tweeted notch about it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2011)

I think they 'leaked' the .jar server files, but the main release isn't out yet:

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/09/minecraft-1-8-update-leaked-by-mojang/


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, that explains why it still says 1.7.3 when I start it up. 

damn you gabe from penny arcade!


----------



## Cid (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is it?!?!


----------



## Cid (Sep 12, 2011)

Minecraft Duck Hunt.


----------



## Dimension Line (Sep 14, 2011)

It's out!


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 14, 2011)

CRISPY!!!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.minecraft.net/

BAD GATEWAY


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> http://www.minecraft.net/
> 
> BAD GATEWAY


Sorry, should be up now


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

Server updated

Sticking with the old world for now. 1.8 has no snow biomes (coming in 1.9)


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 14, 2011)

WTF? I'm getting an 'unlicenced copy' error. I definitely bought this game and I've never seen that before


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

minecraft.net is a bit wobbly right now. I logged in and took a quick stroll round the server.
new lighting is very nice and sprinting is so useful


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2011)

it's a bit laggy!  hopefully things will calm down...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2011)

intesting.  the hold down to eat   and draw bow is intresting

the hunger thing  may  be annoying.

the light is cool up top  but  i don't  like the vision limiting underground.

also all my stuff is gone from my tower.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2011)

food stacks!

bread is finally really usefull


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2011)

what's the green bar?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2011)

experience.

kill mobs level up

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Experience


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah.  Doesn't work yet though.


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Server updated
> 
> Sticking with the old world for now. 1.8 has no snow biomes (coming in 1.9)



Yeah, i read that - suppose there may well be another reset at full release.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2011)

Cid said:


> Yeah, i read that - suppose there may well be another reset at full release.


We'll have to play it by ear.
The new terrain is fantastic though. Spent a good 1/2 hour flying around seeds in creative mode last night. Ravines and rivers and decent-sized biomes and vines oh my


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

Has it changed the terrain on our map then?

I don't get it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> Has it changed the terrain on our map then?
> 
> I don't get it.



No, anything that's already been generated will remain the same. Walk off the edge of the current map, however, and it'll use the new generationg method (with a sudden jarring change).


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh.  Can we not generate a new map then?  My building is crap anyway, I keep getting mobs spawning in it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> Oh. Can we not generate a new map then? My building is crap anyway, I keep getting mobs spawning in it.


Well, I want to, but the new terrain generator doesn't make ANY snow biomes. 1.9 will re-introduce them and may well bring other changes that will require _another_ restart.

However, if people would rather play around in a 1.8 world in the meantime, that's fine by me.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I see what you mean... can we change the spawn to somewhere not in the old area then?  I can't speak for others though, appreciate that lots have put in lots of effort on the current stuff....


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Well, I want to, but the new terrain generator doesn't make ANY snow biomes. 1.9 will re-introduce them and may well bring other changes that will require _another_ restart.
> 
> However, if people would rather play around in a 1.8 world in the meantime, that's fine by me.



Think it's confirmed that 1.9 will need a restart.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm certainly of the persuasion that we should start fresh.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Same here. We're going to lose all we have built anyway. Only, what I had built had already been vandalised which makes me care even less. I think shippy had reservations about restarting though and he has put a fuck tonne of work into it. But, if it's going to be restarted at some point any way...

I guess it might put people off putting loads of work in if it's going to be lost at some point though. But as crispy said earlier, for some the joy is in the building. I can empathise with people peeved with losing hours of work though, but unfortunately that's how it is whilst still in beta.


----------



## Dimension Line (Sep 15, 2011)

I think a restart would be good.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2011)

I will, of course, provide the old world for download.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 15, 2011)

Another vote for restart


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 15, 2011)

I like building stuff, but once it's done I get bored and can't be bothered to make repairs when I accidentally pickaxe a wall or get too close to a creeper. FUCK THE WORLD!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 15, 2011)

i guess my  method of  minecraft play is a little diffrent.   i see it  like first person civ


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2011)

As has been said we're going to have to ditch the original world anyway, we may as well just have a bit of a playground to check out the new features until 1.9/full release. Any way we can save the old map so that people can access it in single player?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep - There's a folder called World which you can just drop in your minecraft folder and play it straight away in single player. I'll offer the zip. I'll pick a seed for the new world - with the new large biomes, some spawns are just forest as far as the eye can see, or a treeless island in the middle of deep ocean


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 15, 2011)

I've given 1.8 a proper playing tonight. After digging down for a while I came across the HUGEST cave system, I was exploring it for an hour and a half and still haven't finished. Coal seams tend to be bigger, I've had some which contain up to 25 blocks. I'm really not struggling for coal like I have on previous plays. The biome I've started in is very mountainous, which means wood is sparse. Fortunately I found an abandoned mine with loads of wooden supports, so that's kept me going for now. I built a tower, and from the top all I can see is mountains and ocean, a distinct lack of forest, so I'm going to have to go on a long mission for saplings then create my own. There are very few flat areas around me, might have to do a shippy and spend a day or two levelling some space.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> might have to do a shippy and spend a day or two levelling some space.



Just don't get peeved when we upgrade again...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cid said:


> Any way we can save the old map so that people can access it in single player?



Not the same though. It's like stopping a party in mid flow only to announce that the party is actually still available but only for folk who wish to go there alone. And it's a party in a forest that a few people created together...

Having said that, nobody is being a big meanie here. We are all adults and always knew it was on the cards. Just a shame that we got into it so deeply at beta level. That's the pay off for saving a few quid though, eh?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 16, 2011)

Bloody thing isn't even letting me log in now


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 16, 2011)

Solves loads of problems and arguments if that is the case.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2011)

So, who'd like to start a new MP world today?


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got a feeling my roast dinner is going to burn


----------



## Mungy (Sep 18, 2011)

where can i download the old world before it disappears? i'm rather attached to it


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks like chicken traps and friendly mob spawners aren't working in 1.8


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah - friendly mobs are persistent now. anticipation of farming IMO.

I've found Creative mode to be a lot of fun. I've been starting lots of new worlds, looking for a good one to restart the server with. I found a good one and thought it'd be a good idea to build a wall around spawn. And maybe flatten it out. And add a little pavillion at 0,0. And make a compass rose in the floor surrounding it. And build a road from it to the mountains. And the plains. And the desert. A bridge would look nice here!  and so on


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh you can play with worlds in creative then play them in adventure?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep. Although I don't know if you can switch between modes in single player.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2011)

Every time I enter creative mode I just end up packing mountains with dynamite


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2011)

Actually, why don't we make the server creative mode while we wait for 1.9?


----------



## Dimension Line (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Not having to put the time and effort into looking for resources will make the next restart less painfull.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm backing up the old world right now. Creative world coming soon...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, come online and build freely!
178.239.163.41:25565

Old world currently uploading...


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2011)

Are we going to have a survival world?

ah, I see this has already been answered....


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah man I'm at work, then going straight to the gym, then seeing friends. I'm gonna be late to the party and shippy will have already flattened everything.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Ah man I'm at work, then going straight to the gym, then seeing friends. I'm gonna be late to the party and shippy will have already flattened everything.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

tommers said:


> Are we going to have a survival world?
> 
> ah, I see this has already been answered....


We'll go back to survival at the next update (most likely)


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2011)

Do we have any idea when 1.9 is scheduled for release? Creative mode will get boring quickly.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

Old world available here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/world.zip


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2011)

I think you need to lay some ground rules here Crispy. How about all builds are community builds (no personal castles, towers etc. until we switch to Adventure).

We also need something to work towards.

Otherwise I'm just making a giant penis statue.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not super fussed tbh. Keep it near spawn so everyone can see it, and make it interesting (ie. not a 64x64x64 cobble cube). Personally, I'm going all ghibli/steampunk on a big mountain


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah,  the age old problem of the anarcho-communist collective,  not enough rules.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess physical plausibility counts for something. Floating platforms look a bit weird. Dunno if I should impose my tastes on things though!


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2011)

It would be nice to have some sort of massive structure that we all contribute to. We'd need a plan though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

Would be cool, yeah. That theatre was a bit too complex. Bent my head working out the changing floor levels. Um...


----------



## Mungy (Sep 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I'm not super fussed tbh. Keep it near spawn so everyone can see it, and make it interesting (ie. not a 64x64x64 cobble cube). Personally, I'm going all ghibli/steampunk on a big mountain



someone better kill my little gold thing now then


----------



## fogbat (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry if someone notices a big crater out on the plains. I wanted to see what would happen if I surrounded a pig with loads of TNT, then blew it up.


----------



## strung out (Sep 19, 2011)

and what did happen?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

The new lighting engine makes everything look so nice at night


----------



## fogbat (Sep 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> and what did happen?



The pig died


----------



## Dimension Line (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the beginnings of an underwater city which I started last night. Everyone is welcome to add to it. Try not to flood the main tunnel and the tower, though. It took me bloody ages to drain it.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 20, 2011)

The underwater stuff looks cool, as does Crispys mountain. I'm starting to think my build wasn't ambitious enough. Might make a nuclear power plant at some point.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think I'll build big in Survival mode again. It's just too much fun in Creative mode 
But if Adventure/Survival gets more content, I'd play it for the adventuring and surviving.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 20, 2011)

Now that we've had the luxury of building in Creative with unlimited resources, there's not much incentive to do big builds in Survival.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel dirty. In a good way


----------



## fogbat (Sep 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Now that we've had the luxury of building in Creative with unlimited resources, there's not much incentive to do big builds in Survival.


Meh. It's too easy. I don't feel like I've earned it.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 21, 2011)

I conclude from my failure to log in anymore that my account has been hacked. What do I do?!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2011)

Email mojang (ideally, from the account you registered with)

Here's the latest map: (click for huge)







And at night:


----------



## Cid (Sep 22, 2011)

Bloody thing keeps crashing on me.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah it's been unstable this evening, I kept placing blocks only to have them disappear.


----------



## Cid (Sep 22, 2011)

That's just connection/server issues though, mine just keeps closing... Think it must be Java.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm delighted that my badly-sculpted dragon-thing (originaly a sphinx, then my own face) is actually visible on that map


----------



## Mungy (Sep 23, 2011)

my daughter and i love the dragon-thing


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2011)

1.9 is out soon.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2011)

And even that won't be the end of the Adventure Update - 1.10 is planned.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's the latest map. You might have to refresh in order to get the latest version.







And at night:


----------



## Dimension Line (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried any of the mods?

I'm messing around with the Industrial Craft, Build Craft and the Equivalent Exchange mods. So far it's just like regular minecraft because I can't find any bloody diamond or redstone to make any of the cool machines.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2011)

lol seems like at least one modder is a hagane renkinjutsushi fan

and what a cool mod.  just watched a video about it.  very cool recopies in there.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2011)

thinking about minecraft  a easy to use fast travel system would  be a real  benifit   especially to servers


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2011)

You mean warps? Or something faster than minecarts?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2011)

i guess kinda like the neather gates system so people can easily travel large distances. just so people can spread out on a server.

perferably in game rather than  server command


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2011)

minecraft?

i think i have that manga
http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/988408/


----------



## Dimension Line (Oct 6, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i guess kinda like the neather gates system so people can easily travel large distances. just so people can spread out on a server.
> 
> perferably in game rather than server command



Runecraft, a multiplayer mod, allows players to setup teleports using patterns of blocks.
It's still on 1.7.3, though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah i spotted that a while back. looked cool.   not quite as cool as equivalent exchange though., that one i'm really  tempted to try out


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post a few photos of my build, for those who haven't seen it on the server 





















Loads more here, including some half-baked back story: http://crispy75.imgur.com/monastary_of_knowledge_and_magic
Got 45,000 views on reddit 

Next project: Harbour Town


----------



## Dimension Line (Oct 7, 2011)

The observatory is cool.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 7, 2011)

This shit is amazing. WHY CAN'T I FUCKING LOG IN ANYMORE!!!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2011)

What's your minecraft name? You might not be on the whitelist
EDIT: you mean to minecraft.net?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 7, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What's your minecraft name? You might not be on the whitelist
> EDIT: you mean to minecraft.net?



Yeah, .net

And I was having memory leak issues before that too.


----------



## Corax (Nov 17, 2011)

As I now have a machine that can handle it (ie not an NHS laptop), I'm dying to give this a go.

Have urbz bought the paid version, or are you dicking about on the 'classic' free one?  And other than commerce, what's the diff?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 17, 2011)

My kid is addicted to Minecraft as are quite a few of his mates.

Just thought I would share that with you


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 18, 2011)

Minecraft coming to iOS.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2011)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Minecraft coming to iOS.


I didnt bother with the android version. Looks to be missing the stuff I like about the game


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2011)

Full version has been released.... I think.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2011)

tommers said:


> Full version has been released.... I think.


link!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2011)

Not yet it hasn't


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh. Maybe after minecon then I suppose?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2011)

During.


----------



## Cid (Nov 18, 2011)

I think we're all to busy with skyrim at the moment anyway.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it's released. 

Can't get on the server with this version any way.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 19, 2011)

It was released yesterday. It's a bit boring tbh - no game elements and multiplayer only on WLAN. I assume it will get better.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 19, 2011)

...though I see it's already #1 on the Top Grossing list in the app store.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you sure there's no multi-player? There's somewhere to type in server address I just can't access the u75 one from it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't see anywhere for a server address... It did say on the app page that it was LAN only multiplayer iirc though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, you're talking about the app not the actual game?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cid said:


> I think we're all to busy with skyrim at the moment anyway.



Not all of us! 

Just had an interesting bug. Had two tamed wolves helping me with hunting and mob killing duties. Hit a wrong key which closed the game. Relaunched and had four tamed wolves!  

Update the server pls.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2011)

Roger. Will do on Monday, and will be back to a regular survival server. I'll put the creative world up for download.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers dude.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

Updated with the latest server version but I can't connect 
Anyone else?


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Updated with the latest server version but I can't connect
> Anyone else?



I can't connect either.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Roger. Will do on Monday, and will be back to a regular survival server. I'll put the creative world up for download.


Cool. I am up for a bit of survival mode..


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, got it working but the seed was dull as dishwater - nothing but forest as far as the eye can see. Gimme a bit to find a decent seed.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> As I now have a machine that can handle it (ie not an NHS laptop), I'm dying to give this a go.
> 
> Have urbz bought the paid version, or are you dicking about on the 'classic' free one? And other than commerce, what's the diff?


Anyone feel like being patient with the n00b?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

The old classic free version is massively outdated now. Not representative of the full game and not worth your time. The u75 server and all of us are playing Survival in the full version. It is worth your money.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The old classic free version is massively outdated now. Not representative of the full game and not worth your time. The u75 server and all of us are playing Survival in the full version. It is worth your money.


Thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

Actually, could people do some seed searching for a decent map for the server? Just start a new Creative world, press F3 and fly to 0,0 (important - you can start the single player game 100s of blocks from 0,0) and see what's around. Ideally want a few biomes in easy reach and a coastline for variety. The biomes are so large now that if you spawn in the middle of one, it's all you can see in every direction. I've been searching all day and haven't found one I'd like to call home yet.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh god damn it I spawn at 100,100 or so in single player, but the same seed on the server spawns me at 1200,2300 or so. Very annoying. I will do more fiddling when I get home this evening.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyway, the Creative world can be downloaded at http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/minecraft/u75creative.zip


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

OK, U75 Minecraft Survival is GO
Spawn is an inlet surrounded by mountains. It's dark right now and the only wood is over the water in a swamp. Come!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2011)

178.239.163.41:25565 (let me know me if you don't have whitelist)


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm liking this new world. Is everybody else playing Skyrim?


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been doing a bit of exploring.
The white dot in the center is roughly where the spawn point is.



And here's a nice sunset from my travels.


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 26, 2011)

And there's an NPC village due south of the spawn if anyone is interested in that kind of thing.
The NPCs are a bit creepy.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I'm liking this new world. Is everybody else playing Skyrim?



Yes


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dimension Line said:


>



You using a texture pack?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I saw the village. Seems a bit pointless unless you want to demolish it for materials. Which seems a bit mean. I didn't realise that desert was so massive- i'll be going on a sandstone expedition there soon.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 26, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Yeah I saw the village. Seems a bit pointless unless you want to demolish it for materials.



What about aesthetics? Your statement renders our own constructions pointless unless we demolish them for materials. But I take your point in that it does seem pointless if there's no way to interact. Are there villagers there or just animals?


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 26, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> You using a texture pack?



I'm using the Jolicraft texture pack. It's the first one I've tried and I like it a lot.


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's more of the map. There's quite a few different biomes nearby, but sadly I haven't seen any snow.
Of course the map only shows a tiny bit of the world, so there could be a snow biome further out.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this so a quick question.

I've just built a railroad to a deep mine that I spent most of today digging , is there a way of physically linking the powered minecart to the other minecart?

At the moment I'm setting off the powered minecart and then running to jump into the other one which works on the way down  but it's a pain coming back up from the mine.

I think I might have to craft some Redstone based contraption but after seven hours straight on this game today my brain is fried


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 27, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'm fairly new to this so a quick question.
> 
> I've just built a railroad to a deep mine that I spent most of today digging , is there a way of physically linking the powered minecart to the other minecart?
> 
> ...



AFAIK there's no way to link the two minecarts.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2011)

Powered minecarts are awful anyway. Look into powered track instead (needs gold)


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't connect.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 27, 2011)

I get connection problems every other time I try to play. It usually works if you leave it for a minute or so.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I get that. Just delete server address then paste it back in again. Annoying but does the trick.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 28, 2011)

Also got this from the host:


> Hello all,
> 
> Late last night and today we were detecting small amount of packet lost that turned it to large amount today that have been causing a lot of times outs or lag issues in game. We have been in contact with our provider today and they are looking into it now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 29, 2011)

How's it going on there? I has no internets at home any more


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 30, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> How's it going on there? I has no internets at home any more



New landscape is prettier than the old one, mountainous islands and some swampland. Trickier to secure against creepers and not so well developed, because not so many people are playing.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

I couldn't get on yesterday. Kept telling me the server was presenting the wrong certificate, or something like that


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, bit of a clusterfuck at the provider's recently >_<


----------



## fogbat (Dec 5, 2011)

I can play Minecraft on my phone now 

It's more for novelty value than much else (though connecting a games controller might make it better). And it's a shame it's creative mode. 

Still fun, though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it worth 10p?


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought it too but I'm finding it barely playable, and that's on a huge 4.65" screen.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I bought it too but I'm finding it barely playable, and that's on a huge 4.65" screen.



Me too


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 8, 2011)

Can we have a nice aerial picture of the new server please Crispy? I want to see what my keep and bridge building projects look like from a distance.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2011)

Coming up...


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got it on my phone now and haven't the slightest clue what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2011)

editor said:


> I've got it on my phone now and haven't the slightest clue what I'm supposed to do.


The phone version is a pale shadow of the PC version. And the controls are awful. Delete it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The phone version is a pale shadow of the PC version. And the controls are awful. Delete it



That is 13p (inc vat) you owe me


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Can we have a nice aerial picture of the new server please Crispy? I want to see what my keep and bridge building projects look like from a distance.


http://extracrispy.co.uk/minecraft/map/output.png


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice, cheers. Shame the mountains block the view of the main settlement


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm. Let me try a different angle


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, ok, reload that image for the reverse image


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent, cheers. I see some of the new blocks don't show up- eg big mushrooms and stone bricks.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2011)

I should update my mapper


----------



## grit (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a present of a key for this about 6 months ago installed it and played around, has there been any huge changes?


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 15, 2011)

Pisshead and I have found a nether fortress! And retrieved nether wart and started a nether wart farm, and made brewing stands in the community area!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 15, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> Pisshead and I have found a nether fortress! And retrieved nether wart and started a nether wart farm, and made brewing stands in the community area!



Epic. Sorry i've been using your mob spawner to farm creepers for gunpowder.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 15, 2011)

All are welcome to use the spawner to get XP/ farm mobs... Please repair any creeper damage, and feel free to make it a little bigger by slicing away layers at the back or on the right hand side.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 15, 2011)

How easy is it to make new light sources for it? Because I notice if you light the place up during the day the mobs take some damage. Makes things a bit easier.

Also that Nether ruin is awesome, looks like something out of Doom.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 15, 2011)

I've fallen into a vast underground cavern. It's like a long crevasse with water pouring down here and there. I can't see the roof. This is amazing


----------



## laptop (Dec 16, 2011)

Chemical needs said:


> nether wart



Have you tried Podophyllotoxin?


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 20, 2011)

The new iteration of the mob grinder is brilliant


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks  need to open out the mob drop zone a bit though... it's a bit dangerous!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 21, 2011)

I put in some obsidian as a creeper proofing measure, I hope that's ok.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

'Mineways offers up 3D-printed models of your Minecraft creations'






​
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/03/mineways-3d-printed-models-minecraft/​


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2012)

Server updated to 1.1


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 14, 2012)

What's new


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, due to a mixture of mine and the host's incompetence, we have lost the U75 minecraft server. I'm so sorry 

I'm going to set up a new one with a different host (as the other guys were a bit amateurish) and will put the address here shortly.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

Right, new server running. Post here and I'll PM you the server details.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's our new world. Spawn is at the top of the beach, by the hills in the center of the image.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 31, 2012)

Did anyone even visit the pub that pisshead and I made? We were digging out a huge underground pyramid aswell....


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

a real shame 

I will set up an automated backup onto my home machine, to avoid losing another world.

still, look at the new one we got! ocean, desert, snowy forest and grass biomes all in walking distance!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

that firey cavern looks like a mining accident waiting to happen


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

I have made a little hut on the lake side of spawn. Help yourself to torches.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 31, 2012)

Couldn't manage to get in the hut to get any... Half the door kept opening?!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2012)

It's in the spawn area, so only I can use it >_<

I have built a nether portal, it's near my hut.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2012)

I hadn't built much in the old world but had mined extensively.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

Map updated





I see a little island farm. I will bring my road network to it


----------



## Cid (Feb 1, 2012)

Might get back into this now you've restarted... Too much Skyrim and work, but have nearly 'finished' Skyrim, so might be able to have a better work-minecraft balance.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2012)

I've turned the whitelist on now, so here's the server:

109.169.20.2:25565

let me know your MC username and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I've turned the whitelist on now, so here's the server:
> 
> 109.169.20.2:25565
> 
> let me know your MC username and I'll add it to the list.


mungfu


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2012)

done


----------



## Mungy (Feb 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> done


won't let me in


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2012)

ah ok, let me restart


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2012)

Mungy said:


> won't let me in


done


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2012)

overhead map this time - it's easier to see what's what IMO (and it's a much smaller file)





Somebody went for a wander!


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 6, 2012)

That would be from when I got lost the other night


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Add Citizen66 to whitelist please?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 7, 2012)

hummm

i think with a bit of a giant wall that peninsular  could be  made into a safe zone..


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Add Citizen66 to whitelist please?


Done.

How about this mapping approach?
www.extracrispy.co.uk/minecraft/map/map.html
I've disabled the highest levels of zoom to save on space


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Done.


 
Cheers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Done.


 
"you are not white-listed on this server"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2012)

can i get back on?

ShippouSensei


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 9, 2012)

This world is sadly lacking in Shippy's Stalinist building projects

Edit: we could use some in Minecraft, too


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 9, 2012)

There are plenty of hills and mountains that need flattening and dark spots that need torches, Shippy!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2012)

communal farms are coming...

biomes cower in fear of my all reducing pickaxe


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, you're in. Try and keep things tasteful (!)


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, I should warn you - spawn is underwater (It decided to move itself) so get ready to swim...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2012)

hummm

doesn't like me for some reason


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> hummm
> 
> doesn't like me for some reason


Restarted - try now?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2012)

yay


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2012)

getting 64bit java  just to increase my draw distance


----------



## Radar (Feb 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Oh yeah, I should warn you - spawn is underwater (It decided to move itself) so get ready to swim...


Yeah, thanks! That was fun...

the worrying thing was it took 4 drownings before I realised I had to "swim towards the light"

I'm fucked if I'm ever in a body/water interface situation


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 10, 2012)

made my first base.

it's still a bit  grey-toweresque but i'm hoping to at least use the mountain as the main bit (i'm hollowing it out) and have the towers as features.

also i never made it to where i wanted to go as i got hopelessly lost. i kinda wish there was a minimap

i have made it down to a underground caavern but i'm not quite at red stone mining capability yet


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2012)

Shippy - check out JourneyMap - http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/772071-11-journeymap-101-for-single-player-and-multiplayer/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 10, 2012)

very cool

helped me  figuree out where i was a lot better

my original plan is a bit on the big side  for  now.

however i found  a huge... er cenote ?  in my travel.  and as i had  a ton of ladders on me i've made it climber accesible


also  it's great having  it up on dual screen


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 10, 2012)

but it doesn't seem to work half the time...

bugger


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Right guys, the idea of having doors - especially in tunnel systems - is to contain mobs in areas where they may spawn. This prevents them sneaking up behind you when you're mining and makes it easier to identify where they're spawning from so it can be easily rectified. But it helps if the doors get closed behind you after you have opened them otherwise object = defeated.

/nag.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 10, 2012)

grrrr

tried to build a snow golom sentry tower  but  the guy runs away  before i can trap him on the tower


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Right guys, the idea of having doors - especially in tunnel systems - is to contain mobs in areas where they may spawn. This prevents them sneaking up behind you when you're mining and makes it easier to identify where they're spawning from so it can be easily rectified. But it helps if the doors get closed behind you after you have opened them otherwise object = defeated.
> 
> /nag.


put a pressure plate on the safe side and a push button on the dangerous side.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 10, 2012)

an enderman keeps teleporting into my garden... it's offputting


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> put a pressure plate on the safe side and a push button on the dangerous side.


 
Good thinking. It was more someone had ran through and not bothered closing the doors. I know it might seem a hassle, but not half as much as me having to run around closing them on behalf of others.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2012)

If anyone needs any obsidian for any reason (creeper proof mob grinder?) giz a shout as I've mined a boat load of it (70 odd blocks). There's loads more too but I got a bit bored.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2012)

Shit, I get bored after mining 10 blocks of obsidian!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well what kept the interest levels there for a while was it was tricky as there's a lake of lava underneath it - and lava to the sides. So I had to place cobble underneath and around the obsidian prior to mining it; but it wasn't straight forward as in some places the lava lake was too deep to directly place cobble so it was working out how to do it - puzzle-like. And waterfalls needed containing too.

Then it got tedious.

And that, ladies and gentlemen, was my friday night entertainment! 

My excuse is I've got work tomorrow.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 11, 2012)

#i've managed to set up a pumpkin farm.

plus i'm on the enge of a snow biome  so  #i'm# making snow golems.  and  making them little sentry towers

not got it perfected yet


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm building a wooden bridge. Same design as the other one from a few worlds ago. Aesthetically pleasing AND serves a function. What can one do with a house once it's built other than store shit in it?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 11, 2012)

farming

i like farming

but now i have about 100 pumpkins with no idea whatto do with them


anyone got some red mushrooms?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 11, 2012)

ok...  started the  great wall of shippy


also  massive  road system.... sorry


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 13, 2012)

now  fairly much  finished  the basics of  chez shippy

i have a mine , planting area, house (far too big but at least  this time it's arty)   and   have   made saft travel and  well light zones

not sure what to do next.     i was  going to farm animals  but  i really need a wide flat area  for the farm 

i might  make some bases   in other  nearby biomes  and  extend my  tvavel net work  to them  so people  can get safely  from place to place


----------



## Mungy (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a chicken farm in my house. There's a chest outside my house with free eggs for everyone. I also have a cow for milk. I am planning on acquiring another cow for the making of a small beef herd. Once i have enough chickens there will be free chickens for everyone as well


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 14, 2012)

Mungy said:


> I have a chicken farm in my house. There's a chest outside my house with free eggs for everyone. I also have a cow for milk. I am planning on acquiring another cow for the making of a small beef herd. Once i have enough chickens there will be free chickens for everyone as well


MURDERER


----------



## Mungy (Feb 14, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> MURDERER


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do animals now breed instead of spawn?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Do animals now breed instead of spawn?


when a mummy cow and daddy cow love each other very much they have a special cuddle....


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Do animals now breed instead of spawn?


Yep. They don't "despawn" when you move away from them either. There was a yellow sheep in my mine for ages before I killed it by accident


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh thats pretty good. Especially for major wool farming for carpet making.



joustmaster said:


> when a mummy cow and daddy cow love each other very much they have a special cuddle....


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2012)

Howto: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Breeding


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 14, 2012)

now i'm going to spend all weekend attempting to force animals to cross breed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 14, 2012)

now that i've found a large flat area  out in the swamps   (with cows in it)  i think i'm gonna  start  a dairy herd

i've also extended the speedway  to the  swamps  it ends in a small hut  people are free to use


----------



## Mungy (Feb 14, 2012)

I have successfully bred cows in my house. People are welcome to come and milk the cows until shippy has finished his "Great Work".
The cows are next to my bed room


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2012)

All I can say is "Got Clay?" - I need lots of brick for my palace.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Howto: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Breeding



Seems to be a few things I was unaware of. 



> mushrooms can also be sheared For 3-5 Red mushrooms, Although this will turn them into normal cows.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2012)

_Moo_shrooms. They're the red and white spotted cows that you get in Mushroom Biomes


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 14, 2012)

I typed mooshroom, iPad auto corrected (cant copy and paste). 

Don't think I've seen them, I assumed they were referring to the huge mushrooms that appeared on the old map.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah 

Well, they are very rare biomes. Usually isolated islands far out to sea.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2012)

How annoying that redstone repeaters are also diodes.

I'm building a rail link on my bridge. The idea was to trigger the initial powered rail using a switch. There would then be a wire spanning the bridge to the initial powered rail at the opposite end. So, if you arrive and the mine cart isn't there you could press the button and it would be sent from the opposite end to collect you. Obviously the stretch of wire is very long so repeaters would have to be used. But they act as diodes, meaning I now have to run two separate wires instead of one and not sure I even have the room to accommodate that.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> How annoying that redstone repeaters are also diodes.
> 
> I'm building a rail link on my bridge. The idea was to trigger the initial powered rail using a switch. There would then be a wire spanning the bridge to the initial powered rail at the opposite end. So, if you arrive and the mine cart isn't there you could press the button and it would be sent from the opposite end to collect you. Obviously the stretch of wire is very long so repeaters would have to be used. But they act as diodes, meaning I now have to run two separate wires instead of one and not sure I even have the room to accommodate that.


Can't you just have two repeaters, one in each direction, at each 'break' point?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Can't you just have two repeaters, one in each direction, at each 'break' point?



Very good suggestion. Still means I need two blocks width instead of one at those sections. Would save on redstone though but worried about the aesthetic implications on my bridge.  

Think I might give running a wire either side a whirl. Gonna need a boat load of redstone. I can see the benefits of them being diodes for complex circuitry but would have been more helpful to choose whether they were or not.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Very good suggestion. Still means I need two blocks width instead of one at those sections. Would save on redstone though but worried about the aesthetic implications on my bridge.
> 
> Think I might give running a wire either side a whirl. Gonna need a boat load of redstone. I can see the benefits of them being diodes for complex circuitry but would have been more helpful to choose whether they were or not.


i have 2 or 3 stacks of redstone you are welcome to take. I could deliver if i knew where the hell you are


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm still reading this thread title as 'an infinite world of bollocks'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mungy said:


> i have 2 or 3 stacks of redstone you are welcome to take. I could deliver if i knew where the hell you are



Good question! I do have a Kind of base which isn't easy to find. Erm, you could leave it in the end chest outside the spawn stores closest to the  bridge. I can offer obsidian in return!


----------



## Mungy (Feb 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Good question! I do have a Kind of base which isn't easy to find. Erm, you could leave it in the end chest outside the spawn stores closest to the bridge. I can offer obsidian in return!


Will leave them in the end chest


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2012)

And I'm sure you'll enjoy the rail link to nowhere if I ever get it running.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And I'm sure you'll enjoy the rail link to nowhere if I ever get it running.


done 

Whoever owns the big fuck off building, sorry for the creeper damage.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mungy said:


> done
> 
> Whoever owns the big fuck off building, sorry for the creeper damage.



Cheers. I don't suppose you've got any any iron and gold as well?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2012)

Mungy said:


> done
> 
> Whoever owns the big fuck off building, sorry for the creeper damage.


I think that's mine? I just found some random damage. Damn things keep spawning somewhere.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is there any way to reverse engineer rail to get the initial components back?


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 15, 2012)

Spawner is finished. Feel free to go and kill mobs/ collect xp... please repair any blown up slabs around the obsidian


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Is there any way to reverse engineer rail to get the initial components back?


nope


----------



## Mungy (Feb 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Cheers. I don't suppose you've got any any iron and gold as well?


i've got a little bit of gold, 10 blocks maybe, that you are welcome to have. you'll have to come to my chicken farm if you want it though 

you'll have to rummage around in my chests, i think its in the one by the wheat


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 15, 2012)

ahh i feel like a proper industrialist

found a forest killed the indigenous populace and  then cut down the trees  to make a cattle farm


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just to warn everyone, I desperately needed gold so started attacking the peaceful pig zombies for their nuggets. They absolutely leathered me and appear to remain pissed off with anyone who enters the nether. No idea how long that will last for?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh man, that sucks ass.

In theory my idea works. I've tested the circuit and that works too. Basically you rock up to the rail link and if the mine cart isn't there you hit a button and it gets sent from the other end.

In practice however, as the mine cart is out of sight and the area isn't loaded, it does diddly squat!  That would have been ace too. Any suggestions gratefully received.

e2a: already thought of a solution.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Just to warn everyone, I desperately needed gold so started attacking the peaceful pig zombies for their nuggets. They absolutely leathered me and appear to remain pissed off with anyone who enters the nether. No idea how long that will last for?


Oh man, if I'd known I'd have given you gold. I have at least 2 stacks!
(the wiki says they eventually calm down btw)


----------



## Mungy (Feb 16, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh man, that sucks ass.
> 
> In theory my idea works. I've tested the circuit and that works too. Basically you rock up to the rail link and if the mine cart isn't there you hit a button and it gets sent from the other end.
> 
> ...


 
dropped off another 2 stacks of red stone and 6 blocks of gold.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ooh, Cheers. I'm getting into building these. I'll build another when I get mine working properly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone good with logic gates?

Trying to devise a NAND gate ( i think  ) where not only must both of two switches be closed to generate power, one must be closed sequentially before the other. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 16, 2012)

Keep having this recommended but a two minute twirl on classic didn't inspire me (although as its outdated that's no surprise I assume). So, should I treat myself and take a punt on the full version? Also, will it run on a netbook?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes give it a whirl. Dunno if it will run on a netbook. Maybe on lowest settings.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, Classic is completely obsolete now, and doesn't really represent the full game at all.

There's the PCGamer demo which is more up-to-date (April 2011)


----------



## Mungy (Feb 16, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Ooh, Cheers. I'm getting into building these. I'll build another when I get mine working properly.


dropped off a load more stacks of red stone


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers. 

Think I've worked out how to solve my wiring issue. I want to trigger setting off the other mine cart when you approach a station so there will always be a mine cart waiting. The problem was, the departing mine cart would also trigger the recently arrived mine cart when passing over the trigger whilst leaving. I'm going to place an earlier detector rail which will trigger a piston that breaks the circuit to prevent that happening. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Think I've worked out how to solve my wiring issue. I want to trigger setting off the other mine cart when you approach a station so there will always be a mine cart waiting. The problem was, the departing mine cart would also trigger the recently arrived mine cart when passing over the trigger whilst leaving. I'm going to place an earlier detector rail which will trigger a piston that breaks the circuit to prevent that happening. Fingers crossed.


 
Well that didn't work.  

So rs nor latch gates it is. As soon as I understand them!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2012)

hummm keep disconnecting

grrr can't stay on  for more than a few min


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2012)

might be an issue at my end.   my streaming video ocationally  coughs  at the same time

in other news i either never made much  or  have misplaced most of my iron

i wish iron was  more like coal in abundance


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tell me about it. Needed loads for track building. It didn't help that I built loads of detector rails that I ended up not needing.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Tell me about it. Needed loads for track building. It didn't help that I built loads of detector rails that I ended up not needing.


I've put a chest next to your with some redstone in it. I'm finding loads atm.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've got tonnes of redstone now. It's iron that I need now, not much maybe 12 bars might finish the track. Almost got the wiring Sussed now too, just a case of doing the work.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I've got tonnes of redstone now. It's iron that I need now, not much maybe 12 bars might finish the track. Almost got the wiring Sussed now too, just a case of doing the work.


Tell me where to drop stuff off. I have a ton of iron and gold.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Tell me where to drop stuff off. I have a ton of iron and gold.



On the bridge behind the spawner store halfway along (where the t junction is) there's a chest there. You can spend a moment marvelling at my unfinished rail link.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Shit, I get bored after mining 10 blocks of obsidian!


 
quicker to make 7/8 buckets and use a cast and lava + water to make whatever you need to make, if you can find a nearby source of lava.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> quicker to make 7/8 buckets and use a cast and lava + water to make whatever you need to make, if you can find a nearby source of lava.


Yeah, that's what I did to make the nether gate. There's a lava pool just inside the entrance to my cave


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Takes just as long to mine though, which is the mind numbingly dull bit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2012)

i'm about to try to add a subway to my speedway

track to make..


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Erm, whoever modified the farm I started (which I don't mind), you needn't have built a dirt-block stile (which allows the animals to escape) as there was a functioning gate in the fence which now appears to have vanished...



Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm about to try to add a subway to my speedway
> 
> track to make..


 
I have a boat load of detector rails and some powered rails if you're in need of any. Loads of redstone too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2012)

i'll take you up on that offer.

where to collect from?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2012)

realised i don't have enough iron left to make a mine cart....

hi-hoo!


----------



## Mungy (Feb 18, 2012)

you are all welcome to use any of my resources, but not my diamonds, i ain't got many of them. anything else, you are welcome to.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, got the circuits working at one end. Just the other end to do and it'll be fully operational. Bridge looks a complete mess. But it works. Woo, or something.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2012)

redstone gets weird when you try and string it over long distances. be warned!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 18, 2012)

It isn't going to be strung over a long distance. It's confined to the area you see there. Same at the other end. The two ends don't need to be linked to each other.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 18, 2012)

my mine is  getting to the point where i think  i need  to put signs with  shaft names/numbers on them


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 18, 2012)

In the last world I put up signs at most junctions pointing which way to go to eventually reach the exit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 18, 2012)

i just remebered i have two  minecraft licences  i got on a whim

just given one away to another urb .  we may have another convert


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2012)

well they'll have to give me their username if they want on the server!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 18, 2012)

only emailed the code tonight  might be a while


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2012)

bugger

made a portal  at    my place

not far enough away

i'll try again out  at the cattle farm


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2012)

hummm

i now  have an enchanting room

very spiffy looking   with a cool  lighting system.

but  so far i have never got above 10   in terms of  levelling 


i need  ways to level up fast...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2012)

hummm





pity i destroyed the one zombie spawner i found


any one seen a spwaner?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2012)

tried to get a decent system together that allows   for substations  to gain  main railway access.   can't  get a nice  simple system.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Explain...?


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 19, 2012)

Spawner? I've made a huge mob grinder in the desert to allow for xp collecting. Just make a small plinth on the obsidian so more mobs survive the fall.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Who robbed my mine carts?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe they turned invisible:

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/problem-minecarts-keep-disappearing-minecart-mania-plugin.8784/


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It was released yesterday. It's a bit boring tbh - no game elements and multiplayer only on WLAN. I assume it will get better.



Mobile version now has survival elements added. No crafting table though. It's a mixture of creative mode but mineable blocks (sand, stone, wood) have to be mined/dug/chopped and there's mobs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Mobile version now has survival elements added. No crafting table though. It's a mixture of creative mode but mineable blocks (sand, stone, wood) have to be mined/dug/chopped and there's mobs.


Yeah, was playing it a bit on the weekend - still seems rather pointless. You can't use stone blocks unless you mine them, but hey, as many brick blocks as you like. I don't think it is going to be interesting until it gets crafting.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2012)

New map: www.extracrispy.co.uk/minecraft/map/u75map2012-02-21.png

I see a Shippy Megaproject taking shape where the swamp used to be


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2012)

cow farm.

the torches are a good way of seeing  what has been  taken over  but in this case   i've used a lot of  pumpkins  which  don't show up as well


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you planning on farming cattle by your place Citizen?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in two minds really. As long as there's enough bread from the wheat then meat isn't really needed. I thought what would probably be better would be to have different coloured sheep in each pen for quick wool harvesting as i always thought wool was a pain to require when you need lots.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 22, 2012)

Well... I don't know if the spawn mechanic accounts for neutral/ aggressive mobs, but I was just worried about the proximity to the grinder... I do know there's an upper limit on mobs in an area around a player though... I do have a sheep farm going near your bridge, and it's very easy to dye the sheep another colour and get stacks of wool in quite a short amount of time...(only learnt this recently - thought that the sheep's wool would grow back white?! - how silly of me)


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good thinking. Yeah, I won't place animals there and will develop land on the island where the other sheep farm is (unless you think that's still too close?)


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, and the idea of different coloured sheep in different pens is that you only need to dye them once and then mate them to get more using wheat which there's plenty of which saves having to grind for dye all the time; there will always be wool available of various colours.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the sheep island is far away enough?

Medusa and I spent a good half an hour or so bone mealing and collecting red flowers, so there'll never be a shortage of yellow flowers/ dye... think we got a bit of red dye left too... though I did use lots and lots of it for the rather small  upside down  u75 sign which needs doubling in size and re-orientating...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wondered what that logo was. Thought it said SDL (Scottish defence league) or SLD or something. .


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> pity i destroyed the one zombie spawner i found
> 
> 
> any one seen a spwaner?



I thought you could pick them up so destroyed a skeleton one I was going to retrieve for you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2012)

D'oh...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep. Will keep a look out for another.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 22, 2012)

Is anyone else playing Minecraft on Linux? If so, how's your framerate?

My laptop's a couple of years old, but still reasonably speedy. Playing MC on it in Windows was really smooth, but the framerate on Linux is appalling


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dunno. Always wanted to get into linux until finding out it was hopeless for games. Wrote the idea off after that. Windows is shit, for sure. Jack of all trades and master of none. But that's what most people actually need.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Dunno. Always wanted to get into linux until finding out it was hopeless for games. Wrote the idea off after that. Windows is shit, for sure. Jack of all trades and master of none. But that's what most people actually need.


I'm definitely in two minds about it. 

At the moment the laptop is 100% linux, but I'm considering going back to dual booting, but with small partitions for the OSes and a large shared media drive.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2012)

It's Java, so I imagine it would depend primarily on how good the version of Java you're using is.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's Java, so I imagine it would depend primarily on how good the version of Java you're using is.



Wow. That never crossed my mind. I thought it was a stand alone product. Always ignore the general update software niggles i face when booting up.  not that its me that has the complaint but still i hadnt realised that.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2012)

Upside-down stair blocks coming in 1.2
THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 24, 2012)

Theres now a small sheep farm with five pens consisting of yellow, red, blue, green and black sheep for wool grinding. Gonna add a few more pens but need to reclaim more land from the sea prior to that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds like it's  mega project time!

tokyo bay style!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 24, 2012)

Also need to finish that bridge that connects it with everything else.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 25, 2012)

That sheep farm seems to be getting closer to the spawner ....


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 25, 2012)

Look, ive already moved it once (to where you said it would be ok) and it isnt affecting the spawner afaict.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you talking about the mob grinder? That's still functioning really well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes he means the grinder. If I get too close with passive mobs then it wont spawn aggressive ones. Or thats how it used to work dont know if it still does.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess it's still working okay....


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Does it actually have any adverse effect?

Its just theres over 30 sheep in that area but the game still spawned two zombies outside the pens when i added a tiny bit of land without torches. Can hear a skeleton underground somewhere too. I suspect theyve changed the game dynamics (probably to coincide with animal breeding) so passive mobs dont affect aggressive mobs from spawning. But i cant find any information to confirm or deny this. Theres lots of information on how an aggressive mob will generate but nothing appears to be mentioned concerning how it is affected by passive mobs close by.


----------



## Cid (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone had problems with the 'not enough memory bug'?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not enough memory means we have to upgrade the server i think. Which reminds me, need to bung money that direction.


----------



## Cid (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, I keep not getting round to that. I think it may be an issue with how Java uses ram though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I've never come across that yet but the game does still feel quite buggy. As crispy pointed out, instead of happily grazing away the sheep are absolutely mental. I'm wondering if it's not a bug but the close by wolves causing them to do that? The other thing is the minecarts can be laggy. Especially when it's raining.


----------



## Cid (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, what I get is a fairly consistent crash after 5 mins or so... Checked with F3 and there are no RAM issues, cleared out my hard drive, so not that either. I think it's java being shitty, trying a different 64 bit version. Works ok on my work computer, but a) that's at work and b) it's a lot shitter.

Could also be the map mod, but iirc I had similar issues before I installed that.


----------



## Cid (Feb 27, 2012)

Think I fixed it, see http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/350344-allocating-more-memory-to-java-windows/

But basically the problem seems to be that Java versions don't always match their descriptions. I actually reinstalled it a while back to fix some other problems, thinking that downloading the 64 bit version was a sensible idea. Only it wasn't, because it isn't actually the 64 bit version. Or something odd like that.


----------



## Cid (Feb 27, 2012)

Are there more caves than there used to be or something? Seems I can hardly dig an exploration shaft without hitting something. To think I used to welcome finding one.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm finding bugger all caverns, although I mine with explosives these days because i'm impatient.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 27, 2012)

Cid said:


> Are there more caves than there used to be or something? Seems I can hardly dig an exploration shaft without hitting something. To think I used to welcome finding one.


 
Exactly how I feel about it. I find the cave systems a bit ridiculous now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2012)

sometimes  you  just  want  to mine   rather than spelunk

the new system does  make for more intresting  stuff   if your more of explorer


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I like caves as you seem to come across more scarce resources in them than mining solid block.


----------



## Cid (Feb 27, 2012)

It's partly that I've only just got going, so a bit under-equipped for lengthy cave exploration. No bow, arrows, spare armour etc.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 28, 2012)

My Automated cart rail link is now fully operational. Basically there should always be a mine cart waiting and a redstone torch tells you which platform. Theoretically, it should even work without carrying a passenger, but it doesn't. So don't send it off up the track without boarding it first. Well, unless you want to irritate me.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Server updating to 1.2......
Please update your clients. I may trim the map back, to allow for nearby jungle biomes. Opinions?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Server updated.
Changes:

+ New jungle biome
+ Added ocelots
+ Added cats
+ Added iron golems
+ New AI for mobs
+ Tame wolves can have puppies
+ Villagers will have children if there is room in their village
+ Added rare drops for mobs
+ New items and blocks
* New map height limit (256 instead of 128)
* Doors have been updated so that double-doors work better with redstone
* Many other minor tweaks and fixes


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Server updating to 1.2......
> Please update your clients. I may trim the map back, to allow for nearby jungle biomes. Opinions?



Yeah go for it. Id be upset if it was another complete restart though. Shame we wont get the extra sky limit though.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah go for it. Id be upset if it was another complete restart though. Shame we wont get the extra sky limit though.


Yes we will


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh in the newly generated bit? Cool.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope, everywhere 



I can see your house from here!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 1, 2012)

You need some food. Theres loads of spare bread at the wheat farm by the sand castle.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 1, 2012)

Holy shit that's high!!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> Holy shit that's high!!


Mental isn't it! Max Y is now 256, but sea level remains at 64, so you've got 192 vertical blocks to play with. That's 3 full stacks of dirt I'm standing on.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 1, 2012)

Megabuildings...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2012)

cows keep getting pushed over my fence


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Mental isn't it! Max Y is now 256, but sea level remains at 64, so you've got 192 vertical blocks to play with. That's 3 full stacks of dirt I'm standing on.


JUMP!!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> JUMP!!


a 2-deep pool of water is still perfectly safe to jump into


----------



## Cid (Mar 2, 2012)

Do jungles have more ocelots? If so, trim. If not, trim, shippy is a megalomaniac anyway.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> cows keep getting pushed over my fence



Penned in animals are well buggy. Despite players not being able to jump a one block high fence, sheep can traverse a two block high fence even when a roof is placed on the top. It's irritating because i have different coloured sheep in each pen so now have to dedicate time to maintain that each time i log on because of this glitch.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Penned in animals are well buggy. Despite players not being able to jump a one block high fence, sheep can traverse a two block high fence even when a roof is placed on the top. It's irritating because i have different coloured sheep in each pen so now have to dedicate time to maintain that each time i log on because of this glitch.


first world problems 
no

wait

fourth world problems


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Its definitely where it all comes a full circle. The pots cant be washed because you're too busy making your sims family wash theirs. Home maintenance is on the back burner because you're too busy maintaining minecraft.


----------



## Cid (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone running journey map? Seems to have stopped working. Not surprising I suppose, should maintain an in-game one really.

e2a: Also, is there a chicken farm?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2012)

mungy has a chicken farm


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Is mungy still playing? Not seen him on there for a bit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2012)

hummm dunno


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2012)

i got so annoyed with fences i ended up designing a mega greenhouse FOR COWS!!!


----------



## Mungy (Mar 3, 2012)

technically i am still playing. dunno what to do with it all cos i'm crap at building and tend to get a bit hobbitish and dig holes in hills.

Anyone is welcome to eggs as i have lots.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2012)

so sick of making glass....


----------



## Cid (Mar 4, 2012)

Mungy said:


> technically i am still playing. dunno what to do with it all cos i'm crap at building and tend to get a bit hobbitish and dig holes in hills.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to eggs as i have lots.


 
Where is your bit Mungy?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2012)

I have trimmed the map back to ±1,024 blocks from 0,0, which avoids any man-made structures, but is walkable.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 4, 2012)

Cid said:


> Where is your bit Mungy?


by shippy's pumpkin patch


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Whose is the sand castle? I always thought that was yours mungy.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i got so annoyed with fences i ended up designing a mega greenhouse FOR COWS!!!



Good luck with that, let me know how it goes. My sheep pens have glass roofs which they sometimes appar on.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 4, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Whose is the sand castle? I always thought that was yours mungy.


 
That's mine


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> That's mine



Cool building.  

Although you may want to hang a couple more torches in there as it spawns mobs.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

And whose is the minecart track close by? Its lethal. I had a little go on the surface level route and there was a creeper waiting for me at the end which i couldnt escape. So had to go about rebuilding it when i needed to get to bed.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And whose is the minecart track close by? Its lethal. I had a little go on the surface level route and there was a creeper waiting for me at the end which i couldnt escape. So had to go about rebuilding it when i needed to get to bed.


 I have a rather rough-n-ready one going from my surface hut, near the nether portal, down to my mine and then my ravine. It's not really meant for mass transit, especially if you get more than one cart on it at once.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I have a rather rough-n-ready one going from my surface hut, near the nether portal, down to my mine and then my ravine. It's not really meant for mass transit, especially if you get more than one cart on it at once.



Dont use it at night!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2012)

the cows are still buggy   but glass seems to work better than fences

and the cow shed is  slightly epic


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

They've sold a million copies of Minecraft on Android. 
http://androidcommunity.com/minecraft-sells-a-million-on-android-20120302/

I can't get my head around it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

I suppose that was helped somewhat by it being on special offer for ten pence briefly just before christmas.

I have it on my android phone but for novelty value only. It isnt a patch on the pc version and not really worth more than the ten pence i paid for it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2012)

I will make and upload a new map, just as soon as the mapping software gets updated to cope with the 1.2 world format.


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2012)

I've put a chicken farm on the way to shippy's, with some wheat fields (entrance just above them, opposite the main road). Feel free to modify it, utility thing rather than grand project.

e2a: my mines are nearby, there's a skeleton spawn point near the surface that's good for farming bones, so don't destroy it (walled off bit at the top).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2012)

ohhh   we could build that xp grinder.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2012)

There's already a huge XP grinder in the desert


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2012)

well... xp/bone/arrow grinder... on this side of the map.... plus it's compact!


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome to do something with it - the mines are on the same side of the hill as the fields in some surface caves (not far from the steps off the main road), there's a wooden door then a second that leads to the mines proper... Ignore that one and carry on up the passage to the walled off area. There's a couple of dirt blocks round the back in a sort of bottleneck - skeletons being easy to handle with a sword in a confined space. If you find it be careful though, don't want to have to clear it out again.

I'll mark it next time I'm on otherwise (actually I think the cave entrance probably has a load of torches round it anyway).


----------



## Radar (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy crap, 3 million bucks split 25 ways. Now that's what I call a bonus 

Notch passes out his dividend to the guys at Mojang


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> There's already a huge XP grinder in the desert



Well, good for grinding mob drops. Not as good for mining xp as the one as shippy is on about, one - because some mobs die from the fall which you get no xp for, and two - you can (and in have) get killed by it which halves your xp in one fell swoop.  But brilliant for getting gunpowder etc quickly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2012)

this is the one i'm making


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2012)

spawner sorta works  but  the water flow  could be better in the spawn chamber


----------



## Cid (Mar 7, 2012)

How does it work?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2012)

water pushes  mobs away from the spawner they swim up a tower then drop down a shaft on the other side drastically lowering their health

take a look if you want  i have finished it  and  put in observation tunnels


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's cool. Although I guess you need to wait for a bit and go and do other stuff while it slowly fills up with skeletons.

Whose is the ruins in the sky accessible by waterfall?  You'll wind up crispy!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's cool. Although I guess you need to wait for a bit and go and do other stuff while it slowly fills up with skeletons.
> 
> Whose is the ruins in the sky accessible by waterfall?  You'll wind up crispy!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2012)

i have a new waiting spot  which works really well.

i did get some damage from  mobs falling off the roof  but fixed that now


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the sky islands, they're cool


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

Well it's a very nice spawner shippy. Um... It was considerably quicker just bottlenecking them and wading in with a sword though (think there may be a few bugs along the way, and they sometimes kill each other after the drop). 

Satisfying killing with a loaf of bread and plenty of arrows now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

lot more dangerous though

this way you can sit in that spot  and go make a cup of tea  come back and collect loot


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah. I think the other grinder is quicker at getting xp on the hoof, but you run the risk of death and thus losing all you have gained. Not quite so bad if youre wearing armour though.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha! Does work pretty well if you leave it while doesn't it? 

Excellent for when I'm doing OU homework.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome new map here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html

I'm sticking with this format, as the update process is very easy. Heck, with a little bit of effort, I could automate it


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

With some enchanted gear and a load of arrows I can feel an epic quest for new lands beyond the Great Wall of Shippy coming on...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

We need a breeding pair of cats. Venture forth to a jungle biome and tame some ocelots!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

jesus  in puts  into perspective how large the cow shed is

i do need to finish the tower too.  i just kinda stoped after realising how much stone it would take


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

There must be a boat load of spare stone in various chests throughout the region. It must be the most mined and under used resource.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 8, 2012)

I can direct you towards epic amounts of cobble. The spawner store still has quite a few stacks in it (that's to the right of the 'MINE' sign next to my grinder).


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah. I think the other grinder is quicker at getting xp on the hoof, but you run the risk of death and thus losing all you have gained. Not quite so bad if youre wearing armour though.


 
Yeah, you really need armour in my grinder! Plus, if you make a little plinth on the obsidian then more mobs survive the fall.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

I enchanted an unbreaking III diamond pick and then fell in lava 5 minutes later


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

owch

what kinda level  do you want to be before enchanting a pick?    i'm up to about levl  30 now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There must be a boat load of spare stone in various chests throughout the region. It must be the most mined and under used resource.


 
yeah   i'm not worried about getting it  it  just made me think about  the time involved


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> owch
> 
> what kinda level  do you want to be before enchanting a pick?    i'm up to about levl  30 now



Afaik enchanting is fairly random but a higher number means a better chance of good shit. Perhaps lvl 35 or above, maybe?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> owch
> 
> what kinda level do you want to be before enchanting a pick? i'm up to about levl 30 now


Beats the crap out of me. I have no experience with enchanting at all!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

pity yu can't reverse the angle in the map


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> pity yu can't reverse the angle in the map


There's an option for all four angles in the renderer, but each angle is about 300MB all told, so it would be rather excessive!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

ah


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Cid said:


> With some enchanted gear and a load of arrows I can feel an epic quest for new lands beyond the Great Wall of Shippy coming on...


 Winter is coming...


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> owch
> 
> what kinda level do you want to be before enchanting a pick? i'm up to about levl 30 now


 
Depends what you want. I've had bad luck enchanting stuff with 15+ xp levels, so if I want to enchant picks I tend to use only 10xp levels or so... Used 29 xp on a bow and got power III fire I...


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I enchanted an unbreaking III diamond pick and then fell in lava 5 minutes later


 
Shit  that would have been good for like 6000 blocks or something?!?!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> Yeah, you really need armour in my grinder! Plus, if you make a little plinth on the obsidian then more mobs survive the fall.



The biggest nightmare i had with your grinder was when a creeper exploded taking out the edge plinth and thus allowing all the mobs to escape and attack me. I basically ran for my life to turn the water off, then opened the sky lights, then moved away from the area to allow the escapees to despawn. I returned, jumped down the chute and straight into a creeper. I had to repair your ladder. And then repair the plinth. Its a shame you cant make half blocks with obsidian.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

I've get a level of 24 or so, why do I only ever seem to get enchantments under 10? Shippy's enchanting station, so plenty of bookshelves.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

have i left torches on the floor?  any torches  stop the  books line of site


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, on all the spaces...


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

Powe III, inf I bow... Excellent.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

i think the problem has been identified

i was trying out enchanting and needed to level cap


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 8, 2012)

oOooh infinity, I really wanted that! Yeah I've had those moments with my grinder where it all goes horribly wrong... I did try a hacking at legs arrangement before but maybe i should try it again?

I've been working on a variable level enchanting table at the bottom of the ladder and through a door... it's not maxed out with bookcases though.

Did you trim some of the map crispy? I'm pretty sure I've lost some tunnels in my remote mining station, and have been having some wierd errors in the area.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

I did trim, yes. Are your losses critical? I have the trimmed chunks backed up so can restore them if required.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 8, 2012)

Nah not at all critical, but it seems that there are wierd errors... The beginning of where you trimmed was the start of my diamond mine. So I started looking for diamonds in the new chunk... only there seems to be lots of blocks which are appearing as smooth stone when they are in fact diamonds/ redstone/ iron ore/ dirt/ etc..


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Beats the crap out of me. I have no experience with enchanting at all!


 
Very much worth it. If you can enchant a diamond pick with Silk Touch you gain access to a a whole new set of building materials.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> Nah not at all critical, but it seems that there are wierd errors... The beginning of where you trimmed was the start of my diamond mine. So I started looking for diamonds in the new chunk... only there seems to be lots of blocks which are appearing as smooth stone when they are in fact diamonds/ redstone/ iron ore/ dirt/ etc..



How does one ascertain an area for a diamond mine? 

I hardly ever find any.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

There are mining guides around, but basically you want to be down at y12 (press f3 for coordinates). Minecraft wiki explains the best lay outs for shafts. Still won't find much mind you.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

Extracts from the Journals of the Cid expeditionary corps:

Day 14

Have been tunneling for what seems like years. Endless walls of rock punctuated by occasional seams of coal or iron. Sometimes we break into caves - the things we hear, we glimpse before we wall them off. God preserve us.

Day 17

Cid ordered a halt today. Our picks are all but gone and our torches used up. We will tunnel to the surface on the morrow to get our bearings.

Day 18

Enderman! By the Lord I nearly gazed into those merciless eyes. Cid broke through to the surface too early, a misplaced shovel sending that last clot of earth spiraling down to us - within an instant it was there. Only his quick reactions and fortitude saved us as he threw a great block of stone into the gap before we fools could look upon it. We broke through again later and are resting on the surface, the sun warming bones as cold as the mountains we cut through.

Day 27

Broke through into a large cave. We will double back a few metres and open a new tunnel to the surface. All exhausted and in need of a fresh breeze.

Day 28

Our new vantage point reveals something strange - a wall of green the like of which I have never seen dominates the horizon. Trees that must be closer than they look, for if not they are surely too large to exist upon this world. We tunnel toward this apparition.

day 35

Broken into another cave. Cid set about a slaughter of the vile denizens and has lit a way to the surface. We explore on the morrow.

Day 36

By God the words I must use to describe what I have seen are inadequate! Cid led us out through the cave to the surface. Not far from us we could see the edge of a desert and what seemed to be the dark, low trees of a swamp. Torrential rain obscured all else and many of us were desolate. Not so our dear leader, who bade us shelter in the cave until the storm had passed. When we emerged again the whole was bathed in glorious sunshine and finally we saw what he has brought us too. Not far off, above the swamp stood those impossible trees - standing tall over a dense canopy of vines. As we approached we caught glimpses of strange creatures flitting through the undergrowth - they must be the size of dogs, but they are far more graceful, whirling off into the distance at our approach. This place is a world of emerald punctuated by the sapphire of forest pools. As yet we have only skirted the edges, for the foliage is so dense that we must fashion new axes, but the mystery and wonder of it has, I confess, enthralled me.

We know not whether this is heaven or hell, all we know is that we have found another of God's creations, and for that we must be glad.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2012)

The tunnel to the jungle is accessible from a tower off one of shippy's roads. if you're facing his building it's the left branch, tower has a sign on it. Otherwise it's around x930y70z-399 (that's not actually in the jungle, but fairly near).


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shippy, there's a glitch with your grinder. The skeletons seem able to vanish through the glass and escape it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2012)

i've had them look like they are out side  but  i've not had them escape.   if they look like they are outside of the  box  just walk around it  and  they should pop back in.

i might  change the kill zone slightly  though


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, i dont mean they actually escape. I mean you cant kill them though as theve glitched through the glass iyswim.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2012)

yeah.

all you need to do is stand  on another side of the glass box  and the pop back into place


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2012)

is silk touch as crap as it seems?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Awesome new map here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html
> 
> I'm sticking with this format, as the update process is very easy. Heck, with a little bit of effort, I could automate it


Map updated. See the new jungle bottom left (and a fairly gentle terrain generation boundary. Good job there wasn't any big mountains there)


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> is silk touch as crap as it seems?


Great for mining smooth stone. Also lets you get Grass blocks, so no waiting for it to spread to new areas.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2012)

.... my skyscraper kinda makes me think of a carpark


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

PS, whoever widened the path to my new project to 3-wide, thanks but no thanks  My new project is based on an even numbered grid, so the path is off center. I'll get round to narrowing (or widening) it at some point. Come and visit btw, it's mostly underground and quite impressive now.

The new upside-down stairs make even-gridded buildings much more palatable, because you can make an "arch" look good. Previously, you needed a 3-wide span to make things look non-square.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2012)

ah.. that would be me.  i was just making all paths the same width...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ah.. that would be me. i was just making all paths the same width...


No worries, I was more amused than annoyed


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> is silk touch as crap as it seems?


 
Not if you want to build with redstone or lapis lazuli


----------



## Cid (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I built an overground bridge to my base next to the jungle, unfortunately it appears to have ended up by Mungy's house.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 20, 2012)

kill my house if you need to, there are other hills in other places


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2012)

Map updated
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html


----------



## Cid (Mar 20, 2012)

I've modified the shippy spawner a bit to get rid of light and open up the spawning area... I fiddled with the layout and water flow too, although mainly because it was confusing back there. I don't think it's working any worse anyway... 

Mungy - I might do a compulsory purchase order and build a station on your house. You can have a shitty little studio flat in the swamp instead.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2012)

He can have a yurt.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 20, 2012)

due to bad house design and clever mobs i  had a fuckin creeper in my house. a fuckin creeper!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 20, 2012)

See that little sandy island just above Shippy's cow enclosure? There's a vast undersea cave complex beneath it if you've got the nerve to dive down and find it. I've only made a tentative exploration so far.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2012)

Ooh, the map works well on my iPad. Pinch to zoom and all that


----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> See that little sandy island just above Shippy's cow enclosure? There's a vast undersea cave complex beneath it if you've got the nerve to dive down and find it. I've only made a tentative exploration so far.


 
I've already got an epic set of mines up by the jungle, must have got 100 track and 250 iron out of there. 10 fucking Diamond though. Useless bastards, need to do more exploring on the lowest levels.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

To maximise diamond finds, you have to branch mine at Y=15 or lower.


----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I know, but you get a ridiculous amount of iron from abandoned mines (as well as the odd chest which can contain diamonds).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 21, 2012)

might  try that out.

iron is the one thing  i feel i lack

i've got a few dimonds and that is kinda enough for now.    but  iron   is used in so many things...


----------



## Mungy (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> To maximise diamond finds, you have to branch mine at Y=15 or lower.


Y=12 i think is best as its just on the lava lake level, so there is little risk of getting loads of lava on yer head.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Mungy said:


> Y=12 i think is best as its just on the lava lake level, so there is little risk of getting loads of lava on yer head.


Yep. One set of 2-high branches, with 3 blocks between them, on layer 12, then the same layout on layer 14, but offset so that each branch is over the central block of the spacing blocks below.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yep. One set of 2-high branches, with 3 blocks between them, on layer 12, then the same layout on layer 14, but offset so that each branch is over the central block of the spacing blocks below.


makes sense. i usually don't do that. perhaps i could


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Mungy said:


> makes sense. i usually don't do that. perhaps i could


It is mathematically the most efficient method of mining, giving maximum minerals:cobble ratio


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2012)

The problem is, you find a nice spot in a cavern to start mining and then three minutes after starting you're breaking into another cavern.


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 22, 2012)

New update out!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 22, 2012)

New colours of wood!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

Better get the server updated then!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2012)

i wasn't sure about my mine  but it seems to actually  be  working quite well.  got 20 diamonds 100 coal  40 iron  even 10 gold. I was only at it about an hour. did use up a  diamond pick though.

i guess i just  find the mining a bit boring.  the scenery isn't much to speak of.

also  i've got sick of red stone.   i got about 200  of that to add to my already quite large store.


the only annoying thing is  the  mine size  to rail  material ratio.    you can never fully  rail track your mine  as   you don't  make enough  iron  never mind   gold  for  powered rails


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2012)

For iron (and gold really) caves and abandoned mines are best tbh... Abandoned mines especially as they also contain a lot of pre-made track. Not sure whether mob spawn rates have changed, or there are fewer monster spawners than before, but I haven't found exploring them nearly as much of a pain as I used to. Also enchanted weapons/armour help when you do come up against something. My usual exploration technique is to load up on a lot (few hundred) of torches and move quickly over as much ground as possible spamming them. Smaller side passages get temporarily walled off (quick as possible rather than thorough with a door etc), I stop for larger ones or junctions. Sometimes the branches will get walled off, but mostly I just do a short torch run and return... Reason I don't always wall off is that it just becomes impractical with larger caves and ravines. Then move back to the start and work steadily through the lit passage, exploring passages etc.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2012)

It's better to stack up on logs (and coal if you think you won't find any) and make torches as you go. Saves on inventory space, plus you can make a crafting table if y ou need one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2012)

i have a decent charcoal site  so theoretically  i'm not in trouble


just made a first start on the   mainn lie to  jungle path way.   might ned to blow p some of mungys old house


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Mungy's relocated a bit anyway, the house with the iron door is new I think. I hope you aren't using all that track down your holes!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a spiral railway that takes me from the bottom of my ravine to deck level of my new project, with automated cart return and express-fall chute


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a bucket of lava.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

How long do you get to exit the cart? Did you use a detector rail followed by a series of repeaters then wired to powered track to create time delay?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> How long do you get to exit the cart? Did you use a detector rail followed by a series of repeaters then wired to powered track to create time delay?


 
The cart stops on an unpowered downward sloping gold track, which points into a gap that you can't walk into. There's only one way out of the cart, which involves stepping on a pressure plate, which powers the downslope and opens a door (to prevent access from the other side). The cart is sent into a vertical shaft where it drops 70 blocks and lands on another unpowered gold track at the start of the spiral. Next to that is a shaft that ends in a water trap for speedy access in the other direction


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oooh, Bond-esque.  

Surprised the cart will fall and land on track without problems. I cant even get mine to not disappear into a solid block.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll take some pictures at lunch


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2012)

Been writing essays today, so had myself standing in the (possibly) improved shippie spawner, hit level 50 - unbreakable III, efficiency V diamond pick... 

Just eats through everything. Have to be careful of lava though, and even with unbreakable 3 it's wearing. I should stop using it on dirt and sand really.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't take pictures at lunch


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cid said:


> Been writing essays today, so had myself standing in the (possibly) improved shippie spawner, hit level 50 - unbreakable III, efficiency V diamond pick...
> 
> Just eats through everything. Have to be careful of lava though, and even with unbreakable 3 it's wearing. I should stop using it on dirt and sand really.



Yes. Especially as you use a shovel for them any way.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2012)

Efficiency increases an item's effect on any material, so my pick destroys gravel/earth in one hit, which is better than the stone spades I usually use.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well yeah. Massive waste of diamond though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 25, 2012)

server seems down..

or not


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 27, 2012)

I visited Crispy's ravine when I last had the internet at home. It's awesome!!!!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2012)

my spiral railway is currently out of order


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html
Map. It is updated.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been thinking about going on an epic journey to a mooshroom biome. Would doing this cause memory/ other server issues?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> I've been thinking about going on an epic journey to a mooshroom biome. Would doing this cause memory/ other server issues?


 
Maybe. It would be less painful to start a Creative single player map with the same seed and just zoom around it so you know where to go. Those biomes are very rare.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2012)

I found one in survival mode before. Started the world and played a rule that I could only mine for up to 1 minecraft day, and other than that, I just kept heading in one direction the whole time. I found a mooshroom biome at almost exactly 20,000 blocks away from the origin. Think I read somewhere that that's how far you have to go?


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2012)

So was thinking that if I made a 2000 block long pathway in the nether then....


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2012)

There is no set distance away from 0,0 for mushroom biomes to form.


----------



## Cid (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone found a blaze spawner in the Nether? Or indeed does anyone have blaze rods?


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 8, 2012)

There is a blaze spawner there... I went and got some blaze rods and found a stronghold the other day


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2012)

I found the nether fortress along that path someone made, but got scared off by a ghast... Didn't see any blazes. You showed me your stronghold, well, the entrance anyway. I want to try making some potions and stuff though.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I have a few. I'll probably be on later today, so will keep an eye out.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 8, 2012)

We need nether wart. I haven' t seen any in the nether fortress...


----------



## Cid (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to do some more exploring in the nether regions... Sorry. 

Went in there again today, nothing of interest yet. Need to stock up on a load of coal and get some of it properly investigated.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 10, 2012)

I made a path from the surface to the stronghold/ abandoned mine. Not a lot to see really. No end portal. The whole stronghold is very fragmented and not very big at all it seems. 

Is it possible to go to the end on the server?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> I made a path from the surface to the stronghold/ abandoned mine. Not a lot to see really. No end portal. The whole stronghold is very fragmented and not very big at all it seems.
> 
> Is it possible to go to the end on the server?


 
Should be. There should also be an End portal in there somewhere - I don't think you get one without the other. Of course, there are three strongholds per map, so maybe one of the others will be more fruitful.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2012)

I have some netherwart somewhere. I think I will build a little storage room near the beachside portal, to contain Nether spoils.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html
This is an up-to-date map


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I have some netherwart somewhere. I think I will build a little storage room near the beachside portal, to contain Nether spoils.


 
It's got to be farmed- It only occurs in nether fortresses, and only grows in the nether.

I thought that stronghold's don't always have end portals? If this one did have one it looks like a ravine or or an abandoned mine might have done away with it


----------



## Cid (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, best would be to collect some soul sand and set up a farm near the nether base. Like wheat you need to wait for it to mature.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I have some netherwart somewhere. I think I will build a little storage room near the beachside portal, to contain Nether spoils.


This, I have done. Contains few blaze rods, magma cream and wart.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)

My kid hardly plays Minecraft anymore, he has graduated to World of Warcraft.


----------



## Cid (Apr 10, 2012)

NO! Stop him before it's too late, for God's sake!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)

Cid said:


> NO! Stop him before it's too late, for God's sake!


 
Its too late, he is hooked


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Its too late, he is hooked



It gets boring after a few hundred hours of it.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It gets boring after a few hundred hours of it.


 
Oh, well that should be about now then 

He plays with his school mates and they all talk about it remotely via MSN messenger at the same time..


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Chemical needs said:


> I thought that stronghold's don't always have end portals? If this one did have one it looks like a ravine or or an abandoned mine might have done away with it



Although unlikely, isn't it possible that crispy might have deleted it when trimming the map?


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Although unlikely, isn't it possible that crispy might have deleted it when trimming the map?


 
I fear this may be the case... need to investigate though.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 10, 2012)

Nether wart farm started


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 14, 2012)

Just read something about how big the Minecraft world is. If it was as tall as it was broad, you would be able to build a 1:1 scale model of the planet Neptune in it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2012)

Memory and disk space allowing...


----------



## Cid (Apr 15, 2012)

How many times would Wales fit inside it?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Just read something about how big the Minecraft world is. If it was as tall as it was broad, you would be able to build a 1:1 scale model of the planet Neptune in it.


that would be a rubbish project.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Who would cheat and make Neptune hollow?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html
> This is an up-to-date map


So is this.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually no it's not. That's odd. Re-rendering.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, that's better 
Quite interesting seeing the slow damage being done to the landscape by the endermen. Lots of one block holes and lumps.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 17, 2012)

that path is taking forever to get a grass covering


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 17, 2012)

also my cow green house  leaks cows like a mother fucker

might have to put in a stone wall at the bottom


----------



## Cid (Apr 17, 2012)

Where is this up-to-date map?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2012)

Same place it was last time. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> that path is taking forever to get a grass covering



Something I noticed before is that wheat never seemed to grow unless someone was in the nearby vicinity of it. It led me to conclude that areas become inactive when people are offline or a distance away in the world which, if true, could prove somewhat frustrating. Nobody wants to stand there literally watching grass grow.


----------



## Cid (Apr 18, 2012)

Not 100% sure, but I think I'm getting an older version - or at least my area hasn't changed since the last one, so the version I'm seeing must be at least 2-3 weeks old.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> also my cow green house  leaks cows like a mother fucker
> 
> might have to put in a stone wall at the bottom



I've tried everything with my sheep and then gave up. It's an irritating bug for sure.


----------



## Cid (Apr 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Something I noticed before is that wheat never seemed to grow unless someone was in the nearby vicinity of it. It led me to conclude that areas become inactive when people are offline or a distance away in the world which, if true, could prove somewhat frustrating. Nobody wants to stand there literally watching grass grow.


 
It's time related, pretty sure distance has no effect... Game clock stops when no-ones logged in. Nether wart only grows when you're in the nether, so the reverse is probably true too (i.e if you're the only person logged in, and you're in the nether, wheat won't grow).


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

Cid said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think I'm getting an older version - or at least my area hasn't changed since the last one, so the version I'm seeing must be at least 2-3 weeks old.


Have you forced a refresh? Might be cached. If that doesn't work, I'll just rebuild the map from scratch.


----------



## Cid (Apr 18, 2012)

How would I go about forcing a refresh?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ctrl and f5 I think forces cache to update.


----------



## Cid (Apr 18, 2012)

Does something, but doesn't change the map. Is everyone else getting the new version then?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

zoom to the area in question and post the URL here


----------



## Cid (Apr 18, 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html#/-952/64/-342/-1/0/0


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh yeah - I can't see the 1x1 tower I made over the stronghold / stairway down to it...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

Cid said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html#/-952/64/-342/-1/0/0


Ta. That's the same as I have on my end, so I'll do a full rebuild. Will take a short while and the map will go down during.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

Map really is updated now 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html


----------



## Cid (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheers.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2012)

Server -> 1.2.5


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2012)

map
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 2, 2012)

man i haven't logged on  in ages.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 4, 2012)

Me neither. Skyrim atm.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 8, 2012)

This is now being released on the xbox. Seems you don't get an infinite world so you could potentially run out of some resources. And it's only a polished beta version so you miss out on enchanting, cogs and some other stuff. Controls are supposed to be clunky. Might be worth seeing if they solved some of the annoying bugs though.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 8, 2012)

as someone pc game-aphobic, do you guys reccomend xbox minecraft?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2012)

no.  just because  it really is  a pc game.    get the pc version and get on our  server


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> as someone pc game-aphobic, do you guys reccomend xbox minecraft?


All reports say that it's a decent port. The world size is limited, and it's several major versions behind the current PC release. But the controls are good, as is performance. It's a proper minecraft experience and you won't find yourself pushing at its limitations.


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2012)

Found a new mapping tool that makes attractive 2d maps. Going to keep updating the isometric one though.














Can't seem to see the outline of a stronghold though...


----------



## Chemical needs (May 14, 2012)

I found it! If you follow the bits of dark wooden planks you should find it. Approx coords: x=551, z=-653


----------



## Chemical needs (May 22, 2012)

If anyone enjoys mindless, repetitive mining, please help to mine out the creeper pyramid!


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2012)

Other hobbies taking precedence

The 1.3 update is out 1st August, so I expect to come back for that at least


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 11, 2012)

Any chance of a map update?

Are the changes drastic enough in 1.3 to warrant a new world? Maybe we could just construct a communal emigration railway to a fresh area, leaving the possibility of commuting between old and new areas


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2012)

Not too sure. We shall see...

How about a Nether railway?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 12, 2012)

Good idea.

When I mentioned map update I was referring to a render of the current world... I just built something that I'd like to see from the air


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2012)

Sure  I'll get on it today


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

I mean today.  Should be uploaded shortly

In other news, server updated to 1.3 !OMG! Means I might start playing again. I propose the following project: A proper spawn "platform" where currently we just fall into the ocean. A nether portal on that platform. A long railway in the nether. Resurfacing in the overworld 1000s of blocks away, to create a new settlement.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can the over world be accessed from the nether? I thought it was a seperate dimension.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Can the over world be accessed from the nether? I thought it was a seperate dimension.


Re-emerging then. Take 10 blocks of obsidian with you and build an exit gate. Pray that it doesn't lead to the middle of the ocean


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 2, 2012)

And the train would be better as a tunnel system. If you want it to last longer than a ghast spotting someone on it.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And the train would be better as a tunnel system. If you want it to last longer than a ghast spotting someone on it.


True. It's no small undertaking. Best to tunnel through the netherack at roof level I think.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, but entering the nether is a very risky business now. About 3 times out of 4 it spawns me inside a chunk error and I suffocate. Same for the return journey. Pointless going there for now.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 13, 2012)

I never updated to 1.3.1. I never do update when a new version is out until all my mods have been updated. This has saved me from The Great Update Disaster of 2012.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2013)

This is starting to come back onto my radar again. There's some amazing mods for it.



And


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2013)

w000000000000000000000000000000000000000t!


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

is the minecraft server still going? I just started playing minecraft this weekend because i downloaded it for my son. I was up till 4am last night....


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

No, it's shut down now. I have a backup of the world somewhere, but it's not as up to date as it could be


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

dang... does anybody know how to make a bucket? Also, what can i use gravel for?


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

___
o_o
_o_

where o is iron
gravel looks nice and you harvest flint from it. that's all.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

thanks  just going to make a bucket now... i can use that for making a farm right?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2013)

you might want to try the minecraft wiki

some argue that takes the mystery out of crafting  but  i think  it helps inspire new ideas
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting/CompleteList


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> you might want to try the minecraft wiki
> 
> some argue that takes the mystery out of crafting but i think it helps inspire new ideas
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting/CompleteList


 
yeah i know what you mean ...ive been trying to avoid asking too many questions and i was always against 'cheat modes' since ZX spectrum days, but ive ran out of things to make so cheers for that link!. My world seems to have very little iron in it though


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> yeah i know what you mean ...ive been trying to avoid asking too many questions and i was always against 'cheat modes' since ZX spectrum days, but ive ran out of things to make so cheers for that link!. My world seems to have very little iron in it though


 
All worlds have the same amount. Mine!


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

should i just dig into the ground or should i be looking for caverns (where all the scary things are) to get iron?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2013)

lack of iron is  a major  issue.    my only advice is go a little deeper.
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/File:PercentOfOreByHeight.png

i used to be hampered by lack of coal ontil i discovered charcoal


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2013)

just go underground


personally i's stay away from caverns  for now.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 14, 2013)

thanks very much. if i can work out how to do it, ill post some of my houses that ive built so far..... not in the same league as whats on here but i think be good for the lulz.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 31, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> lack of iron is a major issue. my only advice is go a little deeper.
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/File:PercentOfOreByHeight.png
> 
> i used to be hampered by lack of coal ontil i discovered charcoal


 

Mods are the answer. You stick the iron ore into a macerator which creates iron dust which produces twice as much iron when put into your furnaces. Electric furnaces. Run off solar power so all that coal you find can instead be converted into diamonds of which you need many for the weird and wonderful things you can build. Such as lazer mining guns. Set to explode setting makes lighter work of bringing down mountains. 



Mods are a piece of piss to put on there too. Just download the technic launcher and it does it all for you. Then use that launcher instead of the vanilla one.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> No, it's shut down now. I have a backup of the world somewhere, but it's not as up to date as it could be



I would love to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cid (Jun 1, 2013)

I think I'm still paying crispy a subscription... 

Anyone up for getting a new server running? Just spending a leisurely lunch reading the updates from 1.3 onwards.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm almost tempted.  i like the idea  but after a period  where i spent ages on in i really  didn't go on it much.

i like setting up things like farms and mines  but then i'm always a bit  stumped on what to do with building projects  so i end up doing things like roads.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2013)

Cid said:


> I think I'm still paying crispy a subscription...


shit! I hope not. Will check my account and refund you if that's the case.
I'm not keen on doing another server. I think I've burned out on minecraft now.
Besides.
Dwarf fortress.


----------



## Cid (Jun 2, 2013)

It's fine, just stick it in the (u75) server fund or something.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2013)

Me and a mate have a server. If anyone wants to pop on there drop me a pm, although you'll need to download the technic launcher and set it to classic. we're only on 1.3 so loads of stuff missing but easily made up for with the mods.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, I've found a copy of the U75 world from 14/05/12, which was when I last updated the map (still reachable here: http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html). I'm uploading a zip of it. I can't remember which version of minecraft we were playing at the time.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay!!  thanks Crispy!!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2013)

Chemical needs said:


> Yay!!  thanks Crispy!!


 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5697921/world.zip
Good luck!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 19, 2013)

I've resisted for a number of years, but this week I finally bought and downloaded it.

Just built a lovely log hut from which to plan my operations, which, unsuprisingly, after seeing all the Tekkit vids on Youtube, don't involve actually mining, but building massive fuck off quarries and sorting machines


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I've resisted for a number of years, but this week I finally bought and downloaded it.
> 
> Just built a lovely log hut from which to plan my operations, which, unsuprisingly, after seeing all the Tekkit vids on Youtube, don't involve actually mining, but building massive fuck off quarries and sorting machines



We have infinite diamond production lol makes for a boring game so now we're digging a massive hole.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2013)

Question for you all - the foal is everso slightly obsessed with minecraft but is scared of the zombies. I've only downloaded a free demo of the game where there's a choice of creative (which he says is boring) or survival mode (which has zombies).

If I buy him the full version (and should I get the PC or Android tablet?) can you do more stuff (so will be less boring) but turn the monsters off (which is what the internet seems to suggest)?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2013)

you might be able to get a  mod  for that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2013)

actually  aparently  all you need to do is adjust one of the settings.  although this probably removes all enemies


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2013)

1. Get the PC version. The android version is very limited indeed.
2. You can play without any monsters at all (peaceful mode). Turning *just* the zombies off would require a mod, which may exist I'll have a look.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2013)

there is this mod






 *Phobia Relief BETA v1.2* adds mod_Phobia(lots).class
This mod includes named files to remove select monsters/livestock from spawning ANYWHERE in the world.  Just install like any other mod but only drag the file whose name matches the thing you wish to never see again.  Currently supports: cows, sheep, chickens, pigs, spiders, skeletons, zombies, creepers, squid

Download: (requires 303s spawnlist and Risugamis' modloader)
Update courtesy of Ric914
http://www.minecraft...a8f42b#p2765357


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> there is this mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need programming skillz for that? Peaceful mode sounds nice


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Do I need programming skillz for that? Peaceful mode sounds nice


it's not a "click next till done" process, by the looks of things.

Survival mode is the "default"
Peaceful mode still has the challenge of exploring and collecting resources, just without the combat. You can still die from long falls, and you still need to eat food.
Creative mode has no danger at all, it's just flying around building stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2013)

no but it looks not to be 100% straight forward. posting on the minecraft forums might get you more experienced help then me.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 11, 2013)

http://shop.lego.com/en-GB/Minecraft-21102

/everything


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2013)

Pingu said:


> http://shop.lego.com/en-GB/Minecraft-21102
> 
> /everything


Shhhh


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ordinance Survey build a complete map of Britain in Minecraft


----------



## laptop (Sep 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Ordinance Survey build a complete map of Britain in Minecraft


----------



## laptop (Oct 24, 2013)

*Minecraft gets quantum blocks in Google mod*

20:26 22 October 2013 by *Jacob Aron*
For similar stories, visit the *Quantum World* Topic Guide
Spooky action has invaded the world of _Minecraft_. Google's Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab last week released a version of the popular computer game designed to teach players about the weird principles of quantum mechanics.

In regular _Minecraft_, players explore a 3D world made from blocks of different materials. They can use the pieces to build any structure imaginable, from a small wooden hut to a replica of _Star Trek_'s USS Enterprise. Players can also modify the game to bring in new content, such as different types of blocks, or to alter gameplay, like adding in natural disasters. In 2011, a group at MIT created an addition to the game that lets users 3D-print their virtual creations.

...

Hello Jacob?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> it's not a "click next till done" process, by the looks of things.
> 
> Survival mode is the "default"
> Peaceful mode still has the challenge of exploring and collecting resources, just without the combat. You can still die from long falls, and you still need to eat food.
> Creative mode has no danger at all, it's just flying around building stuff.


We've got the PC version now and he's getting quite good at the basics. Minecraft is proving to be a uniting force between two boys (my son and my nephew) with very different and sometimes conflicting learning difficulties. They both have a massive helping of geek it must be said


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello minecrafters 

My boy has been saying that he would like a games console, given that one of the main things he's going to want to on it is play Minecraft can you tell me which system would be best?

Thanks


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Hello minecrafters
> 
> My boy has been saying that he would like a games console, given that one of the main things he's going to want to on it is play Minecraft can you tell me which system would be best?
> 
> Thanks



Minecraft is available on PC, Xbox360 and PS3

The PS3/Xbox360 version is limited compared to the PC version. It lags significantly in features (no updates since 2012), has limited world size (864x864 blocks), and online multiplayer (Xbox Live Gold subscription required for the Xbox version).

I would not choose to play the console version if I had the PC version available, but of course a PS3 or Xbox360 is cheaper than even a crappy laptop. There's not much between the two machines otherwise, but I would be tempted to go with PS3 as there's no additional charge for multiplayer.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Crispy, that's useful to know.
He keeps bugging me to install it on my laptop, but I know that would cause loads of arguments, so I think console is the way to go for us.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 30, 2014)

Would just like to say that after not playing for about three months (my comp/graphics card doesn't like MC since the last big update) I've been able to load vanilla, and so have spent the day playing Sky Block. Much fun


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 30, 2014)

Console minecraft = coke

pc mine craft = blue crystal meth


----------



## Libertad (Feb 10, 2014)

Crispy and Citizen66 , are you still playing Minecraft? If so do you have "community" that's open to new players?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2014)

I play on the NeoGAF server and they're open to new players if a well-known player vouches for them. I can vouch for you  What's your minecraft handle? I'll pass it on to the mods.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm just in the process of setting up. I played the beta for a while back in 2010 but my interest has been rekindled. Did the U75 "world" never take off?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2014)

Libertad said:


> I'm just in the process of setting up. I played the beta for a while back in 2010 but my interest has been rekindled. Did the U75 "world" never take off?


It ran pretty well for a while, but dwindled down to just a handful of players. You'd be lucky to be online at the same time as someone else. The map is still online, and you can see a bunch of people's stuff 

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5697921/minecraftmap/index.html


----------



## Libertad (Feb 10, 2014)

Cheers Crispy, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2014)

I play on a mate's server. We don't use mods now, back to vanilla. Just me, him and his bro chatting over skype like children.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2014)

we play vanilla, but with creeper damage turned off, and a few fast travel commands (teleport to user, /sethome /home /spawn and /back)


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2014)

My mate (as server admin) has those commands. Someone griefed the server so he put on a white list and we fucked off elsewhere so the teleport was useful to go back and collect stuff from the original spawn. He can also hand out lots of experience. 

We try to keep cheating to a minimum though. Playing with the mods was exciting at first but quickly became boring when we had machines producing unlimited diamonds. A bit of graft is part of the fun.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 10, 2014)

My two older kids are obsessed with Minecraft and spend a lot of time playing it online. Unfortunately a lot of the servers are populated by misogynistic bullying dickwads. My eldest's had some pretty awful abuse  I don't get why anyone would want to say such things to children.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2014)

Anonymity + Audience = Total Dickwad.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2014)

Prices for servers have dropped quite a bit. I think my mate only pays about £3 a month.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2014)

weepiper said:


> My two older kids are obsessed with Minecraft and spend a lot of time playing it online. Unfortunately a lot of the servers are populated by misogynistic bullying dickwads. My eldest's had some pretty awful abuse  I don't get why anyone would want to say such things to children.


There was a list of servers someone sent me which were no grief ones. Is that what your kids play on?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> There was a list of servers someone sent me which were no grief ones. Is that what your kids play on?



There's a few favourites they have, Dubcraft seems to be the one they spend most time on just now. If you can find that list I'd like it please


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2014)

weepiper said:


> There's a few favourites they have, Dubcraft seems to be the one they spend most time on just now. If you can find that list I'd like it please


Here you go: http://mineservers.com/servers/tagged/anti-grief

I read an article that said you can report people who abuse and get them banned but I don't know how effective it is.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Here you go: http://mineservers.com/servers/tagged/anti-grief
> 
> I read an article that said you can report people who abuse and get them banned but I don't know how effective it is.



Great, I'll show them that.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Here you go: http://mineservers.com/servers/tagged/anti-grief
> 
> I read an article that said you can report people who abuse and get them banned but I don't know how effective it is.


 
Thanks for that, will come in handy when the boy gets his console


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Thanks for that, will come in handy when the boy gets his console


Those are PC servers. The console versions are much more limited in terms of online - you can only join the games of people on your Friends list, and their console+game has to be running at the time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Those are PC servers. The console versions are much more limited in terms of online - you can only join the games of people on your Friends list, and their console+game has to be running at the time.


 
Ah, thanks for that Crispy.
I think I quite like the idea of who he can connect with being limited to people on his Friends list.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Those are PC servers. The console versions are much more limited in terms of online - you can only join the games of people on your Friends list, and their console+game has to be running at the time.


Ah right. I didn't realise that. I don't think the foal has any friends that play it on a console so he will still be on my PC even if I get him a sodding console. Bah


----------



## Cid (Feb 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I play on the NeoGAF server and they're open to new players if a well-known player vouches for them. I can vouch for you  What's your minecraft handle? I'll pass it on to the mods.



How many on the server? Do the travel commands essentially let you wander off into the middle of nowhere and get on with your own constructions despite the inevitably densely occupied central districts? Or does a bed basically let you do that anyway. It's been too long.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2014)

Cid said:


> How many on the server? Do the travel commands essentially let you wander off into the middle of nowhere and get on with your own constructions despite the inevitably densely occupied central districts? Or does a bed basically let you do that anyway. It's been too long.


The server can be as full as 20 on the weekends, but usually around 10 people in the evenings. Rarely completely empty. The fast travel commands work like this 

/tpa _user_ - teleports immediately to another user. They have to accept the request.
/sethome - registers a location
/home - teleports you to that location
/spawn - teleports you to the spawn point
/back - teleports you to where you were before your last teleport (only available to donators)

effectively this means I have a base with all my storage and crafting set up, while I can be building a project somewhere else using /home and /back to flit between the two as needed.

Some people have set up camp 1,000s of blocks away from spawn. There are nether portals and overland railways to allow people to visit/explore these far-off places.

Check out the map (over a week old at this point though): http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61524402/Neocraft Gafland/index.html#/-84/64/-240/-1/0/0

I did the big central station


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2014)

My 8 year old son just made this on the Xbox and I thought you lot might appreciate it

 

This is the real thing:


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2014)

Very good. They'd probably appreciate it on Maschine groups too.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2014)

unnecessarily cool 8 year old...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2014)

Minecraft: The Movie

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=776582

!!!???


----------



## Cid (Feb 28, 2014)

B... but how?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 1, 2014)

The plot is obvious: A small group of people (let's call them a 'channel') strive to built half-arsed cobblestone and wood structures using primative alloy tools fashioned from materials obtained previously (because the aquisition of resources is boring) and battle those who are sick to fucking death of Tinker's Construct.

Expect a a directors cut that lasts in excess of 12 minutes.

I worked a 12 hour shift today, but I'm not bitter, judgemental or jealous *whistles*


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2014)

My daughter loves minecraft too and plays it on her nexus and Xbox.  She is currently building a hunger games world with her friends.  

The whole thing baffles me, but if she ever got into it in the way some of you are talking about it with all your worlds, servers and commands, I think my tiny brain would explode.  

She also watches a lot of minecraft videos so I suspect the movie would work.  

Did anyone go to the v & a exhibition on it last year? We saw a press junket about a week after it was over


----------



## Cid (Mar 1, 2014)

Did you look on in confusion when lego was presented to you madamv ? It is the joy of creation, the impulse and need to modify our environment, the satisfaction of finished work, the grim depths and souring heights of design.


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2014)

No Mr Sarky, I coped.

I'm not terribly computer brained so find the way it works very 'woah'

The concept I get just fine.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Just remembered I bought PE when it was on sale ages ago, and only ever played it for about 5 minutes, once, because it was just so unwieldy on my old HTC Sensation. I've got a nexus 7 now, so I can give it a proper go!


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Cid said:


> Did you look on in confusion when lego was presented to you madamv ? It is the joy of creation, the impulse and need to modify our environment, the satisfaction of finished work, the grim depths and souring heights of design.


Does design curdle at altitude?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2014)

Corax said:


> Just remembered I bought PE when it was on sale ages ago, and only ever played it for about 5 minutes, once, because it was just so unwieldy on my old HTC Sensation. I've got a nexus 7 now, so I can give it a proper go!


I've been playing PE far too much on the way to work recently. It's improved massively since it was first released. The trouble is that the world is still very small, and there are no underground caverns.


----------



## tommers (Mar 1, 2014)

What's PE?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2014)

tommers said:


> What's PE?


Pocket Edition. Mobile version basically.


----------



## tommers (Mar 1, 2014)

Ah right.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 2, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've been playing PE far too much on the way to work recently. It's improved massively since it was first released. The trouble is that the world is still very small, and there are no underground caverns.


All thats changing with the next update. Much bigger worlds, endermen, slimes, wolves villages are all set to make an appearance. Due out in the next month or so. Can't wait!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh, and underground caverns too.


----------



## madamv (Mar 15, 2014)

Look what we got my mum for mothers day


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## madamv (Mar 15, 2014)

Innit . .


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2014)

Is the multiplayer mode suitable for a 9 year old? Opinions please ??


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2014)

ash said:


> Is the multiplayer mode suitable for a 9 year old? Opinions please ??


My ten and eight year olds play it all the time. But be warned, they've come across some a) bullying teens and b) adult internet pervs  I'm on my phone so can't find it just now but trashpony had a list of 'safe' servers i.e. moderated ones


----------



## madamv (Mar 15, 2014)

My 11 yo plays on Xbox live with friends only.  One of those is 9.5 ....  But I know mine won't play with strangers....  And I'm always with her in the room doing stuff or wandering in and out....


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2014)

ash said:


> Is the multiplayer mode suitable for a 9 year old? Opinions please ??


As with any online game it entirely depends on who they play with, and on which server


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks, could someone send the list when you get the chance.  Weepiper do yours use the safe servers? I can see there is a risk but don't  want to over protect and I don't think anyone she knows plays it. 



weepiper said:


> My ten and eight year olds play it all the time. But be warned, they've come across some a) bullying teens and b) adult internet pervs  I'm on my phone so can't find it just now but trashpony had a list of 'safe' servers i.e. moderated ones[/QUOTE


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

Mine use Sandlot on PC. It's very heavily moderated. Completely safe.

http://www.sandlotminecraft.com


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2014)

Great 


fen_boy said:


> Mine use Sandlot on PC. It's very heavily moderated. Completely safe.
> 
> http://www.sandlotminecraft.com


thanks


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Mine use Sandlot on PC. It's very heavily moderated. Completely safe.
> 
> http://www.sandlotminecraft.com


I am completely new to this and have now registered for the Sandlot forum, do we buy the mine craft game on this server or buy it elsewhere and then link to the sever


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

ash said:


> I am completely new to this and have now registered for the Sandlot forum, do we buy the mine craft game on this server or buy it elsewhere and then link to the sever



You need to buy Minecraft from mojang's website. You'll need your Minecraft name to get whitelisted at sandlot.


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks


fen_boy said:


> You need to buy Minecraft from mojang's website. You'll need your Minecraft name to get whitelisted at sandlot.


I suppose of course that I will need to play so I can 'monitor' what she's up to and understand what she's talking about


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

ash said:


> Thanks
> 
> I suppose of course that I will need to play so I can 'monitor' what she's up to and understand what she's talking about



You'll need to buy two copies to do that, just so you know.


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> You'll need to buy two copies to do that, just so you know.


I thought so trouble is I'm easily addicted to these things so not sure if it's wise!,


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 15, 2014)

ash said:


> Is the multiplayer mode suitable for a 9 year old? Opinions please ??



My 7 year old regularly plays capture the flag on multiplayer and hasn't encountered any problems.
I warned him from the outset that there would be better players and rudeness but everything has been OK so far


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2014)

So tomorrow I'm doing the foal a Minecraft party for his 7th birthday

There's pin the tail on the pig:




Musical blocks:




Bingo:




And a gratuitous nether portal 





The food is all minecraft themed as well. Obv


----------



## weepiper (Mar 21, 2014)

My elder two must never see this.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> So tomorrow I'm doing the foal a Minecraft party for his 7th birthday



cool creeper cups


----------



## madamv (Mar 21, 2014)

Scarlet just said 'omg that's so cool'

Nicely done trashpony...

Eta.. we need pics of the food obvs


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> cool creeper cups


Why thank you. My powers with a Sharpie know no bounds


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2014)

Spectacular. Can you be my mum?


----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2014)

My god trashy, that's amazing.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

Fantastic stuff trashpony


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2014)

Wasn't really hard - just time consuming. And I stole the idea for the minecraft bingo and the pin the tail from the net. 

They'd better bloody appreciate it


----------



## madamv (Mar 22, 2014)

Have a great day today trashpony ...  Don't forget the food pics


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2014)

madamv said:


> Have a great day today trashpony ...  Don't forget the food pics



I won't but I might not put them up until after they've all gone.

And thank you - I hope I enjoy it too!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2014)

That's amazing trashpony! 

You do know that Crispy will hope I do a slightly more adult version for his birthday now?!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2014)

I bet he'll be gutted when he unwraps his present to find he's got a lump of obsidian.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2014)

The food:





The drinks:




The table:




The post-party utter devastation:


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2014)

That's fab, must have taken absolutely ages.


----------



## Bears (Mar 22, 2014)

trashpony I am in awe.


----------



## madamv (Mar 22, 2014)

Work of genius.  I want to do one now!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2014)

Do it, do it madamv! I got loads of good ideas off the internet. Because Minecraft is sandbox, tons and tons of stuff is free - you just have to pay for the printing (and my business paid for that )


----------



## Belushi (Mar 22, 2014)

That's ace trashy


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 22, 2014)

That's utterly brilliant trashpony it looks like they all had a fabulous time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 22, 2014)

My boy thinks you are awesome trashpony.
I'm inclined to agree with him


----------



## Glitter (Mar 22, 2014)

trashpony You are FUCKING MINT!!!!!!

That looks so good. I am in awe.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 23, 2014)

That is totes amazing trashpony


----------



## ash (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi I need help again. Managed to download the game or so I thought and daughter plated a bit yesterday though the computer is very slow. Today we cent find it on the computer.  There are some folders on desktop but nothing in them seems to work and a server file with 3 white boxes. Went on the website again but can't seem it work it out.  Can't get the hang of this gaming lark.


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2014)

Search for minecraft.exe? Not played for ages, but iirc it was just a case of logging in and downloading it from the website if a spare was needed.


----------



## madamv (Mar 27, 2014)

Wrapping paper for Grandmas bottle opener inspired by trashpony


----------



## trashpony (Mar 27, 2014)

That's fabulous madamv! I hope GMA appreciates it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2014)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/education-27936946


----------



## madamv (Jun 21, 2014)

Could that reporter have said 'addictive' more often [emoji57].  

I agree with large parts of what they are saying about bringing out imagination and handwriting.  I try to move with the times, it's hard to let go though isn't it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2014)

I know people who've been using minecraft in education for years. It's great.

I started up again recently after not having played for a year or two and it is so much more sophisticated now. All the new biomes, animals, crafting objects... There is more "gamey" stuff but you can ignore that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2014)

I found that comment about handwriting hard to take actually. Surely there is some value in making the letters of a word yourself. Surely the thought processes involved in writing are different to typing and those writing thought processes should be nurtured rather than neglected.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I found that comment about handwriting hard to take actually. Surely there is some value in making the letters of a word yourself. Surely the thought processes involved in writing are different to typing and those writing thought processes should be nurtured rather than neglected.


I had to write about 6 paragraphs, last weekend. It's the most I have written in about 15 years. It was a real struggle to do it. 

And I wasn't the only person finding it hard.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I found that comment about handwriting hard to take actually. Surely there is some value in making the letters of a word yourself. Surely the thought processes involved in writing are different to typing and those writing thought processes should be nurtured rather than neglected.


The whole handwriting thing is very interesting to me because of the foal's difficulties. It's absolutely true that for him the thought processes involved in handwriting are an additional level of thinking and fine motor control that you don't need to do when typing. He's going to have to move over entirely to using a keyboard by the time he gets to 2ndary school because he just is incapable of writing legibly and finds it exhausting to write for any length of time. So they're most definitely not the same thing. 

Although as joustie says, I suspect writing things by hand will become more and more of a niche activity


----------



## madamv (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't know if there are differing thought processes between typing and writing.  I'm thinking about the time spent on making handwriting pretty.  My daughter has spent a very long time in school trying to write in a style someone else deems 'neat'.   My writing is still awful, it's a skill I've not mastered. This is what makes me wonder if handwriting can be moved on from by year 5 and although it's important to be able to write, place less emphasis on it artistically and more on its practicality.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I found that comment about handwriting hard to take actually. Surely there is some value in making the letters of a word yourself. Surely the thought processes involved in writing are different to typing and those writing thought processes should be nurtured rather than neglected.


There's evidence that indicates that writing things by hand helps memory - http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/01/110119095458.htm http://www.medicaldaily.com/why-usi...ng-notes-helps-recall-concepts-ability-268770 etc

It has nothing whatsoever to do with Minecraft though, and even introducing the idea is just shitty BBC reporting.


----------



## laptop (Jun 21, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It has nothing whatsoever to do with Minecraft though, and even introducing the idea is just shitty BBC reporting.



Minecraft's what the lad's *inspired* to write *about*.

Is relevant.

It's the "you're encouraging addiction aren't you?" that's shitty reporting.





I imagine the reporter being told "fuck off and don't come back until you've mentioned three things I *have* heard of" by the editor.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 7, 2014)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but if you buy it on the play store, can you load it on two tablets and do multi player?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but if you buy it on the play store, can you load it on two tablets


If this is how the play store usually works (ie. you can downoad the same app on multiple devices if they all use the same store ID), then :


> and do multi player?


Yes, but only on the local wifi network, not over the internet


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> If this is how the play store usually works (ie. you can downoad the same app on multiple devices if they all use the same store ID), then :
> 
> Yes, but only on the local wifi network, not over the internet



That's great, thank you. I know that's how play store normally works, but didn't know if they'd want you to buy a second copy to do the multi player. 

It's for a friend's kids, the fact they can't play randoms on the Internet is a bonus!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2014)

I have no actual experience of this, mind. I could be well wrong.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 9, 2014)

For any pocket players out there the 9.0 update is being released tomorrow. It's the biggest update yet bringing in infinite worlds, new mobs, villagers, mob spawn eggs in creative taming as well as loads of new blocks etc.

10.0 is set to bring all the redstone items to the pocket addition in the near future!!!


----------



## madamv (Jul 10, 2014)

Omg!  My daughter just got in and nearly burst a blood vessel!  She's never been so excited about anything! Ever! 

First thing she did 'mum, can I phone grandma?!'. Hahahhaha


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 10, 2014)

I wish I could play the pocket edition. When my tablet arrived pretty much the first thing I did was download pocket MC but as I did that I knew what was gonna happen - I need a blutooth keyboard and mouse for this thing! I'be relented and stuck to the PC version.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 10, 2014)

My son is on a computer ban for being naughty but I read the details of the update to him (an act of cruelty, you say?) and there were squirming, wide eyed gasps of excitement. Very easily pleased.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2014)

The new PE does kick arse. I am only not playing it now so that I can play tomorrow morning on the train with a good sense of wonder.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 11, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The new PE does kick arse. I am only not playing it now so that I can play tomorrow morning on the train with a good sense of wonder.


I suggest you get yourself banned for a few days to heighten the excitement


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2014)

It's got _ducklings_.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the controls in the pocket edition.  They are ok but I've fallen off my roof numerous times.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2014)

Creepers seem a lot more powerful now. You really have to peg it if they start flashing - even if you get caught on the edge you lose a lot of hearts. They leave an enormous crater, too, which sometimes you can't even climb out of and so traps sheep.

Also, sleeping in a bed doesn't seem to restore you to full health any more


----------



## madamv (Jul 11, 2014)

That last sentence FridgeMagnet, was met with a gasp from gmar and worm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone got any redeem codes for mojang membership?
I need a free way to access Mincecraft so I can play online with my nephew.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone got any redeem codes for mojang membership?
> I need a free way to access Mincecraft so I can play online with my nephew.


You can have my username if you want. I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

Its alright - my sis just paid for it as it means she gets some peace for a while!


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 10, 2014)

Rumours that Microsoft are buying Mojang


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 10, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Rumours that Microsoft are buying Mojang


http://cir.ca/news/microsoft-wants-to-buy-minecraft


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 11, 2014)

For $2billion do they get the ComputerCraft mod? I hear they want to rebrand that as Windows 9...


----------



## laptop (Sep 11, 2014)

$2 billion / 54 million sold =~ $37 per member of the user base...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't even play Minecraft, but I feel sorry for all those that do.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 11, 2014)

It's probably about acquiring the market for Minecraft 2.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's probably about acquiring the market for Minecraft 2.


And all the merchandising. Minecraft is bigger than Mario or Pokemon for this generation's children and the TV/toys/movie etc. market is huge.

I'm kinda optimistic in a way. Mojang have been pretty lousy at updating minecraft and it could be so much better given how much money they have. It depends how MS treats it. Interesting times.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 11, 2014)

A bit shit for the millions playing it on non Microsoft platforms....I doubt very much they will be getting any sequels.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> A bit shit for the millions playing it on non Microsoft platforms....I doubt very much they will be getting any sequels.


Who can say? MS makes Office for OSX and iPad, for example.
The value of Minecraft isn't in selling Xboxes, it's in longevity. Minecraft players keep on playing it forever. They can be sold server access and texture packs and skins and expansion packs forever. It's in MS's interest to make the pool of players as big as possible.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Who can say? MS makes Office for OSX and iPad, for example.
> The value of Minecraft isn't in selling Xboxes, it's in longevity. Minecraft players keep on playing it forever. They can be sold server access and texture packs and skins and expansion packs forever. It's in MS's interest to make the pool of players as big as possible.



Yeah, that's possible I suppose.

My little boy's having a Minecraft themed birthday party next month, his worlds are all on PlayStation, so I hope they get continued support.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 11, 2014)

This is still all just rumour btw.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This is still all just rumour btw.


The complete lack of comment from anyone at Mojang all but confirms it. They don't usually have a PR person keeping their mouths closed and are liable to mouth off on Twitter over any minor minecraft drama. Something this big and not a peep? Something's up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> And all the merchandising. Minecraft is bigger than Mario or Pokemon for this generation's children and the TV/toys/movie etc. market is huge.
> 
> I'm kinda optimistic in a way. Mojang have been pretty lousy at updating minecraft and it could be so much better given how much money they have. It depends how MS treats it. Interesting times.



It's one of the few games that me and my oh's daughter can play together on the xbox and both enjoy. It's a very clever idea.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The complete lack of comment from anyone at Mojang all but confirms it. They don't usually have a PR person keeping their mouths closed and are liable to mouth off on Twitter over any minor minecraft drama. Something this big and not a peep? Something's up.


They may well be having talks, but that doesn't mean with Microsoft, or that Microsoft will buy them, or they'll get bought by anyone.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 11, 2014)

Perhaps not. But Notch made his money long ago and walked away. I doubt he'd refuse more cash. And the game has long since outgrown what a small studio can do with it imho.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Perhaps not. But Notch made his money long ago and walked away. I doubt he'd refuse more cash. And the game has long since outgrown what a small studio can do with it imho.




If he was interested in making money, he could have stayed and carried on making more money


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> If he was interested in making money, he could have stayed and carried on making more money


It's his baby. He walked away and will always make money. He created it. If a bigger studio takes it on he rakes in more (although they'll buy the rights). He worked on it for years and got bored so went and did something else. Like people do.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry that was badly written. He could have made a lot more money that he has. I don't think money is his motivation 

I don't want the game to change really. I love the clunkiness


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Sorry that was badly written. He could have made a lot more money that he has. I don't think money is his motivation
> 
> I don't want the game to change really. I love the clunkiness


I don't think money is/was his motivation either but neither is he emotionally attached enough for these things to happen. 

He worked on it for years, got bored eventually and handed the reigns to someone else. He continued to make money because of intellectual property rights. 

A big company perhaps/probably/maybe will buy the franchise from him for its market value. So either he wants to retain creative control over a game he walked away from or he sells it. Money doesn't necessarily dictate that decision and probably doesn't in this situation. He'll just earn a lot more from a project he'd already felt he'd done enough with.

The original version will continue to exist despite what comes next.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 12, 2014)

I suppose they could refuse to support legacy in order to push people onto a new shiny version but it was open source and the structures built around that doubtlessly won't go away.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2014)

It's not open source, and there's a private server-side part that only Mojang controls (the identity service)


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 12, 2014)

I think i misunderstand what open source means then.


----------



## laptop (Sep 12, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I love the clunkiness



Then M$ makes sense


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2014)

https://mojang.com/2014/09/yes-were-being-bought-by-microsoft/

Sold.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 15, 2014)

TBF, all recent Microsoft UIs look like they were made in Minecraft.

In seriousness, I'm corncered how MS plan to recover that investment


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 15, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> In seriousness, I'm corncered how MS plan to recover that investment



By getting every 7 year old in the country to use their products. There's a long game here.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 15, 2014)

He sounds quite depressed - http://notch.net/2014/09/im-leaving-mojang/


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 15, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He sounds quite depressed - http://notch.net/2014/09/im-leaving-mojang/


maybe he can buy himself a solid gold house to make him feel better.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2014)

Good luck to him.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 16, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He sounds quite depressed - http://notch.net/2014/09/im-leaving-mojang/



Seems like everybody's got a price,
I wonder how they sleep at night
When the sale comes first
And the truth comes second.
Just stop for a minute and smile

Why is everybody so serious?
Acting so damn mysterious?
Got your shades on your eyes
And your heels so high
That you can't even have a good time

Everybody look to their left (yeah)
Everybody look to their right
Can you feel that (yeah)
We're paying with love tonight?

It's not about the money, money, money
He don't need your money, money, money
He just wanna make the world dance,
Forget about the price tag
Ain't about the (uh) cha-ching cha-ching
Ain't about the (yeah) ba-bling ba-bling
Wanna make the world dance,
Forget about the price tag (OK)


----------



## mauvais (Oct 18, 2014)

I've lost track of this and interested in coming back to it.

Is there still any kind of Urban75-centric server/group?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2014)

mauvais said:


> Is there still any kind of Urban75-centric server/group?



Not for ages now 
Could get you on the neogaf server if you like? Some decent people there and some impressive builds.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, that'd be good!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't mess around with fire again.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2014)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, that'd be good!


What's you MC username?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> What's you MC username?


trashbat


Citizen66 said:


> Don't mess around with fire again.


You're the elephant of the gaming and consoles forum!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2014)

mauvais said:


> trashbat


You're in. Will PM you the server address


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been thinking about getting minecraft for my 5 year old daughter.
I have a number of devices that could be used. Ipad2, ubuntu laptop, macbook pro, mac mini, raspberry pi.

Preferably on the ipad or the ubuntu lappy as it doesn't hog the TV or my macbook. 
Is it something a 5 year old could play happily? What is the difficulty / interest like? 
Would she need alot of help? She's quite bright but the flavour of the day is currently my little pony, I just want to see if i can get her interested in games that perhaps require some computer skills. 
Anyone else got their young kids playing it? How do they find it?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd say go for the linux version, but make sure you have a mouse, cos FPS controls are no fun with a touchpad. Plenty of other children that young are playing it on PC so the controls cant be that hard!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 12, 2014)

I think a lot of kids get into it via Xbox 360 or PS3. Or just by watching Stampy videos.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2014)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Anyone else got their young kids playing it? How do they find it?



My son is 5 and I've been playing Minecraft with him on and off since he was about 3.  Historically this has involved him burning everything.

However, we've had a gap and I've got a new laptop so we installed it on there and I built a small house for him.  I then said to him that it might be nice if he built something himself.  He agreed and I went off to do something else.

When I came back he was giggling to himself so I asked what was up and he said "do you want to see your house?  I made a chimney from lava but it started burning so then I had to put it out and now your house is full of water and lava, come and have a look!"

Honestly, it was like the 3rd circle of hell in there.  There were some fire creature things bouncing about and howling that I've never even seen before.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2014)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I have been thinking about getting minecraft for my 5 year old daughter.
> I have a number of devices that could be used. Ipad2, ubuntu laptop, macbook pro, mac mini, raspberry pi.
> 
> Preferably on the ipad or the ubuntu lappy as it doesn't hog the TV or my macbook.
> ...



All three of mine (11, 9 and 6) play it, the older two on my pc and her laptop, the littlest one started playing Pocket Edition on the iPad but is now playing the full version on the pc sometimes too. He plays in Creative so he can't get killed. Survival is a bit too hardcore at this kind of age IMO. He did need a fair amount of help at the beginning to get his head round how it works but is now fairly autonomous.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2014)

He did this when he was 4.  I think there was a house under there at one point.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2014)

Ooh Tate is launching interactive minecraft paintings. You can jump into paintings and have adventures and explore


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2014)

I heard some noises being played on R4 at the start of that segment and instantly thought "lazy BBC nicking sound effects from Minecraft, don't they have a proper FX library".


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2014)

Apparently you can get Minecraft working for the Oculus Rift using something called Minecrift. VR in lego land would be pretty nice. I bet the caverns are well spooky.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 21, 2014)

She started at the weekend on the ipad (figured it was better to drop the £4 or so for that version first rather than the full computer version. She was playing it most of sunday and monday (we pulled a sickie because fuckit). It's a hit.


----------



## madamv (Nov 24, 2014)

Is minecraft for the pc suitable for a laptop?  Christmas present from grandma option


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2014)

madamv said:


> Is minecraft for the pc suitable for a laptop?  Christmas present from grandma option


If it's a low-end laptop you might have to dial the settings down, but should be fine 
If you know what model of laptop it is, I can be mire certain.


----------



## madamv (Nov 24, 2014)

Ooh cheers crispy. X. X x.   Brb


----------



## weepiper (Nov 24, 2014)

madamv said:


> Is minecraft for the pc suitable for a laptop?  Christmas present from grandma option



My daughter plays it on her little Acer laptop which I bought a year ago for £250 quite happily


----------



## madamv (Nov 24, 2014)

Ooh cool x x.  I've asked my sis who is givingher her old lappy reconditioned .   Dell 2.5 dual core 4gig ram 

Will it be as if she's playing on a pc?   She has it on phone and ipad and Xbox.   Apparently she HAS to have it on pc.   I've resisted til now


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2014)

PC is better/different than phone and ipad although according to the boy, xbox is better than pc (of course we don't have an xbox )

It seems to work fine on my Asus laptop which is nothing particularly special


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah that lappy will be fine. Also, while it's possible to play with a touchpad, it's vastly more comfortable to use a mouse, so make sure there's one available.

PC version is definitive version. xbox version is more friendly and is easier to play with friends on an ad-hoc basis. But only PC has dedicated servers with persistent worlds.


----------



## madamv (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks all x.  She'll be thrilled come Xmas.  Everything else will pale into insignificance


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 25, 2014)

How did everyone manage to get the pc version for their kids? I tried for my gf's daughter and minecraft wanted an email address and so I tried to set her up an email address which declined me as she was too young to have one and i generally had to jump through that many fucking hoops that I eventually gave up, bought her it for the xbox and let her use my account on the pc which isn't ideal but she uses the xbox version mainly anyway.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 25, 2014)

I just used a spare e-mail address I had kicking around of mine. I don't think I've every needed to actually receive an e-mail from them after set up - didn't seem any point creating a new account for the boy to use.

For coop play on the same network I'd say the PC version is so much easier - can't be doing with the split screen thing on the XBox. I can see how the crafting might be simpler for littler kids though.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2014)

Just go to gmail.com and open a new account. you can have as many as you want


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Will try again. There was more to it which is now lost in the mists of time. I think it's because I wanted to gift it to her as obviously don't want my card details tied to the account.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Will try again. There was more to it which is now lost in the mists of time. I think it's because I wanted to gift it to her as obviously don't want my card details tied to the account.


Don't you have a paypal account? I think that's how I paid. I've never once had an email from mojang or any minecraft related spam and I set the foal up with minecraft using my email nearly 2 years ago


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Don't you have a paypal account? I think that's how I paid. I've never once had an email from mojang or any minecraft related spam and I set the foal up with minecraft using my email nearly 2 years ago


I have my own minecraft account. The reason why I don't want a card tied to her account is because we had an incident with an ipad where for reasons known only to herself her mam told her the code and she predictably went on to spend about £200 on in game purchases.  

Apple were pretty understanding and refunded the money but I'm now wary about tying some form of payment to an account that she would have the password for. I know it presently isn't the case but it being sold might change all that.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> her mam told her the code and she predictably went on to spend about £200 on in game purchase


That's the problem - not your gf's daughter.  The foal has his own ipod which is linked to my email address but can't buy anything ever because in-app purchases are turned off. I don't wish to denigrate your girlfriend but given you can set apple products to having a password for the email account AND a separate one to turn on/off restrictions, it's not really the kid's fault, especially as she's already done it once.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Will try again. There was more to it which is now lost in the mists of time. I think it's because I wanted to *gift* it to her as obviously don't want my card details tied to the account.


You, sir, are worse than Hitler


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> That's the problem - not your gf's daughter.  The foal has his own ipod which is linked to my email address but can't buy anything ever because in-app purchases are turned off. I don't wish to denigrate your girlfriend but given you can set apple products to having a password for the email account AND a separate one to turn on/off restrictions, it's not really the kid's fault, especially as she's already done it once.


Um I wasn't blaming anyone.  Not sure I can even link a second account to me because there's already one linked to me...

The bottom line is it's an arse on. Time was when you could buy someone a game on a disc. Not all this intrusive registration crap.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You, sir, are worse than Hitler


Why? You get the option to make a purchase on Steam a gift or for yourself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Why? You get the option to make a purchase on Steam a gift or for yourself.


You give a gift


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Time was when you could buy someone a game on a disc. Not all this intrusive registration crap.


You sound like my dad


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> You sound like my dad


Stop back chatting or I'll cut your pocket money.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2014)

I fancy giving it a go but dont have a PC..... (Honestly I dont want to sit on my mac and play it anyway)...... Has anyone tried it on PS4?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 25, 2014)

Works fine on a Mac fwiw - and will talk to PCs fine. It's absolutely fine on the Mac even with a trackpad.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I fancy giving it a go but dont have a PC..... (Honestly I dont want to sit on my mac and play it anyway)...... Has anyone tried it on PS4?



Plays great on PS3, PS4 mean tto be even better (larger etc)


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 26, 2014)

But you'll want it on a computer really for when the oculus rift comes out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't want to read the thread, but has anyone posted anything like this ?

It was recommended to me by youtube, but looking at it again I see it's 4 years old and Googling suggests it might be a well-established "thing".



Makes my brain hurt !


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 25, 2014)

Is it a calculator?  If so then yeah.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Is it a calculator?  If so then yeah.



This goes one stage further - it's the ALU of a CPU - and he claims he's planning to make a command interpreter and a  assembler and make it run code ...
I thought I'd chosen the hard way when I bolted stuff to a ZX81 nearly 30 years ago.
Puts it in perspective - hardly any of us would even want to write machine code these days with the Arduino and Raspberry Pi ...


----------



## rich! (Dec 25, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> This goes one stage further - it's the ALU of a CPU - and he claims he's planning to make a command interpreter and a  assembler and make it run code ...
> I thought I'd chosen the hard way when I bolted stuff to a ZX81 nearly 30 years ago.
> Puts it in perspective - hardly any of us would even want to write machine code these days with the Arduino and Raspberry Pi ...


Somewhere on the Dwarf Fortress wiki is a CPU built with water flowing over traps...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 26, 2014)

Today my seven year old niece expressed an interest in Minecraft for the first time *pride* Apparently she's downloaded the shitty version to her day-old tablet on the advice of a friend. 

Guess I'm showing the joys of punching a tree tomorrow on my Dad's PC.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2015)

This year's Minecon (the minecraft convention) will be in London, at the Excel. If you have a child who plays minecraft you probably already know. If you don't, you do now. Tickets will probably be horribly expensive (>1£100)and there will only be 10,000 of them. It will be an ocean of children and a smattering of adults desperately avoiding eye contact with the kids and their parents. Shudder.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG I wish I didn't know about this. I don't think I can afford it but will see. £100 a ticket? Perhaps we'll stick to GEEK instead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2015)

Prog on Radio 4 about Minecraft this morning. I think it's about kids and how much THEY LOVE IT OMG and bits about addiction  

Today at 11 http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05mqpgl


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, I have the happiest boy in the world, we're off to Minecon


----------



## trashpony (Mar 30, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Well, I have the happiest boy in the world, we're off to Minecon


Is it really £100 a ticket?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Is it really £100 a ticket?



More. Don't want to even think about the cost 

I got them because he's approaching 9, and is just obsessed with Minecraft. I have a teenaage daughter, so I realise there's only a few years to go before he prefers doing things with his mates rather than his Dad. He was so sad on Friday when we failed to get tickets from the first batch. He was literally jumping for joy for ages when we got some from the second batch on Saturday 

Should be a fun weekend all in


----------



## trashpony (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope you have a lovely time


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2015)

Minecon was amaaaaazing! We had the best weekend ever


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Minecon was amaaaaazing! We had the best weekend ever


Tell me more!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Tell me more!



Well, the atmosphere was great and it was packed with super friendly and enthusiastic people that had travelled really far. Lots of American and European accents everywhere  The little one got to see panels by Stampy and Dan TDM, and got to meet iBallisticSquid, Ashdub, Netty plays, and a few others but I forget their names. On Saturday there was circus (Cirque Bijou) that was just amazing, fire, robots and stuff! We had fun in the expo hall playing parkour and indie games. So much to see there...we missed loads and wish we could've stayed for a week. Looking forward to watching panels we missed. We were really sad when it ended, and on the train home we played Minecraft on the phone, connecting to servers on the train's wi-fi. Overall, it was really inspiring...and even though I wasn't a huge Minecraft fan, I am now 

eta: some pics incoming...


----------



## sim667 (Jul 8, 2015)

There's a minecon?!

My friend runs a youtube channel about minecraft, I'm surprised that anyone would want to watch videos of people playing minecraft tbh.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2015)

that's _all_ children watch these days.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 8, 2015)

I witnessed the modern day version of Beatlemania....hundreds of kids running after Dan TDM wanting his autograph. He had to be escorted by security!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2015)

killer b said:


> that's _all_ children watch these days.



Hey! I'm 31 and I still watch several hours of gaming on youtube every day!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2015)

My son is watching DanTDM right now. I don't think he'd ever forgive me if he knew that I'd not forked out on him meeting Dan/stampy/squiddy


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 22, 2015)

Mac from It's Only Sunny in Philadelphia is directing the Minecraft Movie! He was at Minecon too! Mac! *swish* *swoosh* *swish swish swoosh*


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 22, 2015)

My eldest was in one of Dan TDM's videos the other day as he was playing on the same server. He was beside himself for days afterwards.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2015)

Finally moved myself into my new 'Hidden Super Underground Death Fortress'. If only I could remember how to build sorting systems...


----------



## laptop (Jul 29, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finally moved myself into my new 'Hidden Super Underground Death Fortress'. If only I could remember how to build sorting systems...
> 
> View attachment 74642



Er... not very hidden if the map at top right is correct?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2015)

I can't bury it until I've got all the redstone/power/pipes finished...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 1, 2015)

I've given up (for now) - fucking teleport pipes are causing regular buildcraft pipes to lose items, so I've started a new game of Sky Block. All is going well.

This is where I'm living...


And here is my quite sufficient mob-grinder (after substantial modifications that were not required last time I played this!) which now reminds me of those terrifying industrial buildings next to Carnforth train station...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2015)

A productive day for me (virtually at least )

Power systems now automated:
 

Basic ore processing:


And a ridiculously over-the-top sorting system:


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 12, 2015)

Hurray! To think I was gonna learn Thaumcraft instead 

 

Now I need to take the whole lot to bits and reassemble in a new room next door that's gonna be big enough to allow for extreme expansion.


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 7, 2015)

Having pottered around on a small friendly server of mates and family for a couple of years. I read this yesterday...

The Worst Place in Minecraft

Thought, 'why not? No subscription, plenty of history, huge size'. And apart from the /b/ levels of nastiness on chat and the noob hunt that the article had provoked, was absolutely blown away, whole different game. 

Spawn truly is the 9th circle of hell, completely chaotic, right down to bedrock. Spiteful ingenuity making the escape to where you'll see your first tree (At least 1000 blocks in any axis), fraught with angst over hunger levels and diamond armoured channers. However there is hope, some folk are trying to bring balance to the force with welcome melon farms and some of the magnificent ruins contain the scraps you'll need to start out. 

Currently 12000 blocks from spawn, building up to enchantments and really looking forward to exploring 4 years and 800 gig of virtual archaeology


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 11, 2017)

This is worthy of a bump. Hogwarts, and parts of London, built in Minecraft. I presume by something other than hobbyists.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh and it can be downloaded from the comments on YouTube.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 12, 2017)

I've decided to start using teams of robots to expedite the construction of my Space Pyramid:


----------



## maomao (Jan 28, 2021)

Big bump but this is the main Minecraft thread. 

Minecraft has stopped running on my PC. I'm running W10 and playing Java edition. When I run the launcher I get two processes showing up on task manager but no active app, no Minecraft. I have Checked all drivers and Windows updates. I have uninstalled and reinstalled. Still no Minecraft. I have a five year old who is going mad and I want some peace and quiet. Any ideas?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 28, 2021)

There's a new version - the 'bedrock' edition which is self contained and does not need java but does not support mods.

If you were an old school java edition player from back in the day, you could get a free upgrade to bedrock ... up to May last year, or something   I emailed MS about this and they sent me round the fucking houses answering questions about where I lived when I bought it, who my ISP was, etc. They had apparently 'lost' records of PayPal sales, so could not verify me as the purchaser so would not concede and give me a copy of bedrock version. They stopped correspondence with me after I had answered all their bloody questions, the bastards.

Anyway, rant over. I _think_ you should be able to get the java edition to work - have you updated the minecraft launcher? is your java the latest edition? Have you given sacrificial offerings to herobrine?


----------



## maomao (Jan 28, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> There's a new version - the 'bedrock' edition which is self contained and does not need java but does not support mods.
> 
> If you were an old school java edition player from back in the day, you could get a free upgrade to bedrock ... up to May last year, or something   I emailed MS about this and they sent me round the fucking houses answering questions about where I lived when I bought it, who my ISP was, etc. They had apparently 'lost' records of PayPal sales, so could not verify me as the purchaser so would not concede and give me a copy of bedrock version. They stopped correspondence with me after I had answered all their bloody questions, the bastards.
> 
> Anyway, rant over. I _think_ you should be able to get the java edition to work - have you updated the minecraft launcher? is your java the latest edition? Have you given sacrificial offerings to herobrine?


I only bought it on PC for the first time two weeks ago! (have been playing on tablet for years but got for kids). But it was have edition two weeks ago and was java edition when I reinstalled today.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jan 28, 2021)

maomao said:


> I only bought it on PC for the first time two weeks ago! (have been playing on tablet for years but got for kids). But it was have edition two weeks ago and was java edition when I reinstalled today.



The version you got for PC should be the bedrock version? Maybe you're logging into the Minecraft site with the old account linked to tablet/ java version?  Maybe you downloaded java version but can just download the bedrock version which should just work?


----------



## maomao (Jan 28, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> The version you got for PC should be the bedrock version? Maybe you're logging into the Minecraft site with the old account linked to tablet/ java version?  Maybe you downloaded java version but can just download the bedrock version which should just work?


No there definitely were two versions on offer and chose java edition for moddability.


----------



## teccuk (Mar 8, 2021)

My kid got me into this again (after playing years ago before it had anything). I was checking it was age appropriate and got hooked within the free trail... oh dear. 

Does any one have a server or realm open for new members?


----------

